# Annientato



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Salve a tutti. Scrivo su questo portale del quale fino a 2 settimane fa ignoravo per fortuna l'esistenza. Già, perché chi arriva a scrivere qui lo fa solo perché come minimo è un infelice. Nel mio caso anche peggio. Annientato è il termine giusto, ma ne ho letti anche altri altrettanto efficaci. La vita mi è crollata addosso quando mia moglie XXXXX mi ha detto che avuto una relazione con un altro, un suo collega. A poco a poco è venuto fuori che si è innamorata, ha fatto degli "orrori" (parole sue; traduzione: ci è andata a letto un mucchio di volte ingannandomi in ogni modo possibile per trovare il tempo), è ancora legata a lui, anche se pare che il sesso sia finito perché...già perché? forse perché abbiamo 2 meravigliose bimbe piccole (la più grande ha 5 anni) e lui è sposato con anche 5 bambini, e si sono accorti di aver fatto un atto di egoismo estremo.
Sto con mia moglie da 10 anni, sposati da 8. La amo, mi piaceva fare l'amore con lei come quando eravamo fidanzati. Non l'avrei cambiata con nessuna al mondo, anche se con gli anni avevo capito che si era un po' staccata da me. Ho fatto di tutto per sostenerla nei suoi momenti di crisi, per il lavoro o altro. La casa l'ho sempre curata io per aiutarla il più possibile. Insomma, ho fatto il mio dovere di marito, comunque sempre innamorato della sua sposa. E ora ... orrore... mi sento disperato, non ho più voglia di nulla, di vedere nessuno né fare alcunché. Come in un incubo la vedo a letto con un altro e, anche se mi ha chiesto scusa, quando tentiamo di farlo ora sento che quel qualcuno è steso lì con noi, che lei pensa ai momenti con lui e io mi trovo coinvolto in un'assurda competizione nella quale sono sicuro perdente, visto che lei è innamorata ancora di lui e che lui è una bella e piacevole novità, mentre io viaggio da 10 anni con lei. Ho provato a lasciarla, nonostante gli immensi casini che ciò provocherebbe nelle nostre vite e soprattutto in quella delle bimbe, ma non ci riesco. Penso a tutti i momenti belli, alle 2 volte in cui le tenevo la mano quando eravamo in sala parto, a quando ci siamo dati il primo bacio, a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto insieme e mi sembra impossibile che finisca così, con un tradimento, una pugnalata alle spalle dall'ultima persona da cui mi sarei aspettato qualcosa del genere. E ora, con 2 bimbe piccolissime (le avrei certo in affido io perché xxxxxx ha il problema di non sentirsi madre, di amare le piccole, ma con riserva), cosa faccio? Non mi sento la forza di vivere un simile inferno, ma ci sono già dentro e non scorgo alcuna via di uscita. Nonostante il grandissimo dolore che provo, forse riuscirei a perdonarla se si innamorasse di nuovo di me. Ma è mai possibile una cosa del genere?O è davvero tutto irrimediabilmente finito? Prego qualcuno di darmi un consiglio perchè io non sono in grado di decidere nulla, paralizzato dalla paura di perdere la mia vita, ma consapevole che lei ha la testa da un'altra parte, anche se dice di volere ancora la sua famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Tu hai già fatto una scelta.
Da quello che scrivi si capisce che vuoi salvare te, la tua famiglia e la vita insieme e che anche lei lo vuole.
Allora il problema è solo che lei lo voglia davvero.
Quando si tradisce un rapporto valido lo si fa in uno stato di confusione tale che non si è in grado di valutare né le conseguenze per sè né per gli altri.
Come è venuto fuori il tradimento? Ho capito bene che te ne ha parlato lei?


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Sì, me ne ha parlato lei, in parte perché in preda al rimorso, in parte -io credo- per scaricarsi la coscienza. Lei è una ragazza seria, molto diversa da quelle che la danno via facile e io apprezzavo così tanto questa sua peculiarità al punto che non avrei mai pensato mi avrebbe tradito. L'ha fatto perché si è innamorata del collega. Pensando a ritroso, invece, i segnali c'erano: uscite dal lavoro molto tardi, inusuale e approfondita cura del corpo al mattino prima di uscire, telefono messo via al mio arrivo, digitazione di messaggi chiusa nel bagno. Lei dice che la routine ci ha fatto male, che invece lui la riempiva di attenzioni. Ma sì, certo, la vita con 2 figli assorbe un mucchio di energie, ma io ero sempre lì per lei e forse era lei che non mi guardava più, al punto che in certi periodi non avevo più nemmeno il coraggio di chiederle di far l'amore, anche se la desideravo con tutto me stesso, proprio perchè la vedevo così presa dal lavoro e dalla sua vita in ufficio che sembrava non esserci più spazio per noi. Alla fine in quel maledetto ufficio è arrivato pure l'amante e ora mi sento umiliato, ferito a morte. Ho 40 anni, lei 37. Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse finita. Chi scrive qui sopra sa che non esagero, come ho purtroppo letto in altre storie altrettanto orribili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Sì, me ne ha parlato lei, in parte perché in preda al rimorso, in parte -io credo- per scaricarsi la coscienza. Lei è una ragazza seria, molto diversa da quelle che la danno via facile e io apprezzavo così tanto questa sua peculiarità al punto che non avrei mai pensato mi avrebbe tradito. L'ha fatto perché si è innamorata del collega. Pensando a ritroso, invece, i segnali c'erano: uscite dal lavoro molto tardi, inusuale e approfondita cura del corpo al mattino prima di uscire, telefono messo via al mio arrivo, digitazione di messaggi chiusa nel bagno. Lei dice che la routine ci ha fatto male, che invece lui la riempiva di attenzioni. Ma sì, certo, la vita con 2 figli assorbe un mucchio di energie, ma io ero sempre lì per lei e forse era lei che non mi guardava più, al punto che in certi periodi non avevo più nemmeno il coraggio di chiederle di far l'amore, anche se la desideravo con tutto me stesso, proprio perchè la vedevo così presa dal lavoro e dalla sua vita in ufficio che sembrava non esserci più spazio per noi. Alla fine in quel maledetto ufficio è arrivato pure l'amante e ora mi sento umiliato, ferito a morte. Ho 40 anni, lei 37. Mi sento come se la mia vita fosse finita. Chi scrive qui sopra sa che non esagero, come ho purtroppo letto in altre storie altrettanto orribili.


 Se lei te ne ha parlato con rimorso è già ritornata alla realtà.
So bene che significa vedere messi in discussione i prpri punti di riferimento.
Pensa che è stato un tradimento breve e che nel corso di una vita qualche mese è un'inezia. Ricomincia per prmo tu a dare valore a quel che avete vissuto.
Invece credo che tu non debba considerare valide le giustificazioni che lei ti ha dato. Non sono giustificazioni che nascono dall'analisi di cosa l'ha portata a tradire, ma alibi che si è creata mentre tradiva.
Dovrete lavorare molto sulla vostra coppia, insieme.
Un abbraccio e ...cerca di dormire...io ci provo :dorme:


----------



## Becco (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Scrivo su questo portale del quale fino a 2 settimane fa ignoravo per fortuna l'esistenza. Già, perché chi arriva a scrivere qui lo fa solo perché come minimo è un infelice. Nel mio caso anche peggio. Annientato è il termine giusto, ma ne ho letti anche altri altrettanto efficaci. La vita mi è crollata addosso quando mia moglie XXXXX mi ha detto che avuto una relazione con un altro, un suo collega. A poco a poco è venuto fuori che si è innamorata, ha fatto degli "orrori" (parole sue; traduzione: ci è andata a letto un mucchio di volte ingannandomi in ogni modo possibile per trovare il tempo), è ancora legata a lui, anche se pare che il sesso sia finito perché...già perché? forse perché abbiamo 2 meravigliose bimbe piccole (la più grande ha 5 anni) e lui è sposato con anche 5 bambini, e si sono accorti di aver fatto un atto di egoismo estremo.
> Sto con mia moglie da 10 anni, sposati da 8. La amo, mi piaceva fare l'amore con lei come quando eravamo fidanzati. Non l'avrei cambiata con nessuna al mondo, anche se con gli anni avevo capito che si era un po' staccata da me. Ho fatto di tutto per sostenerla nei suoi momenti di crisi, per il lavoro o altro. La casa l'ho sempre curata io per aiutarla il più possibile. Insomma, ho fatto il mio dovere di marito, comunque sempre innamorato della sua sposa. E ora ... orrore... mi sento disperato, non ho più voglia di nulla, di vedere nessuno né fare alcunché. Come in un incubo la vedo a letto con un altro e, anche se mi ha chiesto scusa, quando tentiamo di farlo ora sento che quel qualcuno è steso lì con noi, che lei pensa ai momenti con lui e io mi trovo coinvolto in un'assurda competizione nella quale sono sicuro perdente, visto che lei è innamorata ancora di lui e che lui è una bella e piacevole novità, mentre io viaggio da 10 anni con lei. Ho provato a lasciarla, nonostante gli immensi casini che ciò provocherebbe nelle nostre vite e soprattutto in quella delle bimbe, ma non ci riesco. Penso a tutti i momenti belli, alle 2 volte in cui le tenevo la mano quando eravamo in sala parto, a quando ci siamo dati il primo bacio, a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto insieme e mi sembra impossibile che finisca così, con un tradimento, una pugnalata alle spalle dall'ultima persona da cui mi sarei aspettato qualcosa del genere. E ora, con 2 bimbe piccolissime (le avrei certo in affido io perché xxxxx ha il problema di non sentirsi madre, di amare le piccole, ma con riserva), cosa faccio? Non mi sento la forza di vivere un simile inferno, ma ci sono già dentro e non scorgo alcuna via di uscita. Nonostante il grandissimo dolore che provo, forse riuscirei a perdonarla se si innamorasse di nuovo di me. Ma è mai possibile una cosa del genere?O è davvero tutto irrimediabilmente finito? Prego qualcuno di darmi un consiglio perchè io non sono in grado di decidere nulla, paralizzato dalla paura di perdere la mia vita, ma consapevole che lei ha la testa da un'altra parte, anche se dice di volere ancora la sua famiglia.


------------------

Auguri ragazzo. Io ci sono passato e leggere la tua vicenda mi ha massacrato lo stomaco già alle sette del mattino. So cosa provi, e ti dico che sarà una esperienza dolorosissima. A me è successo appena sposato di ricevere la confessione liberatoria di mia moglie e quelle parole sono stato ben più crideli di una pugnalata alle spalle.
Buona fortuna
Becco


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Grazie Becco per le tue parole sincere, anche se nel leggerle sono scoppiato in una crisi di pianto come un bambino, io che non piango mai. Ma ho perso completamente il mio equilibrio e la stessa scena l'ho fatta l'altro giorno mentre ritiravo del materiale da un conscente. Quando mi ha chiesto come andava a casa, sono scoppiato in lacrime e lui ha avuto il buon cuore di prendermi e portarmi dentro casa, per non dare spettacolo in strada. Eppure ho cercato di dare il meglio di me in questa storia; non avevamo problemi economici, tutti e 2 contenti del proprio lavoro, 2 bellissime bimbe, una casa da sogno dove saremmo dovuti andare ad abitare fra poco, i genitori di entrambi che ci aiutavano, insomma avevamo tutto per essere felici. Perchè? Perchè?
Quando nell'ambiente di lavoro sento le solite battutine a sfondo sessuale fra collleghi, mi verrebbe da massacrare tutti, non sopporto più nessuno e mi chiudo nel silenzio. Tutti hanno capito che qualcosa mi è andato storto e quando la storia verrà fuori diverrò pure lo zimbello di tutti i commenti. Mi sento tremendamente solo, ferito, abbandonato ...


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Per chiudere il quadro aggiungo che questo lui è un collega di ufficio di mia moglie sicché passano tutte le ore insieme. Come posso sperare che lei lo dimentichi se, a conti fatti, non solo contimua a vederlo, ma passa più ore con lui che con me? E poi mi chiedo: mia moglie mi ha confessato il tradimento perchè vuole ripartire con me sulla base di un rinnovato patto do onestà (ma capirete che la mia fiducia è crollata da 100 a 0) o, come quell'altra disgraziata che era la moglie di Becco, voleva solo scaricarsi la coscienza? E ancora: dopo una simile esperienza di amore verso un altro e di inganno e tradimento verso di me, lei può tornare ad amarmi veramente? Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati. Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua. Non sono più riuscito a dormire e mi sono attaccato al computer. La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo. E mentre scrivo, lei sta raggiungendo quel maledetto ufficio ...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Scrivo su questo portale del quale fino a 2 settimane fa ignoravo per fortuna l'esistenza. Già, perché chi arriva a scrivere qui lo fa solo perché come minimo è un infelice. Nel mio caso anche peggio. Annientato è il termine giusto, ma ne ho letti anche altri altrettanto efficaci. La vita mi è crollata addosso quando mia moglie xxxxxx mi ha detto che avuto una relazione con un altro, un suo collega. A poco a poco è venuto fuori che si è innamorata, ha fatto degli "orrori" (parole sue; traduzione: ci è andata a letto un mucchio di volte ingannandomi in ogni modo possibile per trovare il tempo), è ancora legata a lui, anche se pare che il sesso sia finito perché...già perché? forse perché abbiamo 2 meravigliose bimbe piccole (la più grande ha 5 anni) e lui è sposato con anche 5 bambini, e si sono accorti di aver fatto un atto di egoismo estremo.
> Sto con mia moglie da 10 anni, sposati da 8. La amo, mi piaceva fare l'amore con lei come quando eravamo fidanzati. Non l'avrei cambiata con nessuna al mondo, anche se con gli anni avevo capito che si era un po' staccata da me. Ho fatto di tutto per sostenerla nei suoi momenti di crisi, per il lavoro o altro. La casa l'ho sempre curata io per aiutarla il più possibile. Insomma, ho fatto il mio dovere di marito, comunque sempre innamorato della sua sposa. E ora ... orrore... mi sento disperato, non ho più voglia di nulla, di vedere nessuno né fare alcunché. Come in un incubo la vedo a letto con un altro e, anche se mi ha chiesto scusa, quando tentiamo di farlo ora sento che quel qualcuno è steso lì con noi, che lei pensa ai momenti con lui e io mi trovo coinvolto in un'assurda competizione nella quale sono sicuro perdente, visto che lei è innamorata ancora di lui e che lui è una bella e piacevole novità, mentre io viaggio da 10 anni con lei. Ho provato a lasciarla, nonostante gli immensi casini che ciò provocherebbe nelle nostre vite e soprattutto in quella delle bimbe, ma non ci riesco. Penso a tutti i momenti belli, alle 2 volte in cui le tenevo la mano quando eravamo in sala parto, a quando ci siamo dati il primo bacio, a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto insieme e mi sembra impossibile che finisca così, con un tradimento, una pugnalata alle spalle dall'ultima persona da cui mi sarei aspettato qualcosa del genere. E ora, con 2 bimbe piccolissime (le avrei certo in affido io perché xxxxxx ha il problema di non sentirsi madre, di amare le piccole, ma con riserva), cosa faccio? Non mi sento la forza di vivere un simile inferno, ma ci sono già dentro e non scorgo alcuna via di uscita. Nonostante il grandissimo dolore che provo, forse riuscirei a perdonarla se si innamorasse di nuovo di me. Ma è mai possibile una cosa del genere?O è davvero tutto irrimediabilmente finito? Prego qualcuno di darmi un consiglio perchè io non sono in grado di decidere nulla, paralizzato dalla paura di perdere la mia vita, ma consapevole che lei ha la testa da un'altra parte, anche se dice di volere ancora la sua famiglia.


"Sistemare" il rapporto è possibile, ma è necessario che lei chiuda subito la porta all'altro e tu devi essere inflessibile su questa richiesta. Deve scegliere subito tra te e lui.

Per il resto esistono diverse opzioni... ci sono le terapie di coppia oppure potreste tentare di uscirne da soli. Tieni presente però che il rapporto non sarà mai più come prima, nemmeno nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Dovrai dimenticare il rapporto che avevi prima con lei. Ma almeno non ti sentirai più in competizione e i tuoi figli avranno una famiglia unita.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per chiudere il quadro aggiungo che questo lui è un collega di ufficio di mia moglie sicché passano tutte le ore insieme. Come posso sperare che lei lo dimentichi se, a conti fatti, non solo contimua a vederlo, ma passa più ore con lui che con me? E poi mi chiedo: mia moglie mi ha confessato il tradimento perchè vuole ripartire con me sulla base di un rinnovato patto do onestà (ma capirete che la mia fiducia è crollata da 100 a 0) o, come quell'altra disgraziata che era la moglie di Becco, voleva solo scaricarsi la coscienza? E ancora: dopo una simile esperienza di amore verso un altro e di inganno e tradimento verso di me, lei può tornare ad amarmi veramente? Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati. Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua. Non sono più riuscito a dormire e mi sono attaccato al computer. La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo. E mentre scrivo, lei sta raggiungendo quel maledetto ufficio ...



La mia splendida amante era una mia collega d'ufficio. Anzi lo è tuttoggi. Serve molta forza di volontà, ma se ce l'ho fatta io, può farcela anche tua moglie.


----------



## ignavius (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Scrivo su questo portale del quale fino a 2 settimane fa ignoravo per fortuna l'esistenza. Già, perché chi arriva a scrivere qui lo fa solo perché come minimo è un infelice. Nel mio caso anche peggio. Annientato è il termine giusto, ma ne ho letti anche altri altrettanto efficaci. La vita mi è crollata addosso quando mia moglie xxxxxx mi ha detto che avuto una relazione con un altro, un suo collega. A poco a poco è venuto fuori che si è innamorata, ha fatto degli "orrori" (parole sue; traduzione: ci è andata a letto un mucchio di volte ingannandomi in ogni modo possibile per trovare il tempo), è ancora legata a lui, anche se pare che il sesso sia finito perché...già perché? forse perché abbiamo 2 meravigliose bimbe piccole (la più grande ha 5 anni) e lui è sposato con anche 5 bambini, e si sono accorti di aver fatto un atto di egoismo estremo.
> Sto con mia moglie da 10 anni, sposati da 8. La amo, mi piaceva fare l'amore con lei come quando eravamo fidanzati. Non l'avrei cambiata con nessuna al mondo, anche se con gli anni avevo capito che si era un po' staccata da me. Ho fatto di tutto per sostenerla nei suoi momenti di crisi, per il lavoro o altro. La casa l'ho sempre curata io per aiutarla il più possibile. Insomma, ho fatto il mio dovere di marito, comunque sempre innamorato della sua sposa. E ora ... orrore... mi sento disperato, non ho più voglia di nulla, di vedere nessuno né fare alcunché. Come in un incubo la vedo a letto con un altro e, anche se mi ha chiesto scusa, quando tentiamo di farlo ora sento che quel qualcuno è steso lì con noi, che lei pensa ai momenti con lui e io mi trovo coinvolto in un'assurda competizione nella quale sono sicuro perdente, visto che lei è innamorata ancora di lui e che lui è una bella e piacevole novità, mentre io viaggio da 10 anni con lei. Ho provato a lasciarla, nonostante gli immensi casini che ciò provocherebbe nelle nostre vite e soprattutto in quella delle bimbe, ma non ci riesco. Penso a tutti i momenti belli, alle 2 volte in cui le tenevo la mano quando eravamo in sala parto, a quando ci siamo dati il primo bacio, a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto insieme e mi sembra impossibile che finisca così, con un tradimento, una pugnalata alle spalle dall'ultima persona da cui mi sarei aspettato qualcosa del genere. E ora, con 2 bimbe piccolissime (le avrei certo in affido io perché xxxxxx ha il problema di non sentirsi madre, di amare le piccole, ma con riserva), cosa faccio? Non mi sento la forza di vivere un simile inferno, ma ci sono già dentro e non scorgo alcuna via di uscita. Nonostante il grandissimo dolore che provo, forse riuscirei a perdonarla se si innamorasse di nuovo di me. Ma è mai possibile una cosa del genere?O è davvero tutto irrimediabilmente finito? Prego qualcuno di darmi un consiglio perchè io non sono in grado di decidere nulla, paralizzato dalla paura di perdere la mia vita, ma consapevole che lei ha la testa da un'altra parte, anche se dice di volere ancora la sua famiglia.


Mah, non vorrei sembrare troppo cattivo, ma mi sembra di rileggere i miei post di un tempo. Hai messo dei particolari del comportamento di lei che la fanno somigliare di brutto alla mia signora, quindi non posso vedere molto positivamente la situazione. Salva il salvabile per le bimbe, ma lascia perdere troppe aperture con lei, tanto non servono a nulla, da quello che ho capito. So che è dura, mi sa che ci somigliamo un po' e posso capire quali pensieri, istinti, pulsioni, responsabilità ti scuotono, ma nei termini che descrivi l'unica cosa che pare proponibile è una pacifica separazione. Io mi sono preso due anni per provare tutto il provabile, prenditi magari tempo pure tu, ma ascolta bene la "vocina dentro" cosa ti dice. Osserva bene le reazioni di lei, deduci da quello la possibilità o meno di una ripresa accettabile.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nobody (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per chiudere il quadro aggiungo che questo lui è un collega di ufficio di mia moglie sicché passano tutte le ore insieme. Come posso sperare che lei lo dimentichi se, a conti fatti, non solo contimua a vederlo, ma passa più ore con lui che con me? E poi mi chiedo: mia moglie mi ha confessato il tradimento perchè vuole ripartire con me sulla base di un rinnovato patto do onestà (ma capirete che la mia fiducia è crollata da 100 a 0) o, come quell'altra disgraziata che era la moglie di Becco, voleva solo scaricarsi la coscienza? E ancora: dopo una simile esperienza di amore verso un altro e di inganno e tradimento verso di me, lei può tornare ad amarmi veramente? Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati. Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua. Non sono più riuscito a dormire e mi sono attaccato al computer. La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo. E mentre scrivo, lei sta raggiungendo quel maledetto ufficio ...


Penso che per quanto duro sia, affrontare una separazione in casi come questi sia assolutamente necessario. Le bimbe possono crescere serene anche con genitori separati, se i due adulti si mostrano sufficientemente maturi e responsabili.
Ma perchè ha voluto confessartii una cosa del genere... sgravarsi la coscienza, o cosa? Glielo hai chiesto?


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Grazie a Ignavius e a tutti quelli che mi scrivono. Il sentire che da questo inferno è già passato qualcun altro e poi ne è uscito, pur con indelebili cicatrici, è una piccola piccola consolazione. La vocina dentro che mi dice? Che è finita, caro Ignavius, perché si è rotto il patto di fiducia e fedeltà fra noi; lei ha permesso che un altro entrasse e violasse uno spazio che era solo nostro. Ma purtroppo mi sento così legato a lei e ho un carattere non forte, subisco gli eventi negativi se non ho un appiglio per tirarmi su, che so che le darò un'altra chance. Ora lei vedo che cerca di starmi vicino, ma io avrei bisogno che tornasse ad amarmi come quando eravamo fidanzati per poter riaggiustare la cosa e questo non è possibile perchè con l'altro ha appena vissuto passione, complicità e quanto di più bello l'amore sa dare eso bene che a lui è ancora legata. Ho pensato che un giorno un'altra donna potrebbe comparire nella mia vita, - ho ancora dei discreti numeri da offrire - ma non potrà mai essere importante come la mia sposa, come colei che, davanti a me! con la sua mano nella mia!, ha messo al mondo le nostre 2 splendide bambine. Proprio quei due evnti avevano fatto insorgere in me una compattezza granitica del nostro legame. Chiunque venisse dopo sarebbe sempre un minus. E così, come dice Vasco Rossi in una famosa canzone, rimango con la testa fra le mani rimandando tutto a domani. Mi sono rimasti fedeli le bimbe e il micio, mami sento così solo che invito chiunque abbia qualcosa da dirmi, bella o brutta,a scrivermi.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ignavius e a tutti quelli che mi scrivono. Il sentire che da questo inferno è già passato qualcun altro e poi ne è uscito, pur con indelebili cicatrici, è una piccola piccola consolazione. La vocina dentro che mi dice? Che è finita, caro Ignavius, perché si è rotto il patto di fiducia e fedeltà fra noi; lei ha permesso che un altro entrasse e violasse uno spazio che era solo nostro. Ma purtroppo mi sento così legato a lei e ho un carattere non forte, subisco gli eventi negativi se non ho un appiglio per tirarmi su, che so che le darò un'altra chance. Ora lei vedo che cerca di starmi vicino, ma io avrei bisogno che tornasse ad amarmi come quando eravamo fidanzati per poter riaggiustare la cosa e questo non è possibile perchè con l'altro ha appena vissuto passione, complicità e quanto di più bello l'amore sa dare eso bene che a lui è ancora legata. Ho pensato che un giorno un'altra donna potrebbe comparire nella mia vita, - ho ancora dei discreti numeri da offrire - ma non potrà mai essere importante come la mia sposa, come colei che, davanti a me! con la sua mano nella mia!, ha messo al mondo le nostre 2 splendide bambine. Proprio quei due evnti avevano fatto insorgere in me una compattezza granitica del nostro legame. Chiunque venisse dopo sarebbe sempre un minus. E così, come dice Vasco Rossi in una famosa canzone, rimango con la testa fra le mani rimandando tutto a domani. Mi sono rimasti fedeli le bimbe e il micio, mami sento così solo che invito chiunque abbia qualcosa da dirmi, bella o brutta,a scrivermi.



Caro Luigi, nemmeno io ho ho un carattere forte e nemmeno io sono stato in grado di chiudere, ma solo perchè credevo fortemente che meritassimo entrambi un'altra possibilità, così come credevo fosse doveroso provarci se non altro per nostro figlio.

Detto questo, con il senno di poi, non so se il gioco sia valsa la candela.

Comunque, carattere forte o debole, non devi cedere sull'altro. Deve chiudere e subito, dimostrarti quantomeno rispetto. La passione e l'amore, se ancora ci sono, verranno ma con molta calma.


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

è andata così: dall'inizio di fabbraio ha iniziato a dirmi che mi aveva trattato male, che si sentiva in colpa. Questo era vero, ma non sono un tipo rancoroso e ho anzi apprezzato che tra noi tornasse il sereno. Abbiam fatto tanto sesso, anche se avevo notato delle cose nuove, che magari avevamo provato in passato, ma sembravano non piacerle. Invece ora la facevano stare bene. La cosa mi pareva strana, ma ero felice della rinnovata armonia. Poi, una notte in un albergo al mare, dopo un altro bel momento di sesso, mi ha detto che doveva dirmi una cosa che non riusciva più a tenersi dentro e da lì la confessione del tradimento. Lì per lì era come se stessi guardando un film, come la cosa non mi riguardasse, talmente era lontana dai miei pensieri. Dopo qualche ora ho metabolizzato la cosa, ricostruito il perchè di certi ritardi o altre stranezze, e allora sono crollato. Subito volevo lasciarla, ma poi mi è passato per la mente tutto quel che c'era stato fra noi, mi sono reso conto nel dolore di quanto fossi legato a lei, e sono tornato sui miei passi.


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

*Luigi III*

Sei ancora innamorato..per cui, qualsiasi cosa noi possiamo dirti, servirà a ben poco.
Tra non molto sarai talmente disgustato dalla situazione, da volerla chiudere al più presto.

Mi auguro che finanziariamente godiate di una certa stabilità. E' essenziale.

Un bacione alle bimbe.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei ancora innamorato..per cui, qualsiasi cosa noi possiamo dirti, servirà a ben poco.
> Tra non molto sarai talmente disgustato dalla situazione, da volerla chiudere al più presto.
> 
> Mi auguro che finanziariamente godiate di una certa stabilità. E' essenziale.
> ...



Ma no perchè? E se avesse la forza e la voglia di perdonarla? E se lei fosse davvero pentita e si rendesse conto di aver fatto una cazzata? Vogliamo buttare via una vita insieme con tanto di bambini per un errore magari di ingenuità? 

Il mio consiglio è quello di aspettare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie a Ignavius e a tutti quelli che mi scrivono. Il sentire che da questo inferno è già passato qualcun altro e poi ne è uscito, pur con indelebili cicatrici, è una piccola piccola consolazione. La vocina dentro che mi dice? Che è finita, caro Ignavius, perché si è rotto il patto di fiducia e fedeltà fra noi; lei ha permesso che un altro entrasse e violasse uno spazio che era solo nostro. Ma purtroppo mi sento così legato a lei e ho un carattere non forte, subisco gli eventi negativi se non ho un appiglio per tirarmi su, che so che le darò un'altra chance. Ora lei vedo che cerca di starmi vicino, ma io avrei bisogno che tornasse ad amarmi come quando eravamo fidanzati per poter riaggiustare la cosa e questo non è possibile perchè con l'altro ha appena vissuto passione, complicità e quanto di più bello l'amore sa dare eso bene che a lui è ancora legata. Ho pensato che un giorno un'altra donna potrebbe comparire nella mia vita, - ho ancora dei discreti numeri da offrire - ma non potrà mai essere importante come la mia sposa, come colei che, davanti a me! con la sua mano nella mia!, ha messo al mondo le nostre 2 splendide bambine. Proprio quei due evnti avevano fatto insorgere in me una compattezza granitica del nostro legame. Chiunque venisse dopo sarebbe sempre un minus. E così, come dice Vasco Rossi in una famosa canzone, rimango con la testa fra le mani rimandando tutto a domani. Mi sono rimasti fedeli le bimbe e il micio, mami sento così solo che invito chiunque abbia qualcosa da dirmi, bella o brutta,a scrivermi.


Se credi così fortemente in quel che c'è stato e nell'importanza del vostro legame devi provarci a ricostruire.
Non potrà essere più come prima, ma potrebbe essere migliore.
Questo è ciò a cui avevo puntato io, ma non è stato possibile.
Potrebbe esserlo per te, per voi.
Io faccio fatica a comprendere le ragioni dei traditori, ma capisco che possa succedere, quando la vita è difficile oppure troppo serena, di cercare un fremito nel cuore, qualcosa che non faccia sentire la vita tracciata e scontata. 
So che puor sembrare assurdo a chi, come te, vede nelle certezze il senso della vita e l'affermazione di sè, capire che proprio chi dovrebbe condividere questa serenità ne possa essere spaventata. Può spaventare perché, in certi momenti, può apparire che tutto sia così sicuro e scontato che la vita sarà solo alzarsi al mattino per vivere giornate tutte uguali fino alla morte che appare quasi visibile.
Se per alcuni, come te, questo appare rasserenante e auspicabile per altri non è così e cercano altri occhi inquieti che facciano loro vedere che ci sono altre strade, sentieri tortuosi e imprevedibili e che magari è possibile percorrerli insieme per un tratto fino ad accorgersi che non portano da nessuna parte e tornare, così, alla strada dritta principale.
C'è chi in questi sentieri ha provato emozioni che non sa, non vuole, non può comunicare, perché ha creduto nella possibilità (del tutto irreale) di una strada diversa, piena di curve e panorami mozzafiato e che, soprattutto, non facesse pensare alla fine.
Lo so che questo ti sembra stupido e irrealistico. Lo so chi crede nelle cose che ha costruito vede l'avventura nella crescita dei propri figli e sa che, purtroppo ostacoli, ce ne saranno per tutti e sa godere dell'attimo davvero. Ma cerca di capire quell'inquietudine, parlagliene e falle ritrovare il gusto dell'avventura di vivere quello che avete creato insieme.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io faccio fatica a comprendere le ragioni dei traditori, ma capisco che possa succedere, quando la vita è difficile oppure troppo serena, di cercare un fremito nel cuore, qualcosa che non faccia sentire la vita tracciata e scontata.
> So che puor sembrare assurdo a chi, come te, vede nelle certezze il senso della vita e l'affermazione di sè capire che proprio chi divrebbe condividere questa serenità ne possa esere paventata. Può spaventare perché, in certi momenti, può apparire che tutto sia così sicuro e scontato che la vita sarà solo alzarsi al mattino per vivere giornate tutte uguali fino alla morte che appare quasi visibile.
> Se per alcuni, come te, questo appare rasserenante e auspicabile per altri non è così e cercano altri occhi inquieti che facciano loro vedere che ci sono altre strade, sentieri tortuosi e imprevedibili e magari percorrerli insieme per un tratto fino ad accorgersi che non portano da nessuna parte e tornare, così, alla strada dritta principale.
> C'è chi in questi sentieri ha provato emozioni che non sa, non vuole, non può comunicare, perché ha creduto nella possibilità (del tutto irreale) di una strada diversa piena di curve e panorami mozzafiato e che, soprattutto, non facesse pensare alla fine.


Brava, sembra quasi tu le abbia provate queste sensazioni... :mrgreen:

Bella descrizione davvero, mi ci sono ritrovato.


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no perchè? E se avesse la forza e la voglia di perdonarla? E se lei fosse davvero pentita e si rendesse conto di aver fatto una cazzata? Vogliamo buttare via una vita insieme con tanto di bambini per un errore magari di ingenuità?
> 
> Il mio consiglio è quello di aspettare.


 
é la facilità con cui questa donna scinde il sesso dal sentimento che non mi fa ben pensare. Non credo sia pentita realmente.
Se fosse stata pentita, per prima cosa avrebbe taciuto (io credo che invece comincerà a svelare i dettagli del sesso con l'amante)esi sarebbe fatta cambiare d'ufficio.
Ma per carità...potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> é la facilità con cui questa donna scinde il sesso dal sentimento che non mi fa ben pensare. Non credo sia pentita realmente.
> Se fosse stata pentita, per prima cosa avrebbe taciuto (io credo che invece comincerà a svelare i dettagli del sesso con l'amante)esi sarebbe fatta cambiare d'ufficio.
> Ma per carità...potrei sbagliarmi.



No no, per carità magari mi illudo io. Solo che... secondo me lui è ancora innamorato e gli auguro che le cose possano sistemarsi, tutto qui. Ci vuole moooooolta pazienza.

Io con la mia amante ho fatto sesso più di una volta... ma non era quello a farmi volare, ma le emozioni dell'innamoramento che non ricordavo più. Certo, forse avrebbe potuto tenerlo per se, però pure io ho sentito il bisogno di confessarlo... e proprio dal momento in cui avevo realizzato di aver fatto un errore. Giusto o sbagliato, secondo me se uno confessa è un buon segno.


----------



## Daniele (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi, prima di tutto lei deve cambiare lavoro...li a contatto con lui non va bene. Devi essere fermo su questa cosa, o te o lui, non stare con te e vedere comunque lui di cui è innamorata. In caso contrario sinceramente lasciatevi, tu non reggeresti per molto, avrai l'affidamento delle tue bimbe da quello che hai detto e lei dovrà versarti il mantenimento e non ti farà più male, potrai rifarti una vita con una donna che non è la madre dei tuoi figli, ma magari non fugge dalla realtà.
Perchè ti ha tradito? perchè le cose andavano persino troppo bene, sinceramente tu sei troppo perfetto per lei, impara a darle da fare in casa, impara che lei aveva il tempo per tradire, se lo aveva era perchè non aveva altro da fare o altro da pensare.


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.

Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.



Certo...

Però io su questa cosa del confessare o meno, sono ancora molto combattuto. Ci sono giorni in cui sono pro-confessione e altri contrario.

Voglio dire, sia l'una che l'altra opzione hanno i loro pro e contro:

se confessi:

- hai dato all'atro la possibilità di decidere
- sei stato onesto
- fai soffrire il partner

se non confessi

- il partner non soffre
- tieni le tue porcate per te com'è giusto che sia
- il rapporto col partner non è più fondato sull'onestà

Boh... un giorno mi schiererò.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luigi, prima di tutto lei deve cambiare lavoro...li a contatto con lui non va bene. Devi essere fermo su questa cosa, o te o lui, non stare con te e vedere comunque lui di cui è innamorata. In caso contrario sinceramente lasciatevi,


QUOTO fortemente e incito Luigi a non mollare su questo punto. Da qui si deve partire, altrimenti lascia perdere, soffrirete e basta.


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Tesoro mio...una volta che hai tradito, il patto di onestà l'hai già mandato in frantumi..hai fatto 30, fai 31 e taci.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...una volta che hai tradito, il patto di onestà l'hai già mandato in frantumi..hai fatto 30, fai 31 e taci.



Si perchè no, hai ragione. Però... il partner ha diritto di sapere cosa gli hai fatto e cosa farne con te, ti pare?

Non so, sono davvero molto combattutto...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...una volta che hai tradito, il patto di onestà l'hai già mandato in frantumi..hai fatto 30, fai 31 e taci.


Quoto.

Aggiungo: la scoperta di un tradimento bene o male mina la capacita' di dare fiducia anche in futuro... non dovrebbe ma lo fa. Per queste io aborro la confessione. Il fatto e' che il tacere non dovrebbe essere un modo per continuare a fare i porci comodi e spesso lo e'


----------



## Daniele (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tesoro mio...una volta che hai tradito, il patto di onestà l'hai già mandato in frantumi..hai fatto 30, fai 31 e taci.


E'così la sincerità è già andata a quel paese, non devi scaricarti la coscienza, devi stare zitto e soffrire tu, non far soffrire un'altra persona che non ha colpa.


----------



## Realista (29 Marzo 2010)

Caro Luigi

Mi rendo conto che "la botta" che hai ricevuto è stata forte ed è perfettamente comprensibile che tu ora stia soffrendo e ti trovi in un momento di smarrimento.

Le cose però, come hai detto tu, sono statiche, nel senso che non puoi o non vuoi ricorrere a soluzioni estreme dato che non vuoi lasciarla.

Perciò, hai due soluzioni per come la vedo io.

La prima è che continui a piangerti addosso per quello che è successo, a ripensare al passato, e via dicendo. Personalmente te la sconsiglio.

La seconda è che te ne freghi. Ti ha tradito ? Pazienza! Non sei il primo non sarai l'ultimo ad avere un paio di belle corna. Magari se la situazione fosse stata al contrario l'avresti potuta tradire tu. Il tradimento è un avvenimento che può capitare, ma se comunque tu la ami lascia perdere quello che è successo. Devi solo capire se lei è intenzionata veramente a stare con te adesso e se la risposta è sì, non dare troppa importanza a ciò che è accaduto. 
Meglio che si sia trombata un altro piuttosto che sia diventata una psicopatica. Si vede che in quel momento lei aveva bisogno di questa relazione, e non perché mancasse qualcosa a te ma perché evidentemente era lei che aveva il bisogno di vivere qualcosa al di fuori dell'ordinario.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


E io ne conosco uno che ti ride in faccia e ti dice..." Ah si puttanella? Se sapessi...cosa ho fatto io, se solo lo sapessi, ma non te lo dico manco morto!"....

Non è cretina, nè crudele. 

Vuole solo mordergli il cuore...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, *o è cretina, o è crudele.
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.*
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


Verissimo.
E' una di quelle confessioni, l'ho detto mille volte, che uccidono le possibilità di ritorno. Gli uomini non sono preparati culturalmente alla consapevolezza della sessualità femminile fuori dal binomio santa - puttana.

Benvenuto, Luigi. Qui è il purgatorio, o l'Inferno, stile Lost.
Quel mondo dove no, non va sempre tutto bene.

Dove esiste il tradimento, l'infelicità, la malattia, i problemi.

A voi andava tutto bene, se vuoi karma, se vuoi destino, se vuoi Provvidenza, dovevate scontrarvi con i colori veri della vita.

Pero' non tutto è perduto. Tua  moglie non ha chiuso con te, certo, fa fatica, e la prima cosa sarebbe uscire da quell'ufficio. Ti deve dare prove concrete di cambiamento, di chiusura con l'altro. Ci vorrà tempo, metti in conto ambivalenza, da parte sua, e niente "ti amo" (non sinceri, comunque), ma succederà, se entrambe vi buttate a muso duro nell'impresa di riavvicinarvi.

Pero' la vicinanza con il collega va chiusa. Meglio il trasferimento/licenziamento, meglio tutto.

Finché sta lì, la loro storia continuerà. E' un fatto.

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Boh... un giorno mi schiererò.


si può confessare il sentimento, ma non il sesso.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> Caro Luigi
> 
> Mi rendo conto che "la botta" che hai ricevuto è stata forte ed è perfettamente comprensibile che tu ora stia soffrendo e ti trovi in un momento di smarrimento.
> 
> ...



crudo ma... REALISTA. Quoto tutto.

E basta con questo stucchevole quadretto della donna - strega - medea che "non ama abbastanza i figli".

Partoriteveli e allatteteveli poi, e poi ne riparliamo!

E comunque, Luigi, i giudici le darebbero a lei, e a te ti svenerebbero. Metti lucidamente anche questo in conto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> Caro Luigi
> 
> Mi rendo conto che "la botta" che hai ricevuto è stata forte ed è perfettamente comprensibile che tu ora stia soffrendo e ti trovi in un momento di smarrimento.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
Però stronza a dirlo non trovi?
Magari poi ritratta tutto...
E lui ora, può sempre rendergli la pariglia...

Cavoli ma non ci pensiamo mai?
Mi hai tradito?
Sei venuta meno all'obbligo di fedeltà? 
Ok...
Allora non vedo perchè io debba sentirmi obbligato ad esserti fedele...
Magari incrocio una che mi fa star bene...
Poi come sono stato bene, pfui, tutte le tue critiche, uhm...sono come acqua sulle pietre, tanto anche se tu non mi apprezzi ho chi mi apprezza...

Magra consolazione?

Sarà...ma intanto perchè non mettersi in gioco?

Così lei gusta sulla sua pelle, che capita a confidare al coniuge certe cosettine...che non bisogna confidare...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si può confessare il sentimento, ma non il sesso.




Guarda Vere, che se una ti dice: " Non ti amo più!" oppure ti dice " Mi sono innamorata di un altro"...è peggio di una che ti dice..." Ehm, sono scivolata, è stata solo na scopata senza senso!"....

Mi pare che i sentimenti siano MOLTO più importanti del sesso...o sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> crudo ma... REALISTA. Quoto tutto.
> 
> E basta con questo stucchevole quadretto della donna - strega - medea che "non ama abbastanza i figli".
> 
> ...


Vere, mica detto...mica detto.
Il the ficapower, sta tramontando...
Complice il fatto dei nuovi padri...che si svenano per i figli.
Se tu dimostri certe cosettine...uhm...

Però mi fa piacere che denunci, una palese ingiustizia della legge...

Mica è colpa nostra se madre natura non ci ha donato certi privilegi...e tante donne con il loro FEMDOM, hanno ottenuto solo di ridurci al ruolo di fuchi.

Dato che siamo solo dei fuchi, allora a sto punto, usateci solo per ingravidamento e poi lasciateci in pace...no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> E' una di quelle confessioni, l'ho detto mille volte, che uccidono le possibilità di ritorno. Gli uomini non sono preparati culturalmente alla consapevolezza della sessualità femminile fuori dal binomio santa - puttana.
> 
> 
> Un bacio!


Il binomio?
Ma ci sei?
Chi credi di prendere per il culo?
La sessualità femminile non è un binomio...ma un goniometro!
Credi che non lo sappiamo?

Ma se siete voi quelle a temere la vostra sessualità!
Temete sempre che venga stanata fuori e che vi governi...

Per poi passare la vita maledicendovi..." Ahimè sono una donna perduta!"


Almeno noi, siamo maestri indiscussi nel dirvi sempre e solo quello che volete sentirvi dire...per amor di pace sai?

Edith, portami una birra:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si può confessare il sentimento, ma non il sesso.



Guarda io ci avevo provato con mia moglie... ma non m'ha creduto nemmeno un secondo che era stato un amore platonico!


----------



## Gea (29 Marzo 2010)

Ciao Annientato. Io fossi in te non potrei sopportare l'idea che lei ogni giorno veda e stia a contatto con l'altro. Insomma oltre ad essere stato tradito ed umiliato devi anche sopportare che continuino  vedersi ogni santo giorno? No, non puoi sperare di riprendere a vivere con il pensiero fisso che ogni giorno si vedano per otto ore consecutive, io muoio ogni volta che penso che mio marito possa incontrare l'altra anche solo per un'ora... (io gli ho intimato di non vederla ne sentirla mai più e lui ha accettato) Se lei veramente è pentita e vuole salvare il vostro rapporto, deve troncare totalmente. Sono consapevole che lasciare un lavoro al giorno d'oggi sia una pazzia, ma esistono anche i trasferimenti e se ciò non fosse possibile può almeno cominciare a cercare qualcos'altro, farti vedere che è seriamente intenzionata a voltare pagina.
Fatti forza.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda io ci avevo provato con mia moglie... ma non m'ha creduto nemmeno un secondo che era stato un amore platonico!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Te ti sei fregato con le tue mani...


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda Vere, che se una ti dice: " Non ti amo più!" oppure ti dice " Mi sono innamorata di un altro"...è peggio di una che ti dice..." Ehm, sono scivolata, è stata solo na scopata senza senso!"....
> 
> Mi pare che i sentimenti siano MOLTO più importanti del sesso...o sbaglio?


 
se io dico al mio uomo che ho scopato con un altro , gli confesso un fatto. 
se gli comunico che mi sono innamorata diun altro, gli confesso una sensazione.
i fatti rimangono; le sensazioni le posso sempre ritrattare: posso dire pensavo fosse amore...invece era un calesse. Ma il rapporto sessuale una volta confessato rimane lì. 
Fermo restando che io non confesserei nè la scopata, nè l'innamoramento, a meno che non volessi chiudere il rapporto, rimango dell'idea che un uomo non accetti che la propria donna sia di un altro.
E' atavico. E' come se perdessero un primato.
Gli uomini sono gelosi pure del passato sessuale di una donna...figuriamoci...


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ne conosco uno che ti ride in faccia e ti dice..." Ah si puttanella? Se sapessi...cosa ho fatto io, se solo lo sapessi, ma non te lo dico manco morto!"....
> 
> Non è cretina, nè crudele.
> 
> Vuole solo mordergli il cuore...


 
Quello che conosci tu non è innamorato. Non sa manco cosa è la passione.
Se vuoi una donna vuole ammazzare la virilità del suo uomo, gli confesserà che è stata con un altro.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> se io dico al mio uomo che ho scopato con un altro , gli confesso un fatto.
> se gli comunico che mi sono innamorata diun altro, gli confesso una sensazione.
> i fatti rimangono; le sensazioni le posso sempre ritrattare: posso dire pensavo fosse amore...invece era un calesse. Ma il rapporto sessuale una volta confessato rimane lì.
> Fermo restando che io non confesserei nè la scopata, nè l'innamoramento, a meno che non volessi chiudere il rapporto, rimango dell'idea che un uomo non accetti che la propria donna sia di un altro.
> ...



Quotone. L'ultima frase poi, fa proprio al caso mio.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Te ti sei fregato con le tue mani...



Che vuoi farci... inesperienza! :unhappy:


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quotone. L'ultima frase poi, fa proprio al caso mio.


 
Non per nulla il nostro Luigi si definisce annientato. Ridotto a nulla dall'ombra dell'amante.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non per nulla il nostro Luigi si definisce annientato. Ridotto a nulla dall'ombra dell'amante.



Che dire.... io tuttoggi mi rodo il fegato a pensare all'amante di mia moglie a letto con lei. Per un uomo non c'è cosa peggiore. Mi viene quasi da dire che non me ne sarebbe fregato nulla se mi avesse detto "credevo di essere innamorata".


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che dire.... io tuttoggi mi rodo il fegato a pensare all'amante di mia moglie a letto con lei. Per un uomo non c'è cosa peggiore. Mi viene quasi da dire che non me ne sarebbe fregato nulla se mi avesse detto "credevo di essere innamorata".


 
"Credevo di essere innamorata di lui, ma mi sbagliavo...non è niente in confronto a te!!!"


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> "Credevo di essere innamorata di lui, ma mi sbagliavo...non è niente in confronto a te!!!"



Mia risposta: "Fanculo, dovevi andarci a letto per capirlo???"  :rotfl::unhappy:


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia risposta: "Fanculo, dovevi andarci a letto per capirlo???" :rotfl::unhappy:


 Ma non ci sono andata a letto!!! Non avrei mai potuto.:up:


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Veramente certe cose non si dicono.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono andata a letto!!! Non avrei mai potuto.:up:



Ahah... non sono nato ieri nonostante il nick!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Marzo 2010)

Io credo nella buona volontà delle persone e so che, trovando il tempo e modo giusto, tutti i problemi possono essere risolti.

Lascia passare, per quanto possibile, rabbia e disperazione, per affrontare con forze rinnovate il tradimento. Se vi è stato intesa fra di voi per così tanto tempo, dovreste essere in grado di superare anche questo scoglio, e usare l'esperienza per maturare, anziché dividere, il vostro rapporto.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo nella buona volontà delle persone e so che, trovando il tempo e modo giusto, tutti i problemi possono essere risolti.
> 
> Lascia passare, per quanto possibile, rabbia e disperazione, per affrontare con forze rinnovate il tradimento. Se vi è stato intesa fra di voi per così tanto tempo, dovreste essere in grado di superare anche questo scoglio, e usare l'esperienza per maturare, anziché dividere, il vostro rapporto.



:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2010)

*Credo*

Mi spiace è tutto irrimediabilmente finito.In futuro potreste decidere di riprovarci...ma...non sarà certo la stessa cosa...e sarà sempre frutto di compromessi più o meno accettabili...!!


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace è tutto irrimediabilmente finito.In futuro potreste decidere di riprovarci...ma...non sarà certo la stessa cosa...e sarà sempre frutto di compromessi più o meno accettabili...!!



La vita di coppia, scusate il cinismo, implica sempre dei compromessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace è tutto irrimediabilmente finito.In futuro potreste decidere di riprovarci...ma...non sarà certo la stessa cosa...e sarà sempre frutto di compromessi più o meno accettabili...!!


 Potrebbe essere così






invece di così


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2010)

*Kid*

Perfetto...il compromesso dovrebbe esser accettabile..e non imposto....!Accettabile una situazione simile?


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> E ora, con 2 bimbe piccolissime (*le avrei certo in affido io perché xxxxxx ha il problema di non sentirsi madre, di amare le piccole, ma con riserva*), cosa faccio?


 
Io partirei da questa affermazione. Ti rendi conto di cosa significhi questo per una donna? Sentire che il proprio marito la ritenga inadeguata come madre? Secondo me è questa la molla che ha fatto scattare il tradimento. Sono inadeguata, non valgo nulla, allora mi butto col primo che mi fa delle avances (guarda caso il collega d'ufficio).


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2010)

*Mika*

Mika dai esiste la parola per chiarire alcuni aspetti...non trombate con il primo che capita....non scherziamo non ci son giustificazioni!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io partirei da questa affermazione. Ti rendi conto di cosa significhi questo per una donna? Sentire che il proprio marito la ritenga inadeguata come madre? Secondo me è questa la molla che ha fatto scattare il tradimento. Sono inadeguata, non valgo nulla, allora mi butto col primo che mi fa delle avances (guarda caso il collega d'ufficio).


 Vuoi dire che ci si può sentire in dovere di adeguarsi a un giudizio negativo su di sè avverandolo? :singleeye:


----------



## Luigi III (29 Marzo 2010)

Grazie per tutti contributi. Devo solo puntualizzare alcune cose. A chi mi consiglia di farmi una scopata con un'altra rispondo che 1 secondo dopo aver finito mi sentirei ancora più solo. So di essere demodé, ma per me sesso e amore sono come le rotaie della ferrovia: vanno sempre paralleli. Infatti non ho mai frequentato prostitute e donne facili. Stare unito a mia moglie è per me il massimo della vita, almeno fino a prima che capitasse questo fatto. Lei è una donna introversa, non appariscente, occhi e capelli castani. Eppure ha un corpo da favola, seno divino, mani e piedi ben fatti. A me le biondone in mini non attirano. L'ho amata anche se l'atteggiamento con le bambine non è stato perfetto, nel senso che a lei interessa soprattutto il lavoro e non sempre ha voglia di stare con loro. Mi ha tradito perché si è innamorata, non perché è una donna facile, in questo non mi sono sbagliato, anche se gli inganni e le bugie che ha perpetrato a mio danno mi hanno fatto veramente male.Lei dice che la donna in casa sono io.E a me il giudice affiderrebbe le bimbe.Lei non le vorrebbe. Una cosa mim avete detto tutti ed è giusta: lui deve sparire, altrimenti non si va avanti.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io partirei da questa affermazione. T*i rendi conto di cosa significhi questo per una donna? Sentire che il proprio marito la ritenga inadeguata come madre? Secondo me è questa la molla che ha fatto scattare il tradimento.* Sono inadeguata, non valgo nulla, allora mi butto col primo che mi fa delle avances (guarda caso il collega d'ufficio).


*
c'è una profonda verità in questo.*
E, Luigi...sul giudice non ci contare. E lo dici tu che tua moglie "rinuncerebbe" alle figlie, ma quando mai!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che ci si può sentire in dovere di adeguarsi a un giudizio negativo su di sè avverandolo? :singleeye:


è un fatto che certi uomini scassano la minchia (scusate il francesismo) facendo a tutti i costi i super papà e imponendosi come il coniuge perfetto, il genitore perfetto, e quant'altro.

Non sto dicendo Luigi sia così, ci mancherebbe, ma in varie storie lette qui sul forum (io stessa, Ranatan, e anche altre) questa componente entra in gioco.

Una donna può - come tutti - attraversare un momento di crisi e messa in discussione. Se il coniuge mette il carico da 90 anche sulla sua maternità, beh, poi non si stupisca se viene fuori un carico di veleni e rabbia e distacco emotivo.


Molte donne che tradiscono sento che sono FURIOSE con i mariti, a torto o a ragione, e al di sotto di tutti i possibili ragioni/pretesti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie per tutti contributi. Devo solo puntualizzare alcune cose. A chi mi consiglia di farmi una scopata con un'altra rispondo che 1 secondo dopo aver finito mi sentirei ancora più solo. So di essere demodé, ma per me sesso e amore sono come le rotaie della ferrovia: vanno sempre paralleli. Infatti non ho mai frequentato prostitute e donne facili. Stare unito a mia moglie è per me il massimo della vita, almeno fino a prima che capitasse questo fatto. Lei *è una donna introversa, non appariscente, occhi e capelli castani. Eppure ha un corpo da favola, seno divino, mani e piedi ben fatti*. A me le biondone in mini non attirano. L'ho amata anche se l'atteggiamento con le bambine non è stato perfetto, nel senso che a lei interessa soprattutto il lavoro e non sempre ha voglia di stare con loro. Mi ha tradito perché si è innamorata, non perché è una donna facile, in questo non mi sono sbagliato, anche se gli inganni e le bugie che ha perpetrato a mio danno mi hanno fatto veramente male.Lei dice che la donna in casa sono io.E a me il giudice affiderrebbe le bimbe.Lei non le vorrebbe. Una cosa mim avete detto tutti ed è giusta: lui deve sparire, altrimenti non si va avanti.


 Una descrizione del genere fa imbufalire il 90% delle donne.
Mi spieghi cosa c'entra che abbia o no un bel corpo con il fatto che tu voglia lei?
Se invece, per qualsiasi ragione, non avesse più il corpo da favola ...cosa accadrebbe?
Sentirsi considerare in quel modo fa sentire profondamente rifiutate perché superficialmente amate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un fatto che certi uomini scassano la minchia (scusate il francesismo) facendo a tutti i costi i super papà e imponendosi come il coniuge perfetto, il genitore perfetto, e quant'altro.
> 
> Non sto dicendo Luigi sia così, ci mancherebbe, ma in varie storie lette qui sul forum (io stessa, Ranatan, e anche altre) questa componente entra in gioco.
> 
> ...


 Aggiungiamolo alla descrizione delle virtù fisiche... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un fatto che certi uomini *scassano la minchia *(scusate il francesismo) facendo a tutti i costi i super papà e imponendosi come il coniuge perfetto, il genitore perfetto, e quant'altro.
> 
> Non sto dicendo Luigi sia così, ci mancherebbe, ma in varie storie lette qui sul forum (io stessa, Ranatan, e anche altre) questa componente entra in gioco.
> 
> ...


:racchia:


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:



:cooldue::rofl::ciao:


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Che ti affidino le bambine è molto molto improbabile. A meno che la madre non faccia uso di sostanze stupefacenti, alcool, o sia malata di mente.
Che lei non voglia le sue figlie, pure lo trovo improbabile. Una madre che lavora, spesso ha bisogno di momenti di relax ed evasione, ma molto meno spesso rinuncia ad allevare chi ha messo al mondo.

e poi fammi capire? perchè la ami? A tua detta i suoi unici attributi sono quelli fisici (anzi sessuali). Dici che ha un corpo da favola...praticamente non ha un volto, nè un carattere.
Sempre secondo la tua descrizione alquanto curiosa.


----------



## Papero (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


Prima cosa quoto alla grande Iris, sto pensando seriamente di metterla in firma questa frase!

La storia che ho letto mi ha fatto rivivere per un attimo la mia, un pò per il nome della moglie di Luigi e un po per come l'ha descritta. Io però ero il collega (quello coi cinque figli per intendersi). Nella mia storia E. ha cambiato lavoro ed è tornata con il marito, c'ha fatto un altro figlio ma, ahimè, adesso pare che trombi con un nuovo collega...

Non tutte le storie sono uguali certo, ma era per dirti che spesso il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio... 

In bocca al lupo Luigi!


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Prima cosa quoto alla grande Iris, sto pensando seriamente di metterla in firma questa frase!
> 
> La storia che ho letto mi ha fatto rivivere per un attimo la mia, un pò per il nome della moglie di Luigi e un po per come l'ha descritta. Io però ero il collega (quello coi cinque figli per intendersi). Nella mia storia E. ha cambiato lavoro ed è tornata con il marito, c'ha fatto un altro figlio ma, ahimè, adesso pare che trombi con un nuovo collega...
> 
> ...


Mia moglie si chiama allo stesso modo e la mia amante era una collega...

Tutte uguali ste storie di tradimento!


----------



## ellina69 (29 Marzo 2010)

ellina è un diminutivo che usavano le mie amiche quando ero "ina", diminutivo di ...xxxxxxx 
comunque, caro annientato:
1) NON DEVE PIU' RIVEDERLO, aderisco in toto al consiglio che ti hanno dato in tanti, via, piuttosto lasciare il lavoro, o perde il lavoro o perde la famiglia, se resta lì continueranno di sicuro, anche perchè lei non fa mistero di provare ancora sentimenti per lui.
2) puoi riprovarci, ti vedo ben intenzionato nonostante la delusione e il dolore, un errore si può perdonare, nessuno di noi è un super uomo o una super donna, anzi, coloro sempre senza macchia e senza ombre mi stanno un po' pure sulle palle :mrgreen: però ...fatto l'errore, e confessato (ma perchè mai???) deve dimostrare fattivamente, senza se e senza ma, di voler rimediare e ricostruire. Quindi niente tentennamenti nel chiudere con lui. se tergiversa allontanala. Ti eviterai un sacco di ulteriore sofferenza, e magari rinsavirà
auguroni


----------



## Papero (29 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Prima cosa quoto alla grande Iris, sto pensando seriamente di metterla in firma questa frase!
> 
> La storia che ho letto mi ha fatto rivivere per un attimo la mia, un pò per il nome della moglie di Luigi e un po per come l'ha descritta. Io però ero il collega (quello coi cinque figli per intendersi). Nella mia storia E. ha cambiato lavoro ed è tornata con il marito, c'ha fatto un altro figlio ma, ahimè, adesso pare che trombi con un nuovo collega...
> 
> ...


Visto che stai vivendo un momento di merda rileggendo quello che ho scritto mi sono sentito un pò in colpa e in dovere di puntalizzare...

La mia E. prima di iniziare la storia con me aveva già ripetutamente tradito suo marito (4/5 volte**) e durante la ns storia mi ha tradito con un suo ex e poi, per finire, con un mio amico...

Questo per dirti che oltre al nome le due E. non avevano niente in comune (almeno spero!)

Un consiglio però voglio dartelo: oltre a far cambiare lavoro a tua moglie o all'amante con 5 figli devi assolutamente toglierti gli abiti da superbabbo e superuomocasalingoperfetto.


ciao!

edit: **4 o 5 diversi!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie per tutti contributi. Devo solo puntualizzare alcune cose. A chi mi consiglia di farmi una scopata con un'altra rispondo che 1 secondo dopo aver finito mi sentirei ancora più solo. So di essere demodé, ma per me sesso e amore sono come le rotaie della ferrovia: vanno sempre paralleli. Infatti non ho mai frequentato prostitute e donne facili. Stare unito a mia moglie è per me il massimo della vita, almeno fino a prima che capitasse questo fatto. Lei è una donna introversa, non appariscente, occhi e capelli castani. Eppure ha un corpo da favola, seno divino, mani e piedi ben fatti. A me le biondone in mini non attirano. L'ho amata anche se l'atteggiamento con le bambine non è stato perfetto, nel senso che a lei interessa soprattutto il lavoro e non sempre ha voglia di stare con loro. Mi ha tradito perché si è innamorata, non perché è una donna facile, in questo non mi sono sbagliato, anche se gli inganni e le bugie che ha perpetrato a mio danno mi hanno fatto veramente male.Lei dice che la donna in casa sono io.E a me il giudice affiderrebbe le bimbe.Lei non le vorrebbe. Una cosa mim avete detto tutti ed è giusta: lui deve sparire, altrimenti non si va avanti.


Ma che mi racconti, a me?
Esistono le prostitute a sto mondo, perchè NON esistono donne facili.
La vuoi, te la devi sudare...
Hai solo paura di non essere capace di piacere in quel senso ad un'altra donna che non sia lei, tua moglie.

ma figuriamoci. si le donne facili...
Dai se le conosci presentamele...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Persa, io lo capisco questo, te lo assicuro. Però da qui a dire che devo fregarmene dell'aspetto fisico... ce ne passa! Conta eccome per me, l'amore è carne, sangue e anima.


 Ma siamo partiti da Annientato che descriveva in positivo la moglie solo per l'aspetto fisico e questo è un argomento che ricorre spessissimo tra gli uomini. Come ricorre una loro personale descrizione basata su canoni fisici di prestanza.
Raramente ho letto donne fare altrettanto.
Magari capita di sentire una tradita dire che l'amante non era bella (e spesso su valutazioni che mischiano aspetto fisico e caratteriale), ma difficilmente descrivere il marito per l'aspetto fisico.
E non credo che questo accada solo perché l'aspetto dei mariti non è granché.
Così come una donna tradita può sottolineare di essere gradevole, ma solo in opposizione a chi insinua che la sgradevolezza possa giustificare il tradimento.

Forse dovresti (e come te Annientato e ...altri ) riflettere su questa cosa.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> è andata così: dall'inizio di fabbraio ha iniziato a dirmi che mi aveva trattato male, che si sentiva in colpa. Questo era vero, ma non sono un tipo rancoroso e ho anzi apprezzato che tra noi tornasse il sereno. Abbiam fatto tanto sesso, anche se avevo notato delle cose nuove, che magari avevamo provato in passato, ma sembravano non piacerle. Invece ora la facevano stare bene. La cosa mi pareva strana, ma ero felice della rinnovata armonia. Poi, una notte in un albergo al mare, dopo un altro bel momento di sesso, mi ha detto che doveva dirmi una cosa che non riusciva più a tenersi dentro e da lì la confessione del tradimento. Lì per lì era come se stessi guardando un film, come la cosa non mi riguardasse, talmente era lontana dai miei pensieri. Dopo qualche ora ho metabolizzato la cosa, ricostruito il perchè di certi ritardi o altre stranezze, e allora sono crollato. Subito volevo lasciarla, ma poi mi è passato per la mente tutto quel che c'era stato fra noi, mi sono reso conto nel dolore di quanto fossi legato a lei, e sono tornato sui miei passi.



... e vabbe', diciamo che non tutto il male viene per nuocere ... e' stata una "botta" rigenerante :cooldue: tutto e' bene quel che finisce bene, "All's well that ends well" lo ha scritto anche  Shakespeare :ciao:

Ciao e tanti auguri.


----------



## Eliade (29 Marzo 2010)

E' sparito Luigi..chissà se ci son stati progressi con la moglie. 
In bocca al lupo comunque!


----------



## aristocat (29 Marzo 2010)

Luigi, la butto lì: ma non è che tua moglie è arrivata a darti per scontato?
Può succedere, paradossalmente proprio se incarni un modello di marito perfetto, sempre presente, pronto a raccoglierla in tutti i momenti di difficoltà...

Purtroppo c'è gente che non capisce che un conto è il naturale sostegno che ti può dare il coniuge, un conto è cullarsi sul fatto che il proprio coniuge ha una pazienza e un senso di responsabilità che basta per tutti e due e, per questo, lasciarsi andare "alla pazza gioia", in tutti i sensi.

Succede, a volte le persone affidabili vengono considerate scontate...

Ma tu puoi invertire la rotta; se lei rivuole il dialogo e la comunanza deve MERITARSELO di nuovo.
Per me hai fatto un errore con questo:


Luigi III ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati.
> 
> Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua.
> 
> La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo.


Cioè, se tu fai come se nulla fosse successo, lei non sentirà nessuno stimolo a ripensare il vostro rapporto. C'è grande rischio di inzerbinamento da parte tua, fai qualcosa ...:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Luigi, la butto lì: ma non è che tua moglie è arrivata a darti per scontato?
> Può succedere, paradossalmente proprio se incarni un modello di marito perfetto, sempre presente, pronto a raccoglierla in tutti i momenti di difficoltà...
> 
> Purtroppo c'è gente che non capisce che un conto è il naturale sostegno che ti può dare il coniuge, un conto è cullarsi sul fatto che il proprio coniuge ha una pazienza e un senso di responsabilità che basta per tutti e due e, per questo, lasciarsi andare "alla pazza gioia", in tutti i sensi.
> ...


Sì.
Più che scontato direi sicuro. Quel porto sicuro, quasi un familiare, che si può essere certi che non ti lascerà.
Capisco che non si possono pretendere "ti amo" folsi o di comodo, ma si deve pretendere che ci sia impegno che dimostri la volontà di tornare a quel "ti amo" vero e concreto.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, posso dire una cosa senza passare per falso modesto?
> 
> Io sono davvero un bel ragazzo, ma lo dico perchè me lo dicono e perchè le donne mi guardano spesso e volentieri.
> 
> Ma anche se fossi bruttino, direi comunque quello che sto per dire: *l'amante di mia moglie era un cesso con le gambe!* Tipo spigliato per carità, ma io ci sono rimasto di un male che non ti dico a vedere con chi mi aveva tradito.


...a dimostrazione che non sempre (anzi a ben pensarci quasi mai) è l'aspetto dell'amante che conta  (l'occasione che fa ladri), ma le motivazioni (=crisi interna alla coppia) che portano a tradire...:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...a dimostrazione che non sempre (anzi a ben pensarci quasi mai) è l'aspetto dell'amante che conta (l'occasione che fa ladri), ma le motivazioni (=crisi interna alla coppia) che portano a tradire...:sonar:


 ...di conseguenza neppure quello del coniuge...


----------



## Papero (29 Marzo 2010)

Ma Luigi III che fine ha fatto? 


...Ah giusto è parecchio casalingo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma Luigi III che fine ha fatto?
> 
> 
> ...Ah giusto è parecchio casalingo! :mrgreen:



Infatti... sarebbe bello sapere come vanno le cose.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per chiudere il quadro aggiungo che questo lui è un collega di ufficio di mia moglie sicché passano tutte le ore insieme. Come posso sperare che lei lo dimentichi se, a conti fatti, non solo contimua a vederlo, ma passa più ore con lui che con me? E poi mi chiedo: mia moglie mi ha confessato il tradimento perchè vuole ripartire con me sulla base di un rinnovato patto do onestà (ma capirete che la mia fiducia è crollata da 100 a 0) o, come quell'altra disgraziata che era la moglie di Becco, voleva solo scaricarsi la coscienza? E ancora: dopo una simile esperienza di amore verso un altro e di inganno e tradimento verso di me, lei può tornare ad amarmi veramente? Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. *Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati.* Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua. Non sono più riuscito a dormire e mi sono attaccato al computer. La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo. E mentre scrivo, lei sta raggiungendo quel maledetto ufficio ...


il grassettato non è così vero

per esempio, mio marito prima di dirmi "ti amo" ci ha messo mesi


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> è andata così: dall'inizio di fabbraio ha iniziato a dirmi che mi aveva trattato male, che si sentiva in colpa. Questo era vero, ma non sono un tipo rancoroso e ho anzi apprezzato che tra noi tornasse il sereno. Abbiam fatto tanto sesso, anche se avevo notato delle cose nuove, che magari avevamo provato in passato, ma sembravano non piacerle. Invece ora la facevano stare bene. La cosa mi pareva strana, ma ero felice della rinnovata armonia. Poi, una notte in un albergo al mare, dopo un altro bel momento di sesso, mi ha detto che doveva dirmi una cosa che non riusciva più a tenersi dentro e da lì la confessione del tradimento. Lì per lì era come se stessi guardando un film, come la cosa non mi riguardasse, talmente era lontana dai miei pensieri. Dopo qualche ora ho metabolizzato la cosa, ricostruito il perchè di certi ritardi o altre stranezze, e allora sono crollato. Subito volevo lasciarla, ma poi mi è passato per la mente tutto quel che c'era stato fra noi, mi sono reso conto nel dolore di quanto fossi legato a lei, e sono tornato sui miei passi.


ok, sarà stato sgravarsi la coscienza

ma non mi pare te l'abbia detto col retropensiero "sarà lui a lasciarmi e io sarò libera di rifarmi una vita"

giorni fa mio marito mi ha detto (in seguito ad un discorso iniziato commentando una cosa detta da una nostra conoscente) che non si lascia la nuova storia in considerazione di quel che è stato col partner ufficiale e nemmeno per i figli, ma perchè si capisce che quel che si ha nella relazione col partner, per il presente e per il futuro, è, dentro sè stessi, più importante
non è il passato che ti fa tornare indietro

ha aggiunto che per lui è stato così

(e non è che nella mia vicenda ci si sia risparmiati il delirio)

tua moglie potrebbe aver intrapreso lo stesso percorso

il nodo è: a te interessa?



sulla questione del carattere forte o debole, nel vecchio se n'è dibattuto spesso

io sono dell'idea che ci vuole un carattere bello tosto per accantonare, per amore, l'orgoglio ferito
certo dipende dalle motivazioni per cui si fa questa scelta


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luigi, *prima di tutto lei deve cambiare lavoro...li a contatto con lui non va bene.* Devi essere fermo su questa cosa, o te o lui, non stare con te e vedere comunque lui di cui è innamorata. In caso contrario sinceramente lasciatevi, tu non reggeresti per molto, avrai l'affidamento delle tue bimbe da quello che hai detto e lei dovrà versarti il mantenimento e non ti farà più male, potrai rifarti una vita con una donna che non è la madre dei tuoi figli, ma magari non fugge dalla realtà.
> Perchè ti ha tradito? perchè le cose andavano persino troppo bene, sinceramente tu sei troppo perfetto per lei, impara a darle da fare in casa, impara che lei aveva il tempo per tradire, se lo aveva era perchè non aveva altro da fare o altro da pensare.


ma chi lo dice?

se luigi si accontenta di tamponare con "lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore" magari è ok

ma se luigi vuole che lei voglia lui e proprio lui, non solo perchè non c'è l'altro a portata di mano
se vuole essere la scelta univoca e consapevole della donna che ama ....


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una descrizione del genere fa imbufalire il 90% delle donne.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra che abbia o no un bel corpo con il fatto che tu voglia lei?
> Se invece, per qualsiasi ragione, non avesse più il corpo da favola ...cosa accadrebbe?
> Sentirsi considerare in quel modo fa sentire profondamente rifiutate perché superficialmente amate.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungiamolo alla descrizione delle virtù fisiche... :unhappy:


quoto


----------



## lamerikano (30 Marzo 2010)

Ma Luigi?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma Luigi?


depurargli il 3d potrebbe essere un'idea


----------



## Brady (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se credi così fortemente in quel che c'è stato e nell'importanza del vostro legame devi provarci a ricostruire.
> Non potrà essere più come prima, ma potrebbe essere migliore.
> Questo è ciò a cui avevo puntato io, ma non è stato possibile.
> Potrebbe esserlo per te, per voi.
> ...


 
Come sempre scrivi cose meravigliose, soprattutto per i messaggi che riesci a dare. Ho quasi pensato di alzarmi, andare da mia moglie e dirle: "ora ho capito". E per un momento ho capito davvero.
Però forse quello che ci fa impazzire, a me, a Luigi, a Illuso, Daniele, (a te?) e a tutti gli altri è esattamente ciò che hai scritto.
Questa necessità di cercare qualcosa che come dici è *evidentemente* irreale. Questa necessità di sbagliare. 
Non pretendo di essere perfetto ne di vivere con l'essere perfetto, ma ci sono gli errori e poi gli errori che si possono evitare. Quanta leggerezza c'è nel voler percorrere quelle strade più affascinanti e ricche di avventura calpestando chi ti vuole bene? Suggerisci di capire e sfruttare l'inquietudine per riavvicinarsi ma forse è proprio quell'inquietudine che non riusciamo a perdonare perchè nega o sminuisce il nostro valore come partner anche quando il problema è tutto dentro l'altro.
Che dire poi di casi particolari come Daniele che aveva messo le mani avanti prima? O come Illuso che ha rinunciato ad una occasione, con orgoglio, in nome di un senso di amore e anche di responsabilità non ricambiato?
O io che negli anni per gelosia mi sono visto fare il vuoto intorno di amici e amiche per poi sentirmi dire che si sentiva sola? Dovremmo voler capire questa totale incoerenza? Tutta questa crudele leggerezza? Forse preferiamo che sia il traditore a fare un passo indietro verso la razionalità, verso la responsabilità, verso una relazione che anche lui ha contribuito a costruire. Se poi si è costruito una gabbia, capisco ancora meno....


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Come sempre scrivi cose meravigliose, soprattutto per i messaggi che riesci a dare. Ho quasi pensato di alzarmi, andare da mia moglie e dirle: "ora ho capito". E per un momento ho capito davvero.
> Però forse quello che ci fa impazzire, a me, a Luigi, a Illuso, Daniele, (a te?) e a tutti gli altri è esattamente ciò che hai scritto.
> Questa necessità di cercare qualcosa che come dici è *evidentemente* irreale. Questa necessità di sbagliare.
> Non pretendo di essere perfetto ne di vivere con l'essere perfetto, ma ci sono gli errori e poi gli errori che si possono evitare. Quanta leggerezza c'è nel voler percorrere quelle strade più affascinanti e ricche di avventura calpestando chi ti vuole bene? Suggerisci di capire e sfruttare l'inquietudine per riavvicinarsi ma forse è proprio quell'inquietudine che non riusciamo a perdonare perchè nega o sminuisce il nostro valore come partner anche quando il problema è tutto dentro l'altro.
> ...


se la accettate abbiate almeno la dignità di non lamentarvene troppo.
ho detto.


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2010)

Io spero nel lieto fine. :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io spero nel lieto fine. :carneval:


:up:

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Ma*

Io proprio non capisco:ma cosa c'entra disquisire sulle caratteristiche estetiche dell'amante?Il punto è il tradimento...poi con chi è secondario.....!Se poi si è persone insicure allora...è altro tipo di discorso......!


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io spero nel lieto fine. :carneval:


Per avere un lieto fine bisognerebbe poter tornare indietro nel tempo e che la bella Elena rifiutasse le avances del polipadre. Il lieto fine, ahimè, non può esserci ormai...

:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Si*

Certo che può esserci:un bel calcio nel sedere...e ripartire da una persona che gli vuol bene VERAMENTE......!!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che può esserci:un bel calcio nel sedere...e ripartire da una persona che gli vuol bene VERAMENTE......!!


sempre drastiko tu


----------



## Illuso (31 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se credi così fortemente in quel che c'è stato e nell'importanza del vostro legame devi provarci a ricostruire.
> Non potrà essere più come prima, ma potrebbe essere migliore.
> Questo è ciò a cui avevo puntato io, ma non è stato possibile.
> Potrebbe esserlo per te, per voi.
> ...


Bella spiegazione della meccanica di un tradimento, grazie.


Brady ha detto:


> Come sempre scrivi cose meravigliose, soprattutto per  i messaggi che riesci a dare. Ho quasi pensato di alzarmi, andare da  mia moglie e dirle: "ora ho capito". E per un momento ho capito davvero.
> Però forse quello che ci fa impazzire, a me, a Luigi, a Illuso, Daniele,  (a te?) e a tutti gli altri è esattamente ciò che hai scritto.
> Questa necessità di cercare qualcosa che come dici è *evidentemente*  irreale. Questa necessità di sbagliare.
> Non pretendo di essere perfetto ne di vivere con l'essere perfetto, ma  ci sono gli errori e poi gli errori che si possono evitare. Quanta  leggerezza c'è nel voler percorrere quelle strade più affascinanti e  ricche di avventura calpestando chi ti vuole bene? Suggerisci di capire e  sfruttare l'inquietudine per riavvicinarsi ma forse è proprio  quell'inquietudine che non riusciamo a perdonare perchè nega o sminuisce  il nostro valore come partner anche quando il problema è tutto dentro  l'altro.
> ...


Ti quoto bellamente


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Anna*

Drastiko?Lineare direi!!!:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drastiko?Lineare direi!!!:carneval:


Magari lei intendeva Alex Drastiko........


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se credi così fortemente in quel che c'è stato e nell'importanza del vostro legame devi provarci a ricostruire.
> Non potrà essere più come prima, ma potrebbe essere migliore.
> Questo è ciò a cui avevo puntato io, ma non è stato possibile.
> Potrebbe esserlo per te, per voi.
> ...





Brady ha detto:


> Come sempre scrivi cose meravigliose, soprattutto per i messaggi che riesci a dare. Ho quasi pensato di alzarmi, andare da mia moglie e dirle: "ora ho capito". E per un momento ho capito davvero.
> Però forse quello che ci fa impazzire, a me, a Luigi, a Illuso, Daniele, (a te?) e a tutti gli altri è esattamente ciò che hai scritto.
> Questa necessità di cercare qualcosa che come dici è *evidentemente* *irreale*. Questa necessità di sbagliare.
> Non pretendo di essere perfetto ne di vivere con l'essere perfetto, ma ci sono gli errori e poi gli errori che si possono evitare. *Quanta leggerezza c'è* nel voler percorrere quelle strade più affascinanti e ricche di avventura calpestando chi ti vuole bene? Suggerisci di capire e sfruttare l'inquietudine per riavvicinarsi ma forse è proprio quell'inquietudine che non riusciamo a perdonare perchè nega o sminuisce il nostro valore come partner anche quando il problema è tutto dentro l'altro.
> ...


Quello che ho sottolineato è un errore fatto spesso dai traditi, perchè *PER LORO* è irreale, perchè ancora sono NEL rapporto. Per il/la traditore/trice è realizzabile, tant'è che di seconde unioni ve ne sono ben più di quel che appare da quanto si legge nel forum, perchè, a parte le "botte di allegria", sono spesso già FUORI dal rapporto e lo realizzano proprio nel tradire quanto sono ormai distanti.

Per questo si parla di ricostruzione e non di rabberciamento del "vecchio rapporto" come unica reale possibilità di prosieguo della storia.

Ma quanti, sia traditi che traditori, vi si vogliono davvero impegnare? Quanti invece preferiscono pretendere che torni tutto come prima, il cd. rientro nei ranghi del/la traditore/trice, punto e basta?


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per avere un lieto fine bisognerebbe poter tornare indietro nel tempo e che la bella Elena rifiutasse le avances del polipadre. Il lieto fine, ahimè, non può esserci ormai...
> 
> :unhappy:





oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che può esserci:un bel calcio nel sedere...e  ripartire da una persona che gli vuol bene VERAMENTE......!!


Ah si certo! Ma non è un lieto fine... la donna che ama è sua moglie, la mamma dei suoi figli e purtroppo anche colei che l'ha tradito e poi glielo ha pure confessato.

Perchè come si è già detto in post precedenti una donna che confessa un tradimento quasi sicuramente lo fa per essere lasciata...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ......
> Perchè come si è già detto in post precedenti *una donna* che confessa un tradimento quasi sicuramente lo fa per essere lasciata...


le generalizzazioni sono spesso sbagliate e fuorvianti

"una donna" potrebbe confessare per i motivi che dici
un'altra per espiare
un'altra ancora per re-iniziare su una una base di sincerità
un'altra ...... 

io penso che tra i motivi non confessati (forse neanche a sè stesso) della rivelazione di mio marito ci fosse anche la possibilità che io prendessi la decisione in sua vece
Kid invece voleva espiare

siamo tutti diversi


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Papero*

E no!!La donna che ama e quella donna che pensa sia...e non è....!Non ama questa donna che non si è fatta scrupoli a tradire.....!!Ragazzi c'è una bella differnza fra amare qualcuno per ciò che è....e non per ciò cher pensiamo noi sia....!Poi basta con ste storie...è sempre la mamma dei suoi figli.....appunto...ancor più grave che una madre di famiglia..si coomporti in modo cos' meschino...bell'esempio.....!!


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> una donna che confessa un tradimento quasi sicuramente lo fa per essere lasciata...


Non potrebbe essere che lo faccia per espiare le sue colpe? Con un senso di colpa tremendo decide di confessare, per provare a ricominciare un rapporto basato sulla sincerità.
Non mi sembra così assurda come ipotesi..


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le generalizzazioni sono spesso sbagliate e fuorvianti
> 
> "una donna" potrebbe confessare per i motivi che dici
> un'altra per espiare
> ...



Già... ma non so se lo rifarei tornassi indietro!


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


Forse mi sarei fatto capire meglio quotando Iris 



lamerikano ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere che lo faccia per espiare le sue colpe? Con un senso di colpa tremendo decide di confessare, per provare a ricominciare un rapporto basato sulla sincerità.
> Non mi sembra così assurda come ipotesi..


Certo che potrebbe essere. E' _cretina _se vuole espiare le sue colpe ed è _crudele _se vuole farsi lasciare...


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Certo che potrebbe essere. E' _cretina _se vuole espiare le sue colpe ed è _crudele _se vuole farsi lasciare...



non ho capito i tuoi corsivi!


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> non ho capito i tuoi corsivi!


Mi rifacevo al quotato da Iris...


----------



## Daniele (31 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanti invece preferiscono pretendere che torni tutto come prima, il cd. rientro nei ranghi del/la traditore/trice, punto e basta?


Ma sinceramente perchè il tradito deve impegnarsi in qualcosa? Il tradito sta male, il traditore ha tutto l'onere di dover aggiustare l'animo rotto, se poi a qualcuno è andata grassa con il tradito che gli ha dato una mano tanto meglio, ma non c'è alcun dovere, solo un piacere. Si questi rapporti hanno molta più possibilità di essere ricostruiti, c'è un ma...il traditore avrà fatto fatica, ma poi molto meno di quella necessaria, che potrebbe ancora ricascarci, in fondo poi l'altro lo aiuterà.
Secondo me dipende dal gioco di ruoli e per il vissuto, io sinceramente non farei nulla, ho persino già fato troppo nella mia vita comprendendo che non serve a nulla, che sia chi è in torto adesso a fare, io personalmente mi sono stufato di affannarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Come sempre scrivi cose meravigliose, soprattutto per i messaggi che riesci a dare. Ho quasi pensato di alzarmi, andare da mia moglie e dirle: "ora ho capito". E per un momento ho capito davvero.
> Però forse quello che ci fa impazzire, a me, a Luigi, a Illuso, Daniele, (a te?) e a tutti gli altri è esattamente ciò che hai scritto.
> Questa necessità di cercare qualcosa che come dici è *evidentemente* irreale. Questa necessità di sbagliare.
> Non pretendo di essere perfetto ne di vivere con l'essere perfetto, ma ci sono gli errori e poi gli errori che si possono evitare. Quanta leggerezza c'è nel voler percorrere quelle strade più affascinanti e ricche di avventura calpestando chi ti vuole bene? Suggerisci di capire e sfruttare l'inquietudine per riavvicinarsi ma forse è proprio quell'inquietudine che non riusciamo a perdonare perchè nega o sminuisce il nostro valore come partner anche quando il problema è tutto dentro l'altro.
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che ho sottolineato è un errore fatto spesso dai traditi, perchè *PER LORO* è irreale, perchè ancora sono NEL rapporto. Per il/la traditore/trice è realizzabile, tant'è che di seconde unioni ve ne sono ben più di quel che appare da quanto si legge nel forum, perchè, a parte le "botte di allegria", sono spesso già FUORI dal rapporto e lo realizzano proprio nel tradire quanto sono ormai distanti.
> 
> Per questo si parla di ricostruzione e non di rabberciamento del "vecchio rapporto" come unica reale possibilità di prosieguo della storia.
> 
> Ma quanti, sia traditi che traditori, vi si vogliono davvero impegnare? Quanti invece preferiscono pretendere che torni tutto come prima, il cd. rientro nei ranghi del/la traditore/trice, punto e basta?


 Ricostruire non significa dare una mano di bianco al vecchio rapporto, nascondendo le crepe e soprattutto la crepa strutturale del tradimento (avete visto E allora..mambo! ?), ma significa finire di tirar giu' tutto e, come gli aquilani, recuperare con le carriole tutto il buono per ricostruire un palazzo nuovo antisismico.
E bisogna lavorare duro in due, senza tregua, certo il primo che deve tirarsi su le maniche e' il traditore, ma il tradito non puo' solo limitarsi a dare le direttive, anche se deve aver voce in capitolo e non deve essere certo al servizio del traditore. Del resto insoddsfazioni e aspirazioni ne aveva pure lui...


----------



## Eliade (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per avere un lieto fine bisognerebbe poter tornare indietro nel tempo e che la bella Elena rifiutasse le avances del polipadre. Il lieto fine, ahimè, non può esserci ormai...
> 
> :unhappy:


Non intendevo questo, ma forse, dico forse, Amore mio mi ha capita. :carneval:

Oscuro ci è andato vicino!


----------



## Brady (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se la accettate abbiate almeno la dignità di non lamentarvene troppo.
> ho detto.


Se "chi" accetta "cosa"? Va bene la sintesi, ma qualche sostantivo qua e là aiuterebbe a capire meglio.
Comunque se ti riferivi ai "sacrifici" di noi traditi (vado ad intuito) il senso era che li abbiamo fatti con convinzione quando pensavamo di amare ricambiati (e nessuno si sarebbe lamentato allora). Ci lamentiamo dopo quando scopriamo che il nostro impegno è stato bellamente calpestato...
E se permetti mi lamento finché mi pare:incazzato:sennò cosa ci vengo a fare qui?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brady (1 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che ho sottolineato è un errore fatto spesso dai traditi, perchè *PER LORO* è irreale, perchè ancora sono NEL rapporto. Per il/la traditore/trice è realizzabile, tant'è che di seconde unioni ve ne sono ben più di quel che appare da quanto si legge nel forum, perchè, a parte le "botte di allegria", sono spesso già FUORI dal rapporto e lo realizzano proprio nel tradire quanto sono ormai distanti.
> 
> Per questo si parla di ricostruzione e non di rabberciamento del "vecchio rapporto" come unica reale possibilità di prosieguo della storia.
> 
> Ma quanti, sia traditi che traditori, vi si vogliono davvero impegnare? Quanti invece preferiscono pretendere che torni tutto come prima, il cd. rientro nei ranghi del/la traditore/trice, punto e basta?


Io mi riferivo a storie in cui il traditore torna all'ovile. E' evidente che il traditore ritiene l'altra strada sempre *soggettivamente* reale altrimenti è un pazzo furioso. Ma nei casi di ritorno è anche *oggettivamente* irreale (quindi non solo per il tradito), infatti non si realizza. 
E comunque mi piacerebbe conoscere le percentuali dei tradimenti che si rivelano essere reali alternative su cui costruire qualcosa e i puri e semplici calessi. Non so perché ma sospetto una certa preponderanza del secondo tipo...
Per quanto riguarda la ricostruzione sono perfettamente d'accordo.:up:


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> E comunque mi piacerebbe conoscere le percentuali dei tradimenti che si rivelano essere reali alternative su cui costruire qualcosa e i puri e semplici calessi. Non so perché ma sospetto una certa preponderanza del secondo tipo...


Mio marito, i mariti di tante mie amiche. L'amante è diventata la compagna. Vero anche che da parte delle mogli, dopo l'iniziale rabbia e tentativo di ragionare (e far ragionare) l'atteggiamento è stato:
va beh l'ami? Allora vai... e non tornare :mrgreen:.


----------



## Illuso (1 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se la accettate abbiate almeno la dignità di non  lamentarvene troppo.
> ho detto.






Brady ha detto:


> Se "chi" accetta "cosa"? Va bene la sintesi, ma qualche sostantivo qua e là aiuterebbe a capire meglio.
> Comunque se ti riferivi ai "sacrifici" di noi traditi (vado ad intuito) il senso era che li abbiamo fatti con convinzione quando pensavamo di amare ricambiati (e nessuno si sarebbe lamentato allora). Ci lamentiamo dopo quando scopriamo che il nostro impegno è stato bellamente calpestato...
> E se permetti mi lamento finché mi pare:incazzato:sennò cosa ci vengo a fare qui?:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se "chi" accetta "cosa"? Va bene la sintesi, ma qualche sostantivo qua e là aiuterebbe a capire meglio.
> Comunque se ti riferivi ai "sacrifici" di noi traditi (vado ad intuito) il senso era che li abbiamo fatti con convinzione quando pensavamo di amare ricambiati (e nessuno si sarebbe lamentato allora). Ci lamentiamo dopo quando scopriamo che il nostro impegno è stato bellamente calpestato...
> *E se permetti mi lamento finché mi pare:incazzato:sennò cosa ci vengo a fare qui?*:mrgreen:


a guarda fai pure..


----------



## Anna A (1 Aprile 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> :up:


idem come per brondy. vuoi lamentarti? lamentati..


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mio marito, i mariti di tante mie amiche. L'amante è diventata la compagna. Vero anche che da parte delle mogli, dopo l'iniziale rabbia e tentativo di ragionare (e far ragionare) l'atteggiamento è stato:
> va beh l'ami? Allora vai... e non tornare :mrgreen:.


la mia statistica, come ho sempre detto, va nell'altro senso. Non vedo mai nessuno che lascia la moglie per la compagna. Vedo mogli che cacciano i mariti traditori, questo sì, ma alla fine restano tutti e due invischiati a vita, e senza reali alternative (spesso per motivi di base ECONOMICI, si vede Mika frequenta un'ambiente piu' benestante del mio).


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

Concordo con verena, nella norma, gli amanti non si ricostruiscono una vita o se lo fanno comunque vivranno di stenti il rresto ddel loro grande amore che per questo potrebbe seriamente finire.


----------



## Brady (1 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mio marito, i mariti di tante mie amiche. L'amante è diventata la compagna. Vero anche che da parte delle mogli, dopo l'iniziale rabbia e tentativo di ragionare (e far ragionare) l'atteggiamento è stato:
> va beh l'ami? Allora vai... e non tornare :mrgreen:.





Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia statistica, come ho sempre detto, va nell'altro senso. Non vedo mai nessuno che lascia la moglie per la compagna. Vedo mogli che cacciano i mariti traditori, questo sì, ma alla fine restano tutti e due invischiati a vita, e senza reali alternative (spesso per motivi di base ECONOMICI, si vede Mika frequenta un'ambiente piu' benestante del mio).


Ecco perché io parlavo di statistiche reali (ufficiali? ne esistono?). La nostra esperienza personale non fa numero (rispetto ai grandi numeri:mrgreen.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ecco perché io parlavo di statistiche reali (ufficiali? ne esistono?). La nostra esperienza personale non fa numero (rispetto ai grandi numeri:mrgreen.


 
Già tempo addietro facemmo questa discussione e riportai i dati delle seconde nozze (che poi fossero con l'amante o una nuova non vi è statistica...non è fra i quesiti ISTA )

Per la mia personale esperienza, il mio più caro amico più almeno altre tre coppie che conosco bene (almeno da saperne gli intrallazzi prima e dopo la separazione dalla prima moglie..) da ex amanti son divenuti coppie ufficiali in seconde nozze...

Posso esser d'accordo che un certo ambiente sicuramente favorisca che ciò avvenga...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non intendevo questo, ma forse, dico forse, Amore mio mi ha capita. :carneval:
> 
> Oscuro ci è andato vicino!


credo di no 

vista la tua vicinanza del tuo post al mio, credevo ti riferissi a me:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia statistica, come ho sempre detto, va nell'altro senso. Non vedo mai nessuno che lascia la moglie per la compagna. Vedo mogli che cacciano i mariti traditori, questo sì, ma alla fine restano tutti e due invischiati a vita, e senza reali alternative (spesso per motivi di base ECONOMICI, si vede Mika frequenta un'ambiente piu' benestante del mio).


quoto

ho visto alcuni casi in cui l'ex amante è diventato il nuovo parner ufficiale, ma non è durata


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo di no
> 
> vista la tua vicinanza del tuo post al mio, credevo ti riferissi a me:mrgreen:


   
beh allora cerco di salvarmi in extremis: per te spero si risolva davvero tutto nel migliore dei modi! :up:


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ecco perché io parlavo di statistiche reali (ufficiali? ne esistono?). La nostra esperienza personale non fa numero (rispetto ai grandi numeri:mrgreen.


In America ho letto che meno dell'1 % degli adulteri convola con l'amante. Non so se esistano statistiche italiane. In ogni caso, sempre in america, il 70 % dei secondi matrimoni fallisce.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In America ho letto che meno dell'1 % degli adulteri convola con l'amante. Non so se esistano statistiche italiane. In ogni caso, sempre in america, il 70 % dei secondi matrimoni fallisce.


chi la fa l'aspetti :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: 

(Staff, mirabile Staff, mi sono trattenuta: non l'apprezzi?)


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In America ho letto che meno dell'1 % degli adulteri convola con l'amante. Non so se esistano statistiche italiane. In ogni caso, sempre in america, il 70 % dei secondi matrimoni fallisce.


Qua da noi ormai anche il 50% dei primi...


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia statistica, come ho sempre detto, va nell'altro senso. Non vedo mai nessuno che lascia la moglie per la compagna. Vedo mogli che cacciano i mariti traditori, questo sì, ma alla fine restano tutti e due invischiati a vita, e senza reali alternative (spesso per motivi di base ECONOMICI, si vede Mika frequenta un'ambiente piu' benestante del mio).


Ma guarda l'unico lusso era la casa di proprietà. Che intestata al 50% è stata venduta. Gli ex mariti sono andati a vivere a casa della compagna. Che sia questa la motivazione principale per l'alternativa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Luigi III (4 Aprile 2010)

Approcciandomi a questo forum, non avrei mai pensato di raggiungere il record delle visite. I primi contributi sono stati quelli più interessanti per me. Qualcuno aveva detto che, col passare dei giorni, sarei stato sempre più nauseato. In effetti, a mano a mano che sono venuto a conoscenza di nuovi particolari, la previsione si è rivelata corretta. Sono stato ingannato senza pietà, nonostante il mazzo che mi sono sempre fatto per tenere su la famiglia. Alle mie spalle si è disegnata una trama oscura e vergognosa durata 4 mesi. Questa sera mi sto chiedendo se è giusto dare ancora una chance a una donna che mi ha ingannato in maniera così palese e che è venuta a chiedermi scusa solo dopo che l'amante l'aveva scaricata perché beccato da sua moglie e posto davanti a un out-out. Una mia cara amica (senza alcun interesse d'altro tipo) mi chiede cosa aspetto a troncare questo rapporto tossico-nocivo. Io, dopo la iniziale incredulità e disperazione, accompagnate dalla necessità di salvare il rapporto con mia moglie, sto iniziando a pensare che abbia ragione e che sia l'unica cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## astonished (5 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.
> *Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> *
> *Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.*


E' vero ed anche un uomo debole caratterialmente troverebbe la forza da cose del genere per chiudere il rapporto.


----------



## astonished (5 Aprile 2010)

*Rifletti.*



Luigi III ha detto:


> Approcciandomi a questo forum, non avrei mai pensato di raggiungere il record delle visite. I primi contributi sono stati quelli più interessanti per me. Qualcuno aveva detto che, col passare dei giorni, sarei stato sempre più nauseato. In effetti, a mano a mano che sono venuto a conoscenza di nuovi particolari, la previsione si è rivelata corretta. Sono stato ingannato senza pietà, nonostante il mazzo che mi sono sempre fatto per tenere su la famiglia. Alle mie spalle si è disegnata una trama oscura e vergognosa durata 4 mesi. Questa sera mi sto chiedendo se è giusto dare ancora una chance a una donna che mi ha ingannato in maniera così palese e che è venuta a chiedermi scusa solo dopo che l'amante l'aveva scaricata perché beccato da sua moglie e posto davanti a un out-out. Una mia cara amica (senza alcun interesse d'altro tipo) mi chiede cosa aspetto a troncare questo rapporto tossico-nocivo. Io, dopo la iniziale incredulità e disperazione, accompagnate dalla necessità di salvare il rapporto con mia moglie, sto iniziando a pensare che abbia ragione e che sia l'unica cosa giusta da fare.


Ciao,
rifletti bene su un punto: la rivuoi una donna così? E' tutta quì la risposta ma per dartela devi aspettare: sei all'inizio di un lungo ed altalenante periodo di pensieri contrastanti resi più difficoltosi e dolorosi perche avete figli ma nel darti questa risposta devi pensare a te ed a quello che è giusto per te ma soprattutto alla tua dignità. Magari l'amore ti porterà a dire che la rivuoi ed allora sarà tutto risolto ma è molto più probabile che dirai di non rivolerla e più passerà il tempo più sarà probabile. La delusione e la rabbia che hai dentro devono ancora uscire. Purtroppo ci sono certi errori che non si possono commettere da sposati se si vuole dare speranza ad un rapporto: tua moglie ha commesso il più classico di questi errori. Potrai decidere di andare avanti per ragioni pratiche ma l'incantesimo è rotto. 

Chiudo dicendoti che, al contrario di come hanno detto in molti, l'unico atto degno fatto da tua moglie è stato confessare il tradimento: certo non sarà stato furbo nè utile ma io credo che ognuno di noi abbia il diritto di conoscere la verità anche quando questa è dolorosa e stanne certo, la verità confessata in questi casi è quasi sempre parziale (di certo l'ha mitigata omettando tanto altro). Anch'io ci sono passato, e solo dopo oltre un anno ho realizzato bene il tutto al punto tale da aver completamente dimenticato la donna che era mia moglie: accade che subentra un distacco incolmabile e ti rendi conto che il rapporto è chiuso, finito, defunto con buona pace di tutto, della coscienza in primis.

Ti ho voluto scrivere perchè so come ti senti e perchè ci sono passato: posso solo consigliarti di essere estremamente duro con lei, di non lasciare spazio a concessioni e di tirare fuori il carattere. Ti servirà indipendentemente da come andranno le cose.

In bocca al lupo.

Ciao.


----------



## Amarax (5 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per chiudere il quadro aggiungo che questo lui è un collega di ufficio di mia moglie sicché passano tutte le ore insieme. Come posso sperare che lei lo dimentichi se, a conti fatti, non solo contimua a vederlo, ma passa più ore con lui che con me? E poi mi chiedo: mia moglie mi ha confessato il tradimento perchè vuole ripartire con me sulla base di un rinnovato patto do onestà (ma capirete che la mia fiducia è crollata da 100 a 0) o, come quell'altra disgraziata che era la moglie di Becco, voleva solo scaricarsi la coscienza? E ancora: dopo una simile esperienza di amore verso un altro e di inganno e tradimento verso di me, lei può tornare ad amarmi veramente? Ieri sera abbiamo fatto l'amore. L'ho voluto io, lei ci è stata. Come tutti sanno, l'immediato post è quello in cui al partner diresti tutto, la comunanza è massima, almeno quando si è innamorati. Ma, al mio "Ti amo" non è seguita nerssuna parola da parte sua. Non sono più riuscito a dormire e mi sono attaccato al computer. La mia vita da 2 settimane è ormai solo questo, un eterno navigare in un mare tempestoso di dolore, dove non scorgo alcun approdo. E mentre scrivo, lei sta raggiungendo quel maledetto ufficio ...


:no:che casino principe!
lo so cosa significa. Lo so troppo bene. Chiedo scusa ai veterani che stra-conoscono la mia storia ma glielo devo dire ...
E' la cosa più dilaniante sapere che si vedono sul posto di lavoro e non potere fare niente. Il mio si incontrava per turno in comune o sullo smonto. Ed io mi laceravo a pensarli chiusi nella stanza dei medici a baciarsi o chissà che...
Continuo a leggere:no:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Luigi, dipende da te ora, se vuoi ricostruire con lei o se la delusione è più  che totale, e allora aria alla principessina a smerdarsi un poco le scarpette.
Sai cosa ha avuto tua moglie? Una vita troppo comoda, sappi solo questo, se vorrrai ricostruire lei non potrà avere quella stessa vita, il tradimento ne è stato la logica conseguenza. Io dico che chi ha tradito aveva troppo tempo libero in famiglia da dedicare ad altro, se avesse avuto un marito meno comprensivo ed avesse dovuto fare come molte altre donne, adesso sarebbe più triste, non penserebbe a tradirti perchè non ne avrebbe avuto neppure il tempo per pensarci e tu staresti meglio.
Il bene non sempre ripaga!


----------



## Amarax (5 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Una donna che confessa al proprio uomo di aver fatto l'amore con un altro, o è cretina, o è crudele.*
> Non conosco uomo che da questo punto di vista non sia possessivo.
> 
> Pochi uomini tollerano una cosa del genere.


...ed anche l'uomo che lo fa. Rendere la vita un inferno ad un partner innamorato è da deficienti.:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Confessare è il primo passo del traditore per smerdarsi la coscienza...è il primo passo reale per distruggere la coppia.
Una persona vuole lasciare l'altra e l'ha tradita? perfetto, gli dice del tradimento ed aspetta che succede, senza che il traditore faccia qualcosa sarà libero in pochissimo tempo ed assurdo ne uscirà fuori perfettamente, facendo apparire il traditore uno schifo di persona mezza partita, perchè? Perchè il tradito non ne parla con gli altri delle corna subite, gli altri vedranno solo il suo comportamento anomalo, ma nulla sapranno, troppa umiliazione.
Assurdo le corna umiliano non chi le fa, ma chi le subisce.


----------



## Amarax (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Confessare è il primo passo del traditore per smerdarsi la coscienza...è il primo passo reale per distruggere la coppia.
> Una persona vuole lasciare l'altra e l'ha tradita? perfetto, gli dice del tradimento ed aspetta che succede, senza che il traditore faccia qualcosa sarà libero in pochissimo tempo ed assurdo ne uscirà fuori perfettamente, facendo apparire il traditore uno schifo di persona mezza partita, perchè? Perchè il tradito non ne parla con gli altri delle corna subite, gli altri vedranno solo il suo comportamento anomalo, ma nulla sapranno, troppa umiliazione.
> Assurdo *le corna umiliano non chi le fa, ma chi le subisce*.


Già detto e stradetto lo ripeto a beneficio del principe:
-la peggiore offesa si possa fare ad un essere umano non è "cornuto" ma     " traditore";
-ci si sente umiliati a causa di un senso di inferiorità che prende il tradito a considerarsi non "abbastanza " belli, bravi a letto, affascinanti,attraenti, visto che si cerca altrove...
Ma non c'entra un chez...il problema è che sono loro insoddisfatti anche se al fianco hanno Sabrina Ferilli o...Brad Pitt o chi volete voi....:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Confessare è il primo passo del traditore per smerdarsi la coscienza...è il primo passo reale per distruggere la coppia.
> Una persona vuole lasciare l'altra e l'ha tradita? perfetto, gli dice del tradimento ed aspetta che succede, senza che il traditore faccia qualcosa sarà libero in pochissimo tempo ed assurdo ne uscirà fuori perfettamente, facendo apparire il traditore uno schifo di persona mezza partita, perchè? Perchè il tradito non ne parla con gli altri delle corna subite, gli altri vedranno solo il suo comportamento anomalo, ma nulla sapranno, troppa umiliazione.
> Assurdo le corna umiliano non chi le fa, ma chi le subisce.





amarax ha detto:


> Già detto e stradetto lo ripeto a beneficio del principe:
> -la peggiore offesa si possa fare ad un essere umano non è "cornuto" ma " traditore";
> -ci si sente umiliati a causa di un senso di inferiorità che prende il tradito a considerarsi non "abbastanza " belli, bravi a letto, affascinanti,attraenti, visto che si cerca altrove...
> Ma non c'entra un chez...il problema è che sono loro insoddisfatti anche se al fianco hanno Sabrina Ferilli o...Brad Pitt o chi volete voi....:unhappy:


 Quoto Ama.
Se un tradito si sente umiliato da una persona priva di sincerità e coraggio... si domandi quali sono i suoi problemi e cerchi di trovare in sè le ragioni per cui avrebbe dovuto essere rispettato (l'amore è un surplus e non deve mai essere dovuto) e riconosca che semplicemente il traditore non è stato in grado di rispettare un patto di lealtà.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa, che il traditore non sia capace di rispettare un banale patto di lealtà (banale lo dico perchè è semplice da mantenere) siamo daccordo, ma il problema che mi chiedo è dopo...dopo che il tradito scopre il tutto ed inevitabilmente perderà la stima di se stesso, si sentirà umilato, una merda, magari il lavoro ne risentirà un pochetto ed ancora si sentirà peggio, chi ripaga il tradito per questo? Un traditore che confessa deve a mio avvisto prendersi il peso di sistemare l'animo di quella persona che non è diversa in forza, ma che per la debolezza dell'altro è  costretta ad uno sforzo che a volte è sovraumano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, che il traditore non sia capace di rispettare un banale patto di lealtà (banale lo dico perchè è semplice da mantenere) siamo daccordo, ma il problema che mi chiedo è dopo...dopo che il tradito scopre il tutto ed inevitabilmente perderà la stima di se stesso, si sentirà umilato, una merda, magari il lavoro ne risentirà un pochetto ed ancora si sentirà peggio, chi ripaga il tradito per questo? Un traditore che confessa deve a mio avvisto prendersi il peso di sistemare l'animo di quella persona che non è diversa in forza, ma che per la debolezza dell'altro è costretta ad uno sforzo che a volte è sovraumano.


Nessuno deve aspettarsi che altri si facciano carico di lui/lei, dei suoi dolori, delle sue insicurezze. Anche da bambini mamma e papà non possono farlo e bisogna imparare a gestirsi da sè. Figurati se ci si può aspettare che chi ha tradito, ed è nella confusione più totale e non sa gestire se stesso, possa farsi carico di qualcun altro!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa, la confusione non è una scusa per fare del male, se una persona è confusa parla, se non parla non è confusa. Gran parte dei tradimenti nascono non per confusione, ma questa diviene la scusa per chi ha tradito, per il suo non pensare alle conseguenze lasciandosi andare. Chi tradisce può essere confuso ma non deve fare del male a nessuno, quando tale confusione diventa dolore altrui allora si passa dall'errore al crimine.


----------



## Magenta (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, la confusione non è una scusa per fare del male, se una persona è confusa parla, se non parla non è confusa. Gran parte dei tradimenti nascono non per confusione, ma questa diviene la scusa per chi ha tradito, per il suo non pensare alle conseguenze lasciandosi andare. Chi tradisce può essere confuso ma non deve fare del male a nessuno, quando tale confusione diventa dolore altrui allora si passa dall'errore al crimine.


 
Dani ma quanto sei incazzato?
dai fammi un sorriso  e torniamo a noi...

Io non ho mai tradito quindi non ho idea di cosa scatti nella testa di una persona quando decide di tradire. Perchè di decisione si tratta,non di incidente!
Posso supporre che ci sia confusione nel traditore, che magari è il traditore a non sentirsi più considerato abbastanza, a sentirsi messo da parte, e va a cercare ciò che gli serve da un'altra persona.
Tutti sappiamo che non ci sarebbero più questi problemi se usassimo la parola, se ci mettessimo a tavolino a parlarne, se ci chiedessimo cosa non va nella nostra relazione.
Ma se fosse così questo forum non avrebbe ragione d'esistere.
Anche io sono stata confusa,riguardo a mie relazioni,quelle passate e quella attuale,ma a parte qualche sguardo o qualche "sogno ad occhi aperti" non ho fatto altro... 
Ora penso di aver fatto un passetto avanti,mi sento stranamente tranquilla e non fantastico più,non so se sia una fase, forse solo ora posso dire di aver perdonato. Non ho più immagini in testa, non mi sento i pizzicotti al culo ogni volta che lui riceve sms o chiamate...
Il perdono è arrivato quasi senza che io me ne accorgessi e anche lui è più sereno,mi rendo conto.
Ogni persona è a sè, e ora come ora mi accorgo che se non gli avessi dato una seconda possibilità oggi non sarei stata con lui a piantare i tulipani in giardino...
A volte VALE LA PENA PERDONARE. Ma è soggettivo!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, la confusione non è una scusa per fare del male, *se una persona è confusa parla, se non parla non è confusa. Gran parte dei tradimenti nascono non per confusione, ma questa diviene la scusa per chi ha tradito*, per il suo non pensare alle conseguenze lasciandosi andare. Chi tradisce può essere confuso ma non deve fare del male a nessuno, quando tale confusione diventa dolore altrui allora si passa dall'errore al crimine.


Primo: visto che non hai mai tradito, dici, che ne sai se il/la traditore/trice è confuso/a o meno?

Secondo: il peso del tradimento dipende dalla forza o meno del tradito...che si svela quasi sempre solo dopo il tradimento; prima ci vorrebbe la sfera di cristallo (e please non attaccare con la lagna che tu avevi avvisato etc etc...)

Terzo: il tradimento è un crimine (legalmente parlando) solo per te: fattene una ragione, non è così!

Quarto: spesso il tradimento e la relativa confessione può esser vista come una liberazione per il/la tradito/a che si toglie dai piedi una persona da poco:  che facciamo gli diamo un premio in quel caso? :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Primo: Lo so visto che ho vissuto due tradimenti sulle mie spalle ed ho visto due atteggiamenti totalmente diversi, due modalità totalmente diverse, una con partecipazione sentimentale, l'altra fatta per solo sesso, la prima senza confusione alcuna dopo, l'altra senza confusione alcuna prima e con troppa dopo (l'essere stata scoperta). Quindi la confusione non centra un cavolo tendenzialmente.
Secondoensa un poco, io potevo essere toccato da quasi tutto senza scompormi, ma ho un problema che mi porto dietro che non è da tanti e non sapevo come avrei reagito, ma ero certo non bene, ecco perchè delle mie avvertenze. Speravo forse che sapendo che mi avrebbe fatto non poco male, anche se lo avesse fatto avrebbe avuto l'umanità di evitarmi il dolore.
Terzo: Crimine non è solo quello che la legge non consente di fare, attenzione! Quando rubi sei un criminale a prescindere di cosa rubi, se rubi un oggetto tangibile lo sei per lo stato, se rubi la qualcosa di impalpabile come la stima di se stessi, la propria dignità ad una persona sei un criminale rispetto a Dio, ben diverso, ma come dico sempre, ci si troverà sempre li davanti prima o poi, io ho la coscienza perfettamente pulita, tu?
Quartoenso che la confessione vista come liberazione per il tradito di una personaccia è una cosa non da poco, peccato che il tradimento viene confessato molto ma davvero molto spesso troppo tardi.


----------



## Luigi III (6 Aprile 2010)

Più leggo i contributi di tutti, più mi accorgo che sto percorrendo una strada già tracciata da altri. Astonished dice che la verità confessata è mitigata. In effetti è proprio così: 1) prima la relazione di mia moglie era durata 2 mesi, ora siamo a 4; 2) prima si erano lasciati di comune accordo perché entrambi hanno famiglia e si erano resi conto di aver sbagliato, ora è stato lui a scaricarla una volta che sua moglie l'ha beccato [e qui mi viene da pensare: ma allora, se non fosse intervenuta la moglie di lui, la relazione sarebbe proseguita con tutti i bei contorni di bugie e inganni; e poi: mia moglie mi viene da pensare che sia tornata da me perché l'altro l'ha scaricata e lei si sentiva, da infatuata, terribilmente male; lei nega che sia così, ma io trovo veramente ironico il fatto che lei mi cercasse e mi valorizzasse, come ha sempre fatto nei suoi momenti di crisi, dopo essere stata lasciata e prima di confessare il tradimento per dimenticare l'altro: il tradito, non ancora consapevole di questa sua condizione, che consola il traditore]; 3) prima non gliene fregava più niente di questo, ora ammette che gli vuole bene o formule consimili per dire che è ancora attratta da costui. Attendo di conoscere altri particolari. Io non sono uno possessivo. In questi mesi, diverse volte è andata via coi colleghi per più giorni per lavoro. Io, con sforzi non da poco, mi organizzavo e, se non trovavo nessuno che guardasse le bimbe, stavo persino in ferie per consentirle queste trasferte, sapendo quanto ami il suo lavoro e cercando così di farla stare bene. La mia fiducia era massima. Ora è venuto fuori che di giorno lavorava, mentre la notte la passava negli hotel con l'amante, dopo avermi telefonato per dirmi che la giornata era stata stancante e non vedeva l'ora di andare a dormire. E così quando dovevo correre a prendere la bimba piccola perché lei si fermava fino alle 19 in ufficio a sbrigare il lavoro; potessero parlare i muri di quel maledetto ufficio. Eppure non è una donna facile, non è una stronza, sicché penso si sia proprio innamorata di lui per farmi queste cose. Tante volte è spuntato, fra i vari contributi, un aggettivo qualificativo che mi sento cucito addosso: umiliato, è proprio così che mi sento. Come scrive Amarax, io dovrei andare a testa alta per la mia serietà e per l'amore che sento per il coniuge, e invece mi sento inferiore all'altro, mi chiedo cosa diavolo abbia di più quel tipo rispetto a me e il ritorno a me di mia moglie mi sa tanto di ripiego, spinta dall'improvviso senso di solitudine nel quale si è trovata. Sono d'accordo sempre con Astonished: l'unico atto degno di mia moglie è stata la confessione. Ma, come sopra ho scritto, se l'altro non l'avesse scaricata e fatta soffrire, sarebbe arrivata questa confessione e avrebbe troncato lei la relazione? Anche chi mi ha profetizzato un andamento barcollante ha azzeccato. Del resto la vicenda mi ha travolto, facendomi perdere del tutto il mio equilibrio. Ora un momento penso che lei mi voglia di nuovo bene e si sia resa conto che è come caduta vittima di in incantesimo poi rivelatosi un maleficio, un momento penso che devo troncare perché non sopporto che lei stia ancora male per l'altro, che oltre tutto continua a vedere perché non può perdere il lavoro, e non mi dia quelle attenzioni da fidanzato che adesso reclamo perché sono terribilmente insicuro e ho continuo bisogno di atti d'affetto che mi facciano di nuovo sentire importante e unico. Ieri è stata una bruttissima giornata, perché la sentivo distantissima, e a sera stavo solo più pensando a chiamare l'avvocato il giorno dopo per iniziare la procedura di separazione. Allora lei l'ha capito e mi ha cercato a letto e il sesso, si sa, fa miracoli, soprattutto su di me che sono ancora innamorato perso di lei; quindi nuovo rimando, nuovo tentativo di digerire l'indigeribile. Chiedo scusa a tutti per queste mie penose riflessioni, ma so che molti di voi capiscono il dolore lancinante e il senso di umiliazione che mi affliggono.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Più leggo i contributi di tutti, più mi accorgo che sto percorrendo una strada già tracciata da altri. Astonished dice che la verità confessata è mitigata. In effetti è proprio così: 1) prima la relazione di mia moglie era durata 2 mesi, ora siamo a 4; 2) prima si erano lasciati di comune accordo perché entrambi hanno famiglia e si erano resi conto di aver sbagliato, ora è stato lui a scaricarla una volta che sua moglie l'ha beccato [e qui mi viene da pensare: ma allora, se non fosse intervenuta la moglie di lui, la relazione sarebbe proseguita con tutti i bei contorni di bugie e inganni; e poi: mia moglie mi viene da pensare che sia tornata da me perché l'altro l'ha scaricata e lei si sentiva, da infatuata, terribilmente male; lei nega che sia così, ma io trovo veramente ironico il fatto che lei mi cercasse e mi valorizzasse, come ha sempre fatto nei suoi momenti di crisi, dopo essere stata lasciata e prima di confessare il tradimento per dimenticare l'altro: il tradito, non ancora consapevole di questa sua condizione, che consola il traditore]; 3) prima non gliene fregava più niente di questo, ora ammette che gli vuole bene o formule consimili per dire che è ancora attratta da costui. Attendo di conoscere altri particolari. Io non sono uno possessivo. In questi mesi, diverse volte è andata via coi colleghi per più giorni per lavoro. Io, con sforzi non da poco, mi organizzavo e, se non trovavo nessuno che guardasse le bimbe, stavo persino in ferie per consentirle queste trasferte, sapendo quanto ami il suo lavoro e cercando così di farla stare bene. La mia fiducia era massima. Ora è venuto fuori che di giorno lavorava, mentre la notte la passava negli hotel con l'amante, dopo avermi telefonato per dirmi che la giornata era stata stancante e non vedeva l'ora di andare a dormire. E così quando dovevo correre a prendere la bimba piccola perché lei si fermava fino alle 19 in ufficio a sbrigare il lavoro; potessero parlare i muri di quel maledetto ufficio. Eppure non è una donna facile, non è una stronza, sicché penso si sia proprio innamorata di lui per farmi queste cose. Tante volte è spuntato, fra i vari contributi, un aggettivo qualificativo che mi sento cucito addosso: umiliato, è proprio così che mi sento. Come scrive Amarax, io dovrei andare a testa alta per la mia serietà e per l'amore che sento per il coniuge, e invece mi sento inferiore all'altro, mi chiedo cosa diavolo abbia di più quel tipo rispetto a me e il ritorno a me di mia moglie mi sa tanto di ripiego, spinta dall'improvviso senso di solitudine nel quale si è trovata. Sono d'accordo sempre con Astonished: l'unico atto degno di mia moglie è stata la confessione. Ma, come sopra ho scritto, se l'altro non l'avesse scaricata e fatta soffrire, sarebbe arrivata questa confessione e avrebbe troncato lei la relazione? Anche chi mi ha profetizzato un andamento barcollante ha azzeccato. Del resto la vicenda mi ha travolto, facendomi perdere del tutto il mio equilibrio. Ora un momento penso che lei mi voglia di nuovo bene e si sia resa conto che è come caduta vittima di in incantesimo poi rivelatosi un maleficio, un momento penso che devo troncare perché non sopporto che lei stia ancora male per l'altro, che oltre tutto continua a vedere perché non può perdere il lavoro, e non mi dia quelle attenzioni da fidanzato che adesso reclamo perché sono terribilmente insicuro e ho continuo bisogno di atti d'affetto che mi facciano di nuovo sentire importante e unico. Ieri è stata una bruttissima giornata, perché la sentivo distantissima, e a sera stavo solo più pensando a chiamare l'avvocato il giorno dopo per iniziare la procedura di separazione. Allora lei l'ha capito e mi ha cercato a letto e il sesso, si sa, fa miracoli, soprattutto su di me che sono ancora innamorato perso di lei; quindi nuovo rimando, nuovo tentativo di digerire l'indigeribile. Chiedo scusa a tutti per queste mie penose riflessioni, ma so che molti di voi capiscono il dolore lancinante e il senso di umiliazione che mi affliggono.



Tuttoggi a leggere storie come la tua sto male. Tuttoggi stento a credere che ci si possa ferire così profondamente tra persone che dovrebbero comunque avere rispetto reciproco. Tuttoggi mi vergogno di quello che ho fatto e del dolore che ha voluto darmi così ingenuamente mia moglie. Ma nella vita, ormai l'ho capito, esistono anche queste cose. Certo, la fortuna sarebbe trovare una persona che non te le faccia conoscere. Ma ne esiste davvero qualcuna?

Caro Luigi, non vergognarti, io ho stressato i membri del forum per mesi con i miei piagnistei. Tranquillo, io so quanto fa male il morso del tradimento. Sfogati, siamo qui per questo.

In bocca al lupo, cerca di ricostruire la tua vita al più presto!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> A volte VALE LA PENA PERDONARE. Ma è soggettivo!



Troppe variabili di mezzo... impossibile dare la risposta corretta in queste circostanze!


P.S.
Magi, ti ho scritto in privato... mi rispondi?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Silvi, io scrivo da fresco tradito, mentre quello che scrivi tu calza perfettamente per quelle che devono esser state le prime fasi del rapporto extraconiugale di mia moglie. Poi lei è andata decisamente oltre, fregandomi, ingannandomi, raccontandomi frottole assurde per mesi. *Hai pensato a tuo marito?* Lui ti ama ancora? Lo sai che una cosa del genere potrebbe distruggergli la vita, come è successo a me che amavo mia moglie e ora sono afflitto da una tristezza e un senso di umiliazione sconfinati? Io non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, ma, prima di incanalarsi in certe avventure, bisogna pensare a tutte le conseguenze. L'amante di mia moglie, appena beccato dalla sua di moglie, si è subito tirato indietro e ha scaricato la mia, dopo aver carpito la sua fiducia ed essersi divertito per bene sul suo corpo. Medita, Silvi, medita.


ho riportato qui questo post da un altro 3d perchè la mia risposta è per luigi

qui indirizzi ad un'utente che si sta facendo (secondo me, palesemente) intortare dal coniglio mannaro un analogo invito
in un'altro 3d incitavi un traditore a pensare a sua moglie

quando entrano in quel loop, si direbbe che questi soggetti entrino in una fase di negazione

a suo tempo, mio marito mi disse che mi aveva "come cancellata"

a distanza di tempo, io direi "rimossa"

il partner costituisce un ostacolo

si frappone al conseguimento del "vero amore"
o si quello che in quel momento sembra tale (ma raramente lo è) 

prendi atto di questo

ma, se dentro di te pensi che possa esserci ancora spazio per ricostruire, non lasciarti fermare

se tua moglie è ancora, veramente, l'amore della tua vita 
e se, 
con tutti i dubbi che ben conosco e conosciamo in tanti,
ipotizzi che ci sia spazio per ricostruire
e pensi si possa esser trattato di una crisi, un obnubilamento, uno scivolone (e di poterlo tu superare)

se.., se...
(soprattutto se vuoi)

prova a concederti il lusso di non far prevalere l'amor proprio, l'orgoglio ferito, la dignità offesa


----------



## Illuso (6 Aprile 2010)

Ciao, ho scritto e cancellato tutto un bel po’ di volte, consigli e pareri, ma se stai vivendo di merda come ho vissuto io quei momenti, ho un solo suggerimento da darti, prenditi tempo, tutto quello che vuoi, che ti serve, non parlare se non lo stretto necessario, aspetta che sia lei a farlo. 
Questo dolore che senti dentro, piano e lentamente diminuirà (purtroppo non passerà mai del tutto per il resto della vita) e solo allora potrai fare delle scelte e prendere decisioni, che saranno determinanti per te e la tua famiglia. 
Forza & Coraggio.
Per quel che può servire un’abbraccio virtuale, vorrei lo sentissi forte.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scritto e cancellato tutto un bel po’ di volte, consigli e pareri, ma se stai vivendo di merda come ho vissuto io quei momenti, ho un solo suggerimento da darti, prenditi tempo, tutto quello che vuoi, che ti serve, non parlare se non lo stretto necessario, aspetta che sia lei a farlo.
> Questo dolore che senti dentro, piano e lentamente diminuirà (purtroppo non passerà mai del tutto per il resto della vita) e solo allora potrai fare delle scelte e prendere decisioni, che saranno determinanti per te e la tua famiglia.
> Forza & Coraggio.
> Per quel che può servire un’abbraccio virtuale, vorrei lo sentissi forte.


straquoto con sangue e lagrime


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Primo: visto che non hai mai tradito, dici, che ne sai se il/la traditore/trice è confuso/a o meno?


 Certo è..che se un "traditore" è confuso...ne fa di strada con l'amante! Non oso immaginare se non fosse confuso...
Oppure in effetti hai ragione, se nn fosse confuso lascerebbe il partner ufficiale...boh, con confusa anche io.. 


Non me ne volere Fedifrago, è che i tuoi botta e risposta con Daniele mi fanno morire.:rotfl:


----------



## Luigi III (6 Aprile 2010)

Più leggo i contributi di tutti, più mi accorgo che sto percorrendo una strada già tracciata da altri. Astonished dice che la verità confessata è mitigata. In effetti è proprio così: 1) prima la relazione di mia moglie era durata 2 mesi, ora siamo a 4; 2) prima si erano lasciati di comune accordo perché entrambi hanno famiglia e si erano resi conto di aver sbagliato, ora è stato lui a scaricarla una volta che sua moglie l'ha beccato [e qui mi viene da pensare: ma allora, se non fosse intervenuta la moglie di lui, la relazione sarebbe proseguita con tutti i bei contorni di bugie e inganni; e poi: mia moglie mi viene da pensare che sia tornata da me perché l'altro l'ha scaricata e lei si sentiva, da infatuata, terribilmente male; lei nega che sia così, ma io trovo veramente ironico il fatto che lei mi cercasse e mi valorizzasse, come ha sempre fatto nei suoi momenti di crisi, dopo essere stata lasciata e prima di confessare il tradimento per dimenticare l'altro: il tradito, non ancora consapevole di questa sua condizione, che consola il traditore]; 3) prima non gliene fregava più niente di questo, ora ammette che gli vuole bene o formule consimili per dire che è ancora attratta da costui. Attendo di conoscere altri particolari. Io non sono uno possessivo. In questi mesi, diverse volte è andata via coi colleghi per più giorni per lavoro. Io, con sforzi non da poco, mi organizzavo e, se non trovavo nessuno che guardasse le bimbe, stavo persino in ferie per consentirle queste trasferte, sapendo quanto ami il suo lavoro e cercando così di farla stare bene. La mia fiducia era massima. Ora è venuto fuori che di giorno lavorava, mentre la notte la passava negli hotel con l'amante, dopo avermi telefonato per dirmi che la giornata era stata stancante e non vedeva l'ora di andare a dormire. E così quando dovevo correre a prendere la bimba piccola perché lei si fermava fino alle 19 in ufficio a sbrigare il lavoro; potessero parlare i muri di quel maledetto ufficio. Eppure non è una donna facile, non è una stronza, sicché penso si sia proprio innamorata di lui per farmi queste cose. Tante volte è spuntato, fra i vari contributi, un aggettivo qualificativo che mi sento cucito addosso: umiliato, è proprio così che mi sento. Come scrive Amarax, io dovrei andare a testa alta per la mia serietà e per l'amore che sento per il coniuge, e invece mi sento inferiore all'altro, mi chiedo cosa diavolo abbia di più quel tipo rispetto a me e il ritorno a me di mia moglie mi sa tanto di ripiego, spinta dall'improvviso senso di solitudine nel quale si è trovata. Sono d'accordo sempre con Astonished: l'unico atto degno di mia moglie è stata la confessione. Ma, come sopra ho scritto, se l'altro non l'avesse scaricata e fatta soffrire, sarebbe arrivata questa confessione e avrebbe troncato lei la relazione? Anche chi mi ha profetizzato un andamento barcollante ha azzeccato. Del resto la vicenda mi ha travolto, facendomi perdere del tutto il mio equilibrio. Ora un momento penso che lei mi voglia di nuovo bene e si sia resa conto che è come caduta vittima di in incantesimo poi rivelatosi un maleficio, un momento penso che devo troncare perché non sopporto che lei stia ancora male per l'altro, che oltre tutto continua a vedere perché non può perdere il lavoro, e non mi dia quelle attenzioni da fidanzato che adesso reclamo perché sono terribilmente insicuro e ho continuo bisogno di atti d'affetto che mi facciano di nuovo sentire importante e unico. Ieri è stata una bruttissima giornata, perché la sentivo distantissima, e a sera stavo solo più pensando a chiamare l'avvocato il giorno dopo per iniziare la procedura di separazione. Allora lei l'ha capito e mi ha cercato a letto e il sesso, si sa, fa miracoli, soprattutto su di me che sono ancora innamorato perso di lei; quindi nuovo rimando, nuovo tentativo di digerire l'indigeribile. Chiedo scusa a tutti per queste mie penose riflessioni, ma so che molti di voi capiscono il dolore lancinante e il senso di umiliazione che mi affliggono.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

luigi, hai doppiato un post già inviato


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Luigi, prima di tutto adesso devi dare le responsabilità di madre a tua moglie. Deve andare via per lavoro e tu devi prenderti le ferie per stare dietro ai bambini??? Ma quando mai! Se non è necessario per lavoro lei deve rimanere, visto che lei stessa è andata via solo per scopeggiare.
Tu sei stato troppo sottomesso a lei ed ai suoi bisogni, non è stata mai realmente bastonata (metaforicamente) e secondo me lei ha bisogno di questo, ha voglia di sentire che sei altamente arrabbiato con lei nonostante tu la ami ancora.
Ti fai attirare dal sesso quando stai male, evita, mandala a cagare, che le cose non si comprano così. Tu vuoi stare bene, e non del sesso perchè sei ancora innamorato.
fatti valere un poco nella tua coppia, di certo l'amante lo avrà fatto ed ecco perchè è riuscito in tutto.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luigi, prima di tutto adesso *devi dare le responsabilità di madre a tua moglie*. Deve andare via per lavoro e tu devi prenderti le ferie per stare dietro ai bambini??? Ma quando mai! Se non è necessario per lavoro lei deve rimanere, visto che lei stessa è andata via solo per scopeggiare.
> *Tu sei stato troppo sottomesso a lei ed ai suoi bisogni*, non è stata mai realmente bastonata (metaforicamente) e secondo me lei ha bisogno di questo, ha voglia di sentire che sei altamente arrabbiato con lei nonostante tu la ami ancora.
> *Ti fai attirare dal sesso quando stai male, evita, mandala a cagare*, che le cose non si comprano così. Tu vuoi stare bene, e non del sesso perchè sei ancora innamorato.
> *fatti valere un poco nella tua coppia*, di certo l'amante lo avrà fatto ed ecco perchè è riuscito in tutto.


mah ...

sono molto perplessa

queste ricettine mi lasciano perplessissima

come si fa a dire che luigi non si facesse valere, che lei non avesse responsabilità di madre o che non debba far l'amore se a entrambi va?


 luigi non ha ancora deciso cosa vuol fare

la botta è troppo fresca 


qualunque cosa si senta di fare in questo momento è quella giusta, per lenire il dolore, per riuscire a respirare ...
per prendere il tempo che gli occorre


----------



## ellina69 (6 Aprile 2010)

sì, luigi, ti capiamo. si soffre veramente tanto. "umiliato" è veramente un aggettivo calzante, ci si sente così. scusa se torno sull'argomento, magari hai risposto in altro post che non ho avuto tempo di leggere: perchè non lascia qual posto di lavoro? come può pensare che tu stia tranquillo a saperli lì insieme con lei che - oltretutto - si dichiara ancora infatuata?


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Non sono ricettine, ma lui stesso disse che disse i problemi di lei come madre che aggiunta alla sua troppa presenza mi hanno fatto intuire che lui ha deresponsabilizzato la moglie che ha avuto anche troppo tempo per annoiarsi.
lei innamorata dell'altro? Ma quando mai, l'altro era un utile diversivo di facciata, il problema permane e non è solo nella moglie. 
Lui si sente umilato? ok, e lo capisco benissimo io che odio la mia ex, che non c'è girorno in cui non chieeda a Dio il perchè ha creato un essere così misero, ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo perchè lui accetta le briciole di chi dice di voler ancora bene ad uno stronzo, ad una donna che non capisce che deve lasciare il tanto amato posto di lavoro, perchè quello non farà altro che far male a suo marito alla lunga.
L'amante nel posto di lavoro è quanto di più banale, scontato, stupido che si possa fare, perchè il dopo diventa terribile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Spesso si è riso qui sulle frasi fatte che si dicono gli amanti come "con te ho provato cose che non credevo più di poter provare".
Però questa probabilmente è vera. Non sempre (quasi mai?) dipende dall'amante, più spesso dalla situazione, da una concomitanza di circostanze, ma probabilmente è vera.
Se si capisce questo, si può forse capire che è una situazione emotiva para-adolescenziale e il coniuge non può essere visto che come ostacolo a una realizzazione di sè quale un genitore retrogrado e severo (sapete come gli adolescenti si sentono irrimediabilmente diversi e incomprensibili dalla generazione dei genitori?).
Essere "rimossi" o ignorati è il meno che possa capitare, il più delle volte il tradito è vissuto proprio come irritante, come una palla al piede, come qualcuno che avanza pretese senza diritti ...perché l'unico diritto che il traditore, in quella fase, riconosce è il proprio di "vivere la propria vita", altra rispetto a quella fin lì vissuta.
Ma tutti crescono anche gli amanti-adolescenti...talvolta.


----------



## Luigi III (6 Aprile 2010)

Non può lasciare quel posto perchè se no di che vivremmo? Sai bene che oggi con uno stipendio normale si fa la fame. Comunque pare che lei abbia aperto gli occhi in quanto lui deve averla maltrattata per bene all'atto di lasciarla dopo l'ultimatum di sua moglie e dopo aver usato il suo corpo per farci i suoi porci comodi per 4 mesi. A questo individuo, che ha sfuttato le debolezze di mia moglie per insinuarsi nella nostra vita intima, ho fatto una telefonata e scritto una lettera, entrambe in preda a una furia del tutto inusuale per me. Confesso che a questo rovinafamiglie vigliacco spaccherei volentieri la faccia, io che non farei mai del male a una mosca. La descrizione di Amoremio penso sia perfettamente calzante: mia moglie è rimasta infatuata da questo qui e io sono divenuto solo più un ostacolo. Si è innamorata di uno che parlava la sua lingua (purtoppo io vengo da una facoltà umanistica, lei da una scientifica; io faccio un certo lavoro, lei completamente un altro; l'unico punto di contatto sarebbero le figlie, ma esse sono centrali solo per me; tuttavia, vivaddio, per stare bene insieme mica bisigna aver fatto per forza le stesse scuole e svolgere lo stesso lavoro, no?), ma, dopo aver volato con lui, proprio lui l'ha fatta miseramente schiantare al suolo e vorrei che questo fosse di ammonizione per chi, leggendo queste righe, ha un amante e pensa che questi sia un angelo, mentre il coniuge solo più una merda ingombrante.
Sì, è vero, non sono in grado di prendere decisioni ora, tanto sono altalenanti i miei pensieri. Farò come mi ha suggerito Illuso, ossia lascerò trscorrere del tempo per capire se con lei riesco ancora a stare e soprattutto a stare bene.
Caro Daniele, sappi che io, dovessi scegliere se infilarmi nel letto di Monica Bellucci o in quello di mia moglie sceglierei quest'ultimo. Lei è bellissima per me, farci l'amore è la cosa più bella in assoluto. Se tolgo anche quello, si spezza l'ultimo filo fra noi, visto che per fortuna riesco a ancora a farla stare molto bene a letto, nonostante quell'assurdo senso di competizione che ho descritto nel mio messaggio di apertura. Lei dice che in famiglia la vera donna sono io e non solo perchè mi prendo cura della casa e delle bambine in prevalenza. Se è andata via era per esigenze di lavoro reali. Io credo nella parità fra sessi e, se lei è più attratta dal lavoro che dallo stare dietro alle bimbe, non mi fa piacere, ma lo accetto. Quel che non accetto, naturalmente, è che queste trasferte erano divenute occasioni per passare la notte con quel porco bastardo. Poi. forse è vero che sono troppo tollerante: purtroppo non ho un carattere forte e non mi piace imporre le cose.
Spero nelle parole di Illuso laddove afferma che piano piano il dolore diminuirà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

*Luigi*

Già veder diminuire lo stupore è un aiuto.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Non può lasciare quel posto perchè se no di che vivremmo? Sai bene che oggi con uno stipendio normale si fa la fame. Comunque pare che lei abbia aperto gli occhi in quanto lui deve averla maltrattata per bene all'atto di lasciarla dopo l'ultimatum di sua moglie e dopo aver usato il suo corpo per farci i suoi porci comodi per 4 mesi. A questo individuo, che ha sfuttato le debolezze di mia moglie per insinuarsi nella nostra vita intima, ho fatto una telefonata e scritto una lettera, entrambe in preda a una furia del tutto inusuale per me. Confesso che a questo rovinafamiglie vigliacco spaccherei volentieri la faccia, io che non farei mai del male a una mosca. La descrizione di Amoremio penso sia perfettamente calzante: mia moglie è rimasta infatuata da questo qui e io sono divenuto solo più un ostacolo. Si è innamorata di uno che parlava la sua lingua (purtoppo io vengo da una facoltà umanistica, lei da una scientifica; io faccio un certo lavoro, lei completamente un altro; l'unico punto di contatto sarebbero le figlie, ma esse sono centrali solo per me; tuttavia, vivaddio, per stare bene insieme mica bisigna aver fatto per forza le stesse scuole e svolgere lo stesso lavoro, no?), ma, dopo aver volato con lui, proprio lui l'ha fatta miseramente schiantare al suolo e vorrei che questo fosse di ammonizione per chi, leggendo queste righe, ha un amante e pensa che questi sia un angelo, mentre il coniuge solo più una merda ingombrante.
> Sì, è vero, non sono in grado di prendere decisioni ora, tanto sono altalenanti i miei pensieri. Farò come mi ha suggerito Illuso, ossia lascerò trscorrere del tempo per capire se con lei riesco ancora a stare e soprattutto a stare bene.
> Caro Daniele, sappi che io, dovessi scegliere se infilarmi nel letto di Monica Bellucci o in quello di mia moglie sceglierei quest'ultimo. Lei è bellissima per me, farci l'amore è la cosa più bella in assoluto. Se tolgo anche quello, si spezza l'ultimo filo fra noi, visto che per fortuna riesco a ancora a farla stare molto bene a letto, nonostante quell'assurdo senso di competizione che ho descritto nel mio messaggio di apertura. Lei dice che in famiglia la vera donna sono io e non solo perchè mi prendo cura della casa e delle bambine in prevalenza. Se è andata via era per esigenze di lavoro reali. Io credo nella parità fra sessi e, se lei è più attratta dal lavoro che dallo stare dietro alle bimbe, non mi fa piacere, ma lo accetto. Quel che non accetto, naturalmente, è che queste trasferte erano divenute occasioni per passare la notte con quel porco bastardo. Poi. forse è vero che sono troppo tollerante: purtroppo non ho un carattere forte e non mi piace imporre le cose.
> Spero nelle parole di Illuso laddove afferma che *piano piano il dolore diminuirà*.


 
molto piano luigi, non aspettarti miracoli

piano pianissimo, comincerai a respirare tra fasi di acuto dolore 

ma soprattutto ascoltati
ascolta quello che vuoi

quel che vorrai ti parrà diverso a seconda dei momenti, ma tu scava più a fondo e prova a discernere il nocciolo dei tuoi motivi
e lasciati condurre 

per il resto, non credo sia fondamentale il diverso background formativo
e, se davvero il vostro unico legame fossero le figlie, non credo ci sarebbero solide basi per ricostruire

le figlie possono il catalizzatore, il cemento

ma i mattoni sono quello che volete tu e lei

per prima cosa tu
che in questo momento hai in mano il piccone


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Luigi, non per dire, ma se una donna mi dicesse che la vera donna in casa sono io...sarebbe sicuro divorzio. Tu non ti accorgi del fatto che l'altro non è un porco bastardo? Riesci a credere che possa essere lei la porca bastarda per la moglie dell'altro? Pensaci un poco, entrambi sposati e lui è il lupo che ha tentato l'agnellino.
Tu devi importi perchè essere la donna di casa per te dovrebbe essere una precisa offesa e forse per questo lei si è cercata un uomo stufa di un intrigo lesbico mentale.
Tu hai ragione, ma se non vuoi stare male affronta la tua debolezza del non saperti imporre, facedolo non faresti del male a lei e faresti del gran bene a te ed ora dille di andare alla ricerca di un altro lavoro, se non lascia l'altro almeno che ne trovi un'altro.


----------



## ellina69 (6 Aprile 2010)

ma no, dai, macchè intrigo lesbico mentale!!! avere un uomo gentile, disponibile, presente, è un bene prezioso, da portare in palmo di mano, non certo un debosciato da tradire con un "vero uomo". sono stereotipi, e se davvero sua moglie la pensasse così che si tenga pure il maiale, capirà con il tempo cosa ha perso. luigi, non sei tu ad essere sbagliato, sei un bravo marito e un bravo padre. solo ...lo dico pacatamente .... buono va bene ma pirla no. verifica tutto bene, con calma, prendendoti il tempo di cui hai bisogno, ma se hai il sentore di essere un ripiego, allora no, reagisci, per te stesso prima di tutto, sarà comunque una buona mossa, comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma no, dai, macchè intrigo lesbico mentale!!! avere un uomo gentile, disponibile, presente, è un bene prezioso, da portare in palmo di mano, non certo un debosciato da tradire con un "vero uomo". sono stereotipi, e se davvero sua moglie la pensasse così che si tenga pure il maiale, capirà con il tempo cosa ha perso. luigi, non sei tu ad essere sbagliato, sei un bravo marito e un bravo padre. solo ...lo dico pacatamente .... buono va bene ma pirla no. verifica tutto bene, con calma, prendendoti il tempo di cui hai bisogno, ma se hai il sentore di essere un ripiego, allora no, reagisci, per te stesso prima di tutto, sarà comunque una buona mossa, comunque vada a finire.


 quoto col sangue.
:up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma no, dai, macchè intrigo lesbico mentale!!! avere un uomo gentile, disponibile, presente, è un bene prezioso, da portare in palmo di mano, non certo un debosciato da tradire con un "vero uomo". sono stereotipi, e se davvero sua moglie la pensasse così che si tenga pure il maiale, capirà con il tempo cosa ha perso. luigi, non sei tu ad essere sbagliato, sei un bravo marito e un bravo padre. solo ...lo dico pacatamente .... buono va bene ma pirla no. verifica tutto bene, con calma, prendendoti il tempo di cui hai bisogno, ma se hai il sentore di essere un ripiego, allora no, reagisci, per te stesso prima di tutto, sarà comunque una buona mossa, comunque vada a finire.


quoto anch'io


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Lui è una persona buona, ma credo che la moglie lo abbia considerato un pirla.
poi vorrei capire una cosa, perchè solo l'amante è un maiale bastardo? Luigi se ti venisse il dubbio di essere un ripiego prendi il coraggio in mano e disfa questa unione, se invece vedi che lei è pentita allora puoi ricostruire!


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

*luigi*

Io vado controcorrente...
Proprio io che ho fatto di tutto di più.
Io non farei niente.
Meno di niente.
Anzi...andrei anche via di casa.
Una prova del 9.
Vedi...il dubbi che hai manifestato sul "me lo ha detto perchè lui l'ha mollata ma l'avrebbe fatto a prescindere?"o la competizione a letto, o il notare che è giù... Tutto questo già basta a delineare il tuo futoro interiore. E non mi piace principe. Nemmeno un poco. Come non mi piace la sua affermazione" sei la donna di casa".
Arrabiatissima per te ti dico:
vattene.
lasciale sola con le bambine.
la donna è lei e se ne deve fare carico.
Anche sapendo di tornare vai via luigi per piacere.
Potrai vedere lei che fa, come si organizza, se ti cerca e come lo fa....quanto ti ama davvero. Se non vai via e resti là non lo saprai mai.
Ai suoi occhi potresti apparire anche un debole che accetta tutto da lei.
Scusa ma io sono davvero dispiaciuta per te e ti vorrei consapevole dei tuoi pregi...
Cosa è successo con la telefonata a lui? e con la lettera?


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Quoto amarax, che ha detto tutto stupendamente, questa sarebbe la prova del nove per sapere tutto! In effetti come è andata la telefonata al tizio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto anch'io


 Anch'io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io vado controcorrente...
> Proprio io che ho fatto di tutto di più.
> Io non farei niente.
> Meno di niente.
> ...


 Non vedo perché il tradito debba andarsene.


Riconosco che ci sono donne che hanno un'idea di uomo come colui che prende le decisioni e che questo vogliono.
Come diceva Lupa: imponile quello che vuoi.
In un posto di lavoro in cui si viaggia è possibile chiedere trasferimento in altre sedi o reparti.
Un segno di impegno serio e di *scelta* lo deve dare.
Almeno pulire gli armadi.


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quoto amarax, che ha detto tutto stupendamente, questa sarebbe la prova del nove per sapere tutto! In effetti come è andata la telefonata al tizio?


 
Vedi Daniele,riconoscere di essere fatti nello stesso modo significa sapere cosa si prova dentro. 
Ricordi che l'ho fatto anche io? parlare all'amante dico...
So solo io la marea di dolore che mi investì. Uno tsunami che travolse solo me.
Fossi andata via allora...
Testarda più di un asino sardo sono restata e ci sono voluti 5 anni (più di 1600 giorni ) per potere dire ne sono fuori. Almeno da quel dolore lì.
A volte mi chiedo se sono normale o una ossessiva-compulsiva.
Non lo so.


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

Mmm...
non riesco a lasciare questo 3d.
Hai fatto una partaccia a lui...che senso ha? 
Erano in due a vedersi e stare insieme.
Non ha fatto tua moglie da sola.
Io all'amante volli che mi vedesse per farle vedere che esistevo. Sai? pare che_ *tua moglie-tuo marito*_ siano entità fantasma che esistono solo quando tornano a casa e li trovano. Si sdoppiano.
Condividere lo stesso lavoro è un casino nel casino.


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Ama, in un certo senso ti rispecchi? Se è così usa la tua esperienza per guidare il principe per bene che ne ha bisogno mi sa.
Io una cosa ho scoperto, il traditore e l'amante mentono sempre...quindi qualunque cosa venga detta dall'amante e dalla traditrice in questione la verità sta nel mezzo quasi di certo.
Per esperienza il traditore dice che ha ceduto, l'amante che è stato tentato e la realtà dei fatti e che entrambi escono altamente allupati.

Po ama, tuo marito-tua moglie sono davvero entità fantasma, quasi inutili, se non a stirare i vestiti usati per tradire o prendere i figli così da poter consumare con calma il tutto...inizio a pensare che cornuti=fessacchiotti...ed  io sono un bicornuto!!!


----------



## Anna A (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi Daniele,riconoscere di essere fatti nello stesso modo significa sapere cosa si prova dentro.
> Ricordi che l'ho fatto anche io? parlare all'amante dico...
> So solo io la marea di dolore che mi investì. Uno tsunami che travolse solo me.
> Fossi andata via allora...
> ...


questa è una strabellissimissima notizia..:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non vedo perché il tradito debba andarsene.*
> 
> 
> Riconosco che ci sono donne che hanno un'idea di uomo come colui che prende le decisioni e che questo vogliono.
> ...


 
Di certo è più semplice a farsi. Anche perchè ci sono le bambine. Alle quali si può dire che papà va fuori per lavoro per iniziare.
D'altra parte...ci è andata la mamma fuori per lavoro? Ora ci va papà...

poi si vede:sonar: :sonar: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, in un certo senso ti rispecchi? Se è così usa la tua esperienza per guidare il principe per bene che ne ha bisogno mi sa.
> Io una cosa ho scoperto, il traditore e l'amante mentono sempre...quindi qualunque cosa venga detta dall'amante e dalla traditrice in questione la verità sta nel mezzo quasi di certo.
> Per esperienza il traditore dice che ha ceduto, l'amante che è stato tentato e la realtà dei fatti e che entrambi escono altamente allupati.
> 
> Po ama, tuo marito-tua moglie sono davvero entità fantasma, quasi inutili, se non a stirare i vestiti usati per tradire o prendere i figli così da poter consumare con calma il tutto...inizio a pensare che cornuti=fessacchiotti...ed io sono un bicornuto!!!


Vengono dette tante bugie.
Alcune per nascondere le proprie mancanze, alte per cercare di rendere migliore-peggiore l'amante, a seconda di quello che si vuole ottenere. Al i fuori di qualunque considerazione sul come è l'amante, che a noi tradidi non ce ne può fregare di meno...il nostro problema è capire se il traditore vuole davvero restare con noi e se lo fa perchè lo fa .
Mi nausea e fa stare male assolutamente il restare insieme per:
interesse
abitudine
pigrizia
facciata.
Se non è amore andassero a cag:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

La smetti di parlare di cornuti??

Tecnicamente non essendo legato "indissolubilmente" nel matrimonio...
vuoi vedere che non lo sei???:up::up::up:


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è una strabellissimissima notizia..:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


 
e mi godrò 2-3 convegni in posti già visti tra le lacrime . Me li godrò come se ci andassi per la prima volta. Promesso:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Di certo è più semplice a farsi. Anche perchè ci sono le bambine. Alle quali si può dire che papà va fuori per lavoro per iniziare.
> D'altra parte...ci è andata la mamma fuori per lavoro? Ora ci va papà...
> 
> poi si vede:sonar: :sonar: :unhappy: :unhappy:


 Appunto...è normale che la mamma vada fuori per lavoro...


----------



## Luigi III (6 Aprile 2010)

Che modo incantevole di scrivere hai, Amarax; la tua idea di farti vedere dall'amante di tuo marito (se ho ben capito) non era in teoria sbagliata e anch'io ho pensato di fare qualcosa del genere. Ma poi ho riflettuto che avrei veduto un volto che avrebbe finito per perseguitarmi chissà per quanto. Dunque gli ho telefonato: "Parlo con ...?". Mi ha risposto di sì con una pacatezza che mi ha mandato in bestia e l'ho riempito di insulti. Punto. La lettera:  
"Egr. XXX
hai sfruttato le debolezze di XXX facendo le veci del confessore perfetto e, carpita la sua fiducia, te la sei portata a letto tutte le volte che volevi per sfogare i tuoi istinti sessuali. E poi, poverino, hai scoperto di aver fatto una cazzata e ti sei tirato indietro, comodo fare così, già perché tu hai una famiglia a cui pensare … già, peccato che tu LA MIA FAMIGLIA ME L’HAI DISTRUTTA. Ci sono 2 povere bimbe che non so più come cresceranno. Ma a te che te ne frega? L’importante era trombarti mia moglie finché ne avevi voglia, no? Mi hai rovinato la vita e allora vorrei ricambiarti con la stessa moneta. So dove abiti e mi piacerebbe rivelare a quella poveraccia cornuta come me, che ti aspetta a casa la sera, pensando che facevi tardi per lavoro e invece scopavi con una collega, quel che hai combinato, ma mi sono fatto lo scrupolo che a soffrire sarebbe soprattutto lei e i tuoi figli e allora lascio perdere. Tu invece a mettere le mani su una donna d’altri scrupoli non ne hai avuti, vero?
D’ora in avanti LASCIA STARE XXX, NON PARLARLE MAI Più! 
Mi fai schifo, spero che la vita ti riservi il male che hai fatto a me e alle mie figlie. Vergognati!"
Mia moglie è una persona dall'equilibrio fragile e lui l'ha capito per carpirne la fiducia e ottenere il suo obbiettivo. Se non è un porco bastardo questo ... il che tuttavia non la esenta dalle sue responsabilità. Andare da sua moglie sarebbe inutile: sa già tutto e, anzi, dovrei ringraziarla perché è stata lei a beccarlo e a fare chiudere questa storia. Questa lettera credo abbia prodotto un'ulteriore crepa fra lei e il suo amante. Ma io non so bene cosa avvenga là dentro e la mia unica fonte di sicuro non mi dice tutto. Se avessi la certezza di essere solo un ripiego, allora seguirei il consiglio di mollarla, nonostante quel che provo ancora per lei. Viceversa non posso andarmene di casa così bellamente. Certo per lei sarebbe una bella tegola dover pensare da sola alle bimbe, ma io, che non godo nel fare del male agli altri, non le lascio nelle mani di una donna che ha il problema di non sentirsi madre fino in fondo. Caro Daniele, io non so se tu hai figli, ma se ne avessi e tua moglie la vedessi dare segni di rifiuto della maternità tu che faresti? Io ho cercato di fare anche un po' la mamma per questo, oltre che il papà. Non lo fai per piacere, ma per dare un sostegno sicuro alle bimbe e per tenere unita la famiglia. E questo credo che sia il peccato originale: ho sposato una donna che è bravissima negli studi e nel lavoro, ma che non aveva la vocazione per farsi una famiglia. Infatti i nostri problemi sono cominciati la notte che è nata la prima bimba. Dopo un primo anno di inferno, non ne avrei più voluta un'altra. La seconda l'ha voluta lei perché non voleva lasciare la prima da sola. Inaspettatamente per un anno è stata una madre perfetta. Poi è tornata al lavoro e ha iniziato a frequentare il maiale ... e così è tornata quella di prima: una madre discontinua, non affidabile. Una donna che comunque amo da 10 anni e alla quale non rinuncerò tanto facilmente, a meno di essere sicuro che non mi ami più. E poi volevo dire: sì, io ho un carattere non ferreo e magari lei ne approfitta, ma sapeste quanti colleghi e altri uomini conosco che sono stati mollati dalle rispettive donne, anche se i loro caratteri erano diversissimi dal mio.
Vi abbraccio tutti per il calore che mi date. Questo forum mi aiuta a scaricare la rabbia che ho dentro e da chi ci è già passato ne ho tratto molti consigli utili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Infatti Luigi io dicevo di proporre a lei di distaccarsi per un periodo per far capire a te cosa vuoi e a lei cosa si deve riguadagnare. 
Non è che il tuo senso di responsabilità debba costituire per lei la sicurezza di restare una ragazzina. Mi ricorda le ragazzine di una trasmissione di MTV tipo 16anni incinta.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Principe, posso dirti una cosa importante. Tu non devi sostituirti alla madre perchè è assente come madre e non accetta il suo ruolo, tu devi essere padre e basta, puoi sopperire alcune volte alle mancanze della tua moglie, ma non sempre per il bene delle tue bimbe e per il tuo. Pensaci, hanno diritto anche loro di avere una vera madre, ma finchè lei rimarrà piccola dentro, finchè si vedrà ragazza sarà ben difficile.
Il tradimento è qualcosa di adolescenziale, un amore impossibile reso possibile, una fuga dalla realtà, tu devi metterla davanti alla realtà qulunque essa sia, per il bene che vuoi a lei e per il bene che vuoi alle tue figlie.
Lei ti ha tradito per un motivo evidente, lei èà una ragazzina che fugge, trasformala in donna.
Comunque ha ragione amarax per il consiglio che ti ha dato, esci fuori di casa (per un periodo, nulla più), falle sentire cosa significa il peso della responsabilità di essere davvero madre e di lavorare, forse dopo capirà i tuoi di sacrifici che facevi mentre lei beatamente scopeggiava.
Se vuoi ricostruire non puoi metterci una pezza su, devi migliorare te e lei.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo è..che se un "traditore" è confuso...ne fa di strada con l'amante! Non oso immaginare se non fosse confuso...
> Oppure in effetti hai ragione, se nn fosse confuso lascerebbe il partner ufficiale...boh, con confusa anche io..
> 
> 
> Non me ne volere Fedifrago, è che i tuoi botta e risposta con Daniele mi fanno morire.:rotfl:


Figurati...è che leggere continuamente certe "perle" da chi non ne sa mezza di famiglia, figli, responsabilità vere e non solo solipsistiche menate da supermacho (quando parla dei fatti altrui...) mi fan venire il latte alle ginocchia...


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Figurati...è che leggere continuamente certe "perle" da chi non ne sa mezza di famiglia, figli, responsabilità vere e non solo solipsistiche menate da supermacho (quando parla dei fatti altrui...) mi fan venire il latte alle ginocchia...


Hai ragione, io non so nulla di figli, ma sul resto mi spiace anche chi non ha figli sa cosa sono le responsabilità ed io ne so abbastanza se non troppo. Non ti dirò nulla, ma se sono in ritardo con la laurea ci sono due possibilità, o andavo a ballare tutte le sere con gli amici oppure ho inziato a lavorare abbastanza presto per non ruscire a seguire le lezioni che per me sarebbero state come il pane.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vengono dette tante bugie.
> Alcune per nascondere le proprie mancanze, alte per cercare di rendere migliore-peggiore l'amante, a seconda di quello che si vuole ottenere. Al i fuori di qualunque considerazione sul come è l'amante, che a noi tradidi non ce ne può fregare di meno...*il nostro problema è capire se il traditore vuole davvero restare con noi e se lo fa perchè lo fa* .
> Mi nausea e fa stare male assolutamente il restare insieme per:
> interesse
> ...


 
quoto tutto con sangue a fontana
il grassetto è il problematico nocciolo della questione e, nella prospettiva del tradito, si coniuga all'esigenza di capire e al terrore di fraintendere


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Principe, posso dirti una cosa importante. Tu non devi sostituirti alla madre perchè è assente come madre e non accetta il suo ruolo, tu devi essere padre e basta, puoi sopperire alcune volte alle mancanze della tua moglie, ma non sempre per il bene delle tue bimbe e per il tuo. Pensaci, hanno diritto anche loro di avere una vera madre, ma finchè lei rimarrà piccola dentro, finchè si vedrà ragazza sarà ben difficile.
> Il tradimento è qualcosa di adolescenziale, un amore impossibile reso possibile, una fuga dalla realtà, tu devi metterla davanti alla realtà qulunque essa sia, per il bene che vuoi a lei e per il bene che vuoi alle tue figlie.
> Lei ti ha tradito per un motivo evidente, lei èà una ragazzina che fugge, trasformala in donna.
> Comunque ha ragione amarax per il consiglio che ti ha dato, esci fuori di casa (per un periodo, nulla più), falle sentire cosa significa il peso della responsabilità di essere davvero madre e di lavorare, forse dopo capirà i tuoi di sacrifici che facevi mentre lei beatamente scopeggiava.
> Se vuoi ricostruire non puoi metterci una pezza su, devi migliorare te e lei.


dan, la vita non è così codificata
in ogni coppia si formano degli equilibri peculiari funzionali al progetto comune
un allontanamento può essere una soluzione, non necessariamente è LA soluzione
anche a me è stato detto da tutti che era un passaggio necessario per ricominciare
io sentivo che imporlo sarebbe stato controproducente per me e per lui 
e a quanto pare avevo ragione
ognuno di noi ha della sua storia elementi che può valutare solo lui


----------



## inconsolabile (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Che modo incantevole di scrivere hai, Amarax; la tua idea di farti vedere dall'amante di tuo marito (se ho ben capito) non era in teoria sbagliata e anch'io ho pensato di fare qualcosa del genere. Ma poi ho riflettuto che avrei veduto un volto che avrebbe finito per perseguitarmi chissà per quanto. *Dunque gli ho telefonato: "Parlo con ...?". Mi ha risposto di sì con una pacatezza che mi ha mandato in bestia e l'ho riempito di insulti. Punto. La lettera: *
> *"Egr. XXX*
> *hai sfruttato le debolezze di XXX facendo le veci del confessore perfetto e, carpita la sua fiducia, te la sei portata a letto tutte le volte che volevi per sfogare i tuoi istinti sessuali. E poi, poverino, hai scoperto di aver fatto una cazzata e ti sei tirato indietro, comodo fare così, già perché tu hai una famiglia a cui pensare … già, peccato che tu LA MIA FAMIGLIA ME L’HAI DISTRUTTA. Ci sono 2 povere bimbe che non so più come cresceranno. Ma a te che te ne frega? L’importante era trombarti mia moglie finché ne avevi voglia, no? Mi hai rovinato la vita e allora vorrei ricambiarti con la stessa moneta. So dove abiti e mi piacerebbe rivelare a quella poveraccia cornuta come me, che ti aspetta a casa la sera, pensando che facevi tardi per lavoro e invece scopavi con una collega, quel che hai combinato, ma mi sono fatto lo scrupolo che a soffrire sarebbe soprattutto lei e i tuoi figli e allora lascio perdere. Tu invece a mettere le mani su una donna d’altri scrupoli non ne hai avuti, vero?*
> *D’ora in avanti LASCIA STARE XXX, NON PARLARLE MAI Più! *
> ...


io dico solo che hai fatto una grossa cavolata.ad ognuno le sue responsabilità.le cose si fanno in due.arriverai a capire che la colpa è solo di tua moglie, si quella che tu reputi fragile e che si è fatta abbindolare dal porco.no caro, non funziona cosi.i complimenti, la novità e tante belle cose che provano gli amanti fanno piacere a tutti...ma se VUOI non ci cadi, fragile o no, sul posto di lavoro o meno....ma son sicura che lo capirai da te col tempo.cosa hai dimostrato all'amante?che stai dando la colpa a lui e basta?e tua moglie cos'è?un burattino, poverella....vedo che il cervello quando doveva mentirti lo usava. ti abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Inconsolabile ha ragione, lei non era debole se era così brava a mentirti! Lei dall'altra parte è la porca bastarda che ha provato a portare via il marito ad una povera donna, tua moglie è lui al femminile, sei disposto a vivere accettando che non sia stato solo lui a godere sul suo corpo, ma tua moglie a non vedere l'ora? Pensaci un poco e non pensarla come "madre dei tuoi figli" questa cosa non serve, devi vederla come donna, anzi come donna fallace e in questo caso perdonarla, perchè lei è copevole al 100%.


----------



## mariasole (7 Aprile 2010)

Ciao Luigi, come te sono stata tradita ed umiliata da mio marito. Come te lo ritenevo una persona buona, affidabile, assolutamente incapace di compiere azioni che lo facessero cadere così in basso. Eppure è successo.
Non era + lui.
A differenza tua è anche stato tentato di lasciarmi per andare a vivere da solo e poter frequentare lei!

Ho lottato, urlato, pianto, ma sopratutto ho cercato di capire cosa non funzionasse nel ns. matrimonio e ho iniziato a lavorare su questo.
Perchè è indiscutibile che alla base di un tradimento ci sia sempre qualcosa che non funzioni all'interno della coppia.

Il mio matrimonio stà lentamente rinascendo, la mia sofferenza si stà attenuando ma *l'ossessione di loro due assieme non mi abbandona mai*, malgrado lui mi rassicuri continuamente sul suo amore. 

Tieni conto che se deciderai di restare con tua moglie il lunghissimo cammino di ricostruzione dovrete farlo insieme, e nessuno può ora sapere se alla fine il risultato sarà quello sperato...

In bocca al lupo qualunque sia la tua decisione 

Senti maaaa, non hai paura di ripercussioni legali per quanto detto/scritto all'amante di tua moglie? Io per due parolacce che le ho detto stò passando un casino....


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Inconsolabile ha ragione, lei non era debole se era così brava a mentirti! Lei dall'altra parte è la porca bastarda che ha provato a portare via il marito ad una povera donna, tua moglie è lui al femminile, sei disposto a vivere accettando che non sia stato solo lui a godere sul suo corpo, ma tua moglie a non vedere l'ora? Pensaci un poco e non pensarla come "madre dei tuoi figli" questa cosa non serve, devi vederla come donna, anzi come donna fallace e in questo caso perdonarla, perchè lei è copevole al 100%.




già che ci sei potresti prestagli anche una corda o un proiettile ... poi però non lamentarti se non potrà tornarteli..


----------



## Illuso (7 Aprile 2010)

*Fuori dal coro*

So che mi attirerò gli strali di molti...pazienza.
Luigi tu sai quali sono i risvolti precisi della tua vicenda, mentre noi possiamo fare solo delle supposizioni, e se dici che lui è un mentecatto seduttore da strapazzo (porco) che per esempio, dapprima si è posto come “amico” confidente e poi in un momento di difficoltà tra te e tua moglie (dovuto a una serie di fattori a noi sconosciuti) ha sfruttato l’occasione per entrargli nelle mutande, facendole credere di essere lui l’uomo della sua vita, promettendole mari e monti e nuovi orizzonti e chissà cos’altro, questa è truffa, è circonvenzione di incapace (perché in alcuni momenti della vita si ha questa strana voglia di essere incapaci di intendere e volere) e a mio avviso hai fatto più che bene a scrivergli, anzi secondo me dovresti con i dovuti modi (che sicuramente hai) andare a parlare con la sua di moglie, tanto per aggiungere qualche tassello che di sicuro ti manca, e che ti aiuterebbe a comprendere meglio, alcuni meccanismi che ti mancano. Ma tua moglie cosa ti dice? come la vede lei? è pentita? ha già iniziato la fase dei sensi di colpa?


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> So che mi attirerò gli strali di molti...pazienza.
> Luigi tu sai quali sono i risvolti precisi della tua vicenda, mentre noi possiamo fare solo delle supposizioni, e se dici che lui è un mentecatto seduttore da strapazzo (porco) che per esempio, dapprima si è posto come “amico” confidente e poi in un momento di difficoltà tra te e tua moglie (dovuto a una serie di fattori a noi sconosciuti) ha sfruttato l’occasione per entrargli nelle mutande, facendole credere di essere lui l’uomo della sua vita, promettendole mari e monti e nuovi orizzonti e chissà cos’altro, questa è truffa, è circonvenzione di incapace (perché in alcuni momenti della vita si ha questa strana voglia di essere incapaci di intendere e volere) e a mio avviso hai fatto più che bene a scrivergli, anzi secondo me dovresti con i dovuti modi (che sicuramente hai) andare a parlare con la sua di moglie, tanto per aggiungere qualche tassello che di sicuro ti manca, e che ti aiuterebbe a comprendere meglio, alcuni meccanismi che ti mancano. Ma tua moglie cosa ti dice? come la vede lei? è pentita? ha già iniziato la fase dei sensi di colpa?


 
il prossimo gli consiglierà di tagliarsi le vene?
ma che razza di consigli gli date? andare a parlare con la moglie di lui???
andiamo bene.. (sdoing..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il prossimo gli consiglierà di tagliarsi le vene?
> ma che razza di consigli gli date? andare a parlare con la moglie di lui???
> andiamo bene.. (sdoing..)


Io sono sempre sconcertata da un punto di vista maschile alla "risolviamo la cosa da uomini: usciamo dal saloon" come se si trattasse di una partita di poker o della proprietà di un cavallo.

Tra l'altro non so bene a cosa possa servire conoscere il punto di vista dell'altro tradito che vve in un'altra coppia, altra famiglia, altri problemi e con altro carattere. Oltrettutto mi sembra, come anche parlare con l'amante, che sia un ampliare la portata della cosa coinvolgendo chi non ha con noi alcun rapporto.

Si cerca comprensione?
Ma siete già qui!!! :up:


----------



## Illuso (7 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il prossimo gli consiglierà di tagliarsi le vene?
> ma che razza di consigli gli date? andare a parlare con la moglie di lui???
> andiamo bene.. (sdoing..)


Oh! a me è servito, tanto per inquadrare meglio la situzione, e .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Oh! a me è servito, tanto per inquadrare meglio la situzione, e .....


 Spiega meglio, se vuoi.


----------



## Luigi III (7 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto tutto con sangue a fontana
> il grassetto è il problematico nocciolo della questione e, nella prospettiva del tradito, si coniuga all'esigenza di capire e al terrore di fraintendere


  è proprio così; lei sta con me perché vuole ricostruire e ancora mi vuole bene o perchè l'altro l'ha mollata di brutto e teme la solitudine oltre che la grana di dover crescere da da separata 2 figlie? me lo chiedo continuamente e se scoprissi che fosse vera la seconda ipotesi ... stop!


----------



## Luigi III (7 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Inconsolabile ha ragione, lei non era debole se era così brava a mentirti! Lei dall'altra parte è la porca bastarda che ha provato a portare via il marito ad una povera donna, tua moglie è lui al femminile, sei disposto a vivere accettando che non sia stato solo lui a godere sul suo corpo, ma tua moglie a non vedere l'ora? Pensaci un poco e non pensarla come "madre dei tuoi figli" questa cosa non serve, devi vederla come donna, anzi come donna fallace e in questo caso perdonarla, perchè lei è copevole al 100%.


Certo, godeva anche lei in quelle notti e in quei pomeriggi ... la cosa mi fa stare troppo male.


----------



## Magenta (7 Aprile 2010)

Ciao Luigi,
secondo me dovresti riprovarci con lei, se è quello che volete ENTRAMBI.
Amarax non ha tutti i torti, dovresti provare ad andartene di casa anche solo per un breve periodo, per farle rendere conto del lavoro che fai tu in casa, per vedere se lei è seriamente intenzionata a tornare con te.
Certo il lavoro in comune con l'amante è sicuramente un "casino nel casino",non so che lavoro faccia ma sarebbe il caso che lei si facesse trasferire oppure che cambiasse lavoro. Dirlo è facile, lo so, ma almeno che si rendesse conto che lavorare fianco a fianco con l'ex amante non è il massimo per te ma nemmeno per lei.
Io ho dato una seconda possibilità al mio compagno, e finora non mi ha delusa, sono stata incerta fino all'ultimo, ho tentennato molto, ma ora vivo in uno stato di calma straordinario (sentimentalmente parlando) in cui certo non posso dire di aver cancellato ciò che è successo,ma sono sulla strada giusta per rimuovere (diciamo così...).
Certo ogni storia è a sè, e non posso dire che quello che ha funzionato per me possa funzionare per te...


----------



## Magenta (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Certo, godeva anche lei in quelle notti e in quei pomeriggi ... la cosa mi fa stare troppo male.


Non ci pensare Luigi, ti prego.
Sono le immagini peggiori quelle che puoi evocare pensando a loro due assieme. E sono proprio quelle le immagini che poi ti staranno stampate in testa, anche se sono solo "immaginarie"...
Anche io ho passato il periodo "immagine fissa in testa" ma quando ti vengono in mente pensa ad altro, dirotta il pensiero, non ti fissare, perchè sono veramente dolorose...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (7 Aprile 2010)

a parte i possibili risvolti penali che hai posto in essere col tuo comportamento, con questa lettera ti sei dimostrato fragile e debole, oltre a non aver risolto assolutamente nulla. 
anzi, hai dato una soddisfazione fortissima a quel tizio, che adesso starà pensando (come farebbe qualunque uomo): "accidenti, se quella tizia ha sfasciato una famiglia con marito e 2 bambine pur di venire a letto con me, vuol dire che sono proprio bravo!".

cordialmente,

IDS




Luigi III ha detto:


> "Egr. XXX
> hai sfruttato le debolezze di XXX facendo le veci del confessore perfetto e, carpita la sua fiducia, te la sei portata a letto tutte le volte che volevi per sfogare i tuoi istinti sessuali. E poi, poverino, hai scoperto di aver fatto una cazzata e ti sei tirato indietro, comodo fare così, già perché tu hai una famiglia a cui pensare … già, peccato che tu LA MIA FAMIGLIA ME L’HAI DISTRUTTA. Ci sono 2 povere bimbe che non so più come cresceranno. Ma a te che te ne frega? L’importante era trombarti mia moglie finché ne avevi voglia, no? Mi hai rovinato la vita e allora vorrei ricambiarti con la stessa moneta. So dove abiti e mi piacerebbe rivelare a quella poveraccia cornuta come me, che ti aspetta a casa la sera, pensando che facevi tardi per lavoro e invece scopavi con una collega, quel che hai combinato, ma mi sono fatto lo scrupolo che a soffrire sarebbe soprattutto lei e i tuoi figli e allora lascio perdere. Tu invece a mettere le mani su una donna d’altri scrupoli non ne hai avuti, vero?
> D’ora in avanti LASCIA STARE XXX, NON PARLARLE MAI Più!
> Mi fai schifo, spero che la vita ti riservi il male che hai fatto a me e alle mie figlie. Vergognati!"


----------



## Luigi III (7 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi,
> secondo me dovresti riprovarci con lei, se è quello che volete ENTRAMBI.
> Amarax non ha tutti i torti, dovresti provare ad andartene di casa anche solo per un breve periodo, per farle rendere conto del lavoro che fai tu in casa, per vedere se lei è seriamente intenzionata a tornare con te.
> Certo il lavoro in comune con l'amante è sicuramente un "casino nel casino",non so che lavoro faccia ma sarebbe il caso che lei si facesse trasferire oppure che cambiasse lavoro. Dirlo è facile, lo so, ma almeno che si rendesse conto che lavorare fianco a fianco con l'ex amante non è il massimo per te ma nemmeno per lei.
> ...


 Io non posso andarmene di casa ora perché non posso lasciare questa casa a lei. Devo aspettare che finiscano i lavori in quella che abbiamo comprato (guarda caso pochi giorni prima che lei iniziasse ad andare a letto con l'amante), che doveva diventare la NOSTRA casa, ma della quale ora non mi importa più nulla e anzi la venderei. Sì, comunque, ci ho riflettuto. Stare lontani ci farebbe bene. Ora io continuo a esserci e a fare le solite cose. Mia moglie dovrebbe provare un po' di solitudine per capire se sente ancora qualcosa per me o lei vede la nostra vita insieme solo come uno scazzo continuo. E ripeto: lo so che è colpevole al 100%. La perdonerò se non mi considera come un ripiego. Tuuto dipende da lei. Certo, quando la vedo scazzata per la vita famigliare (in pratica perchè deve badare alle bimbe) e penso che magari sta ancora tornando con la mente a quella relazione senza responsabilità che tanto le piaceva, mi viene una gran rabbia. Anche perché, alla fine, l'amante era diventato importante e allora la mancanza di serietà che lui ha dimostrato l'ha decisamente ferita.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Ok, hai quella immagine  in testa però qui la descrivi come una incapace di intendere e volere, parti da questo, tu la vedi poveretta, bisognosa ed invece non è così, tu devi amarla e quindi non essere suo padre o peggio sua madre!!! Il fatto che lei ti veda come la donna di casa è osceno, una spia che qualcosa tra di voi proprio non va, forse la causa del tradimento. Non è andata con il tizio perchè porco o attraente, probabilmente ha anche la facca da maiale, ma per quello che non trova nella coppia con te.
Vedila come donna e non come figlia e forse allora avrai risolto molte cose.
Parlale, dille che il suo lavoro ti fa male e che è il caso che cerchi nel frattempo altro, almeno per dimosttrare che vuole ricostruire con te, questa è una richiesta imprescindibile, lei ha fatto una azione mica bella ed in un certo senso il lavoro (che magari le piace) se l'è giocato nel peggiore dei modi.

Anna, posso di certo dare una Beretta carica se serve, basta che non la sporchi.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io vado controcorrente...
> Proprio io che ho fatto di tutto di più.
> Io non farei niente.
> Meno di niente.
> ...


 amarax, mi spiace, ma questo è davvero fuori dal mondo.
Capita che ci siano donne che fanno carriera e uomini che scelgono di farne meno per accudire i figli e/o la casa. 
capita che ci siano donne con poco istinto materno e uomini con forte istinto materno.
La benedizione per i figli è che questi due si incontrino, dopo di che, cosa cambia chi si occupa di queste cose quotidiane? 
Io torno a casa verso le 20, la sera, e il mio compagno verso le 18.30. 
Mi ha sempre detto che questo per lui non è un problema e che sa e capisce che la mia condizione lavorativa può solo peggiorare come orari, per cui lui si farebbe carico della casa, nel momento in cui ne avessimo una insieme. Devo aspettarmi poi che mi dica: 'la donna sei tu?'
La coppia funziona quando le dinamiche non hanno attriti e quella del nostro amico non ne ha. Chi siamo noi per dire 'lei e la donna e lei deve fare questo o quest'altro'????
Per il fatto di andar via concordo, anche se sarebbe più efficace senza il problema delle figlie che potrebbero costituire una buona ragione, per lei, per cercarlo ancora, e quindi falserebbero la situazione. Ma potrebbe comunque essere una maniera per capire se lei vuole te e ti cerca.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Che modo incantevole di scrivere hai, Amarax; la tua idea di farti vedere dall'amante di tuo marito (se ho ben capito) non era in teoria sbagliata e anch'io ho pensato di fare qualcosa del genere. Ma poi ho riflettuto che avrei veduto un volto che avrebbe finito per perseguitarmi chissà per quanto. Dunque gli ho telefonato: "Parlo con ...?". Mi ha risposto di sì con una pacatezza che mi ha mandato in bestia e l'ho riempito di insulti. Punto. La lettera:
> "Egr. XXX
> hai sfruttato le debolezze di XXX facendo le veci del confessore perfetto e, carpita la sua fiducia, te la sei portata a letto tutte le volte che volevi per sfogare i tuoi istinti sessuali. E poi, poverino, hai scoperto di aver fatto una cazzata e ti sei tirato indietro, comodo fare così, già perché tu hai una famiglia a cui pensare … già, peccato che tu LA MIA FAMIGLIA ME L’HAI DISTRUTTA. Ci sono 2 povere bimbe che non so più come cresceranno. Ma a te che te ne frega? L’importante era trombarti mia moglie finché ne avevi voglia, no? Mi hai rovinato la vita e allora vorrei ricambiarti con la stessa moneta. So dove abiti e mi piacerebbe rivelare a quella poveraccia cornuta come me, che ti aspetta a casa la sera, pensando che facevi tardi per lavoro e invece scopavi con una collega, quel che hai combinato, ma mi sono fatto lo scrupolo che a soffrire sarebbe soprattutto lei e i tuoi figli e allora lascio perdere. Tu invece a mettere le mani su una donna d’altri scrupoli non ne hai avuti, vero?
> D’ora in avanti LASCIA STARE XXX, NON PARLARLE MAI Più!
> ...


 ma queste donne fragili, incapaci di tirar su una famiglia, ce le avete tutte voi?
scusa se un pò ti  'aggredisco', però mi pare assurdo che dopo 10 anni dici che hai accanto una donna dall'equilibrio fragile. E mi pare che le si perdoni tutto, nemmeno fosse una terza figlia. 
Forse dovreste farvi entrambi un bell'esame di coscienza, insieme, con un terapeuta di coppia, e capire dov'è che entrambi avete sbagliato e soprattutto quali erano le mancanze di lei, cosa sentiva, di cosa aveva bisogno e quali tasti lui ha saputo toccare. Altrimenti alla prossima crisi (figlia malata, tue attenzioni mancanti...) troverà un altro stronzo con cui tradirti e penso che non sia ciò che tu vuoi.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Bah..lo so che mi attirerò gli strali dei salvatori dell'unità familiare a tutti i costi, ma io mi chiedo se vale proprio la pena di tenersi in casa mogli o mariti di tal fatta.
Mogli che non si sentono tali e fanno fatica a fare le madri (ma allora perchè si sposano?); mariti che trombano la collega di turno. 
E' un gran puttanaio...ma buttateli fuori a calci in culo: tanto rimangono soli. E voi starete meglio.
Ve lo dico per esperienza vissuta.
Il cancro va estirpato subito. Non guarisce da solo.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Grande, ci sono donne che non sono donne ...e che allora non provassero ad  imitarle facendo figli e creandosi una famiglia. Stessa cosa vale per gli uomini.


----------



## Luigi III (7 Aprile 2010)

I nostri problemi sono iniziati con la nascita della prima bimba. Io mi sono occupato di cose che, in passato, facevano solo le donne, ma non mi sento sminuito per questo. Quel che non sopporto più è vedere mia moglie scazzata per la vita famigliare. Già diverse volte le ho detto: se non ti piace e hai una vita tanto bella che ti attende, vattene. Lei è sempre rimasta. Però, prima che sapessi del tradimento, accettavo il suo scazzo nel 50% delle giornate pensando che il giorno dopo o quello dopo ancora le sarebbe passato. Ora mi è molto più difficile tollerare che non stia bene con me. Se fosse una donna che vede la famiglia come prima cosa, non ci sarebbero problemi: il marito la ama e la desidera come se stessero insieme da un anno, ha 2 splendide bimbe, un ottimo lavoro, fra poco una casa bellissima. Invece mi ha tradito perché faccio parte di un mondo che sente prevalentemente come una prigione. Io credo che dovrebbe essere lei a prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare tutto e non lasciare a me quest'incombenza odiosa per cui fra 20 anni le mie figlie potranno accusarmi di essermene andato di casa senza provarle tutte prima. Ma lei dice che mi vuole ancora come marito ... è l'amore che la fa parlare o qualcos'altro. Non ne posso più, vorrei resettare tutto quello che ho in testa!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> I nostri problemi sono iniziati con la nascita della prima bimba. Io mi sono occupato di cose che, in passato, facevano solo le donne, ma non mi sento sminuito per questo. Quel che non sopporto più è vedere mia moglie scazzata per la vita famigliare. Già diverse volte le ho detto: se non ti piace e hai una vita tanto bella che ti attende, vattene. Lei è sempre rimasta. Però, prima che sapessi del tradimento, accettavo il suo scazzo nel 50% delle giornate pensando che il giorno dopo o quello dopo ancora le sarebbe passato. Ora mi è molto più difficile tollerare che non stia bene con me. Se fosse una donna che vede la famiglia come prima cosa, non ci sarebbero problemi: il marito la ama e la desidera come se stessero insieme da un anno, ha 2 splendide bimbe, un ottimo lavoro, fra poco una casa bellissima. *Invece mi ha tradito perché faccio parte di un mondo che sente prevalentemente come una prigione.* Io credo che dovrebbe essere lei a prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare tutto e non lasciare a me quest'incombenza odiosa per cui fra 20 anni le mie figlie potranno accusarmi di essermene andato di casa senza provarle tutte prima. Ma lei dice che mi vuole ancora come marito ... è l'amore che la fa parlare o qualcos'altro. Non ne posso più, vorrei resettare tutto quello che ho in testa!


 credo che dovreste ripartire da qui.
tu dici che lei non ti ha tradito per amore dell'altro.
nè perchè l'altro l'ha circuita.
t'ha tradito per sfuggire alla vita di famiglia, alla prigione.
Perchè? 
quanti anni ha? A quanti anni ha iniziato ad avere le prime responsabilità (lavoro, figli, mutuo...)
Ne avete mai parlato di questo senso di 'prigione'?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, ci sono donne che non sono donne ...e che allora non provassero ad imitarle facendo figli e creandosi una famiglia. Stessa cosa vale per gli uomini.


 tu parli delle donne dando loro il valore di madri, fattrici, organizzatrici della casa e della famiglia. 
Se un uomo non fa queste cose, se un uomo non coccola le figlie ogni momento o se delega alla moglie l'organizzazione degli orari e della casa, è normale. Se lo fa una donna no? Purchè non trascuri le figlie (cosa che nemmeno un uomo dovrebbe fare), io dico che si tratta solo di una dinamica di famiglia diversa e non peggiore.


----------



## Luigi III (7 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che dovreste ripartire da qui.
> tu dici che lei non ti ha tradito per amore dell'altro.
> nè perchè l'altro l'ha circuita.
> t'ha tradito per sfuggire alla vita di famiglia, alla prigione.
> ...


No, intendiamoci bene: ha perso la testa per quello, che era diventato il confessore delle sue pene famigliari. Con lui c'era un rapporto senza responsabilità e questo le piaceva. Il rovescio della medaglia è stato che, una volta beccato dalla moglie e dovendo tornare all'ovile, lui non ha appunto voluto alcuna responsabilità e l'ha scaricata smerdandola senza pietà. Io ho 40 anni, lei 37. Certo che ne abbiamo parlato, tante volte. Ma se a una donna non piace passare la domenica con le figlie, io cosa ci posso fare? Ho cecato di alleviarle le responsabilità e darle tutta la libertà che voleva, non l'ho certo soffocata, ma non posso mica affogare le figlie nell'acqua perché così lei non deve più preparale la cena di sera!
Quanto all'aspetto legale, legato alla lettera che ho mandato a quel maledetto bastardo, avrete notato che, pur scritta in preda a tutta la rabbia che mi sento in corpo, non gli ho rivolto ingiurie e minacce. E se mi denunciasse per la manifestazione di estremo disprezzo che ho espresso, per il reato di ingiuria vale l'exceptio veritatis, ossia il fatto che, se è vero (ed è verissimo, come mi ricorda ogni secondo quella maledetta lama che gira nella mia piaga) che è andato a letto per 4 mesi con mia moglie, nel dargli del rovinafamiglie il codice prevede un'esimente che credo mai nessun giudice potrebbe non applicare al caso concreto.


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> No, intendiamoci bene: ha perso la testa per quello, che era diventato il confessore delle sue pene famigliari. Con lui c'era un rapporto senza responsabilità e questo le piaceva. Il rovescio della medaglia è stato che, una volta beccato dalla moglie e dovendo tornare all'ovile, lui non ha appunto voluto alcuna responsabilità e l'ha scaricata smerdandola senza pietà. Io ho 40 anni, lei 37. Certo che ne abbiamo parlato, tante volte. Ma se a una donna non piace passare la domenica con le figlie, io cosa ci posso fare? Ho cecato di alleviarle le responsabilità e darle tutta la libertà che voleva, non l'ho certo soffocata, ma non posso mica affogare le figlie nell'acqua perché così lei non deve più preparale la cena di sera!
> *Quanto all'aspetto legale, legato alla lettera che ho mandato a quel maledetto bastardo, avrete notato che, pur scritta in preda a tutta la rabbia che mi sento in corpo, non gli ho rivolto ingiurie e minacce. E se mi denunciasse per la manifestazione di estremo disprezzo che ho espresso, per il reato di ingiuria vale l'exceptio veritatis, ossia il fatto che, se è vero (ed è verissimo, come mi ricorda ogni secondo quella maledetta lama che gira nella mia piaga) che è andato a letto per 4 mesi con mia moglie, nel dargli del rovinafamiglie il codice prevede un'esimente che credo mai nessun giudice potrebbe non applicare al caso concreto*.


ma non ti preoccupare proprio ... 
figurati se ti querela.
no. anche perché gli hai ben trasmesso il codice che di solito usano gli uomini legati alla loro donna e se non è completamente rincoglionito il messaggio gli è arrivato bello chiaro!


----------



## Amarax (7 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> io dico solo che hai fatto una grossa cavolata.ad ognuno le sue responsabilità.le cose si fanno in due.arriverai a capire che la colpa è solo di tua moglie, si quella che tu reputi fragile e che si è fatta abbindolare dal porco.no caro, non funziona cosi.i complimenti, la novità e tante belle cose che provano gli amanti fanno piacere a tutti...ma se VUOI non ci cadi, fragile o no, sul posto di lavoro o meno....ma son sicura che lo capirai da te col tempo.cosa hai dimostrato all'amante?che stai dando la colpa a lui e basta?e tua moglie cos'è?un burattino, poverella....vedo che il cervello quando doveva mentirti lo usava. ti abbraccio





Daniele ha detto:


> Inconsolabile ha ragione, lei non era debole se era così brava a mentirti! Lei dall'altra parte è la porca bastarda che ha provato a portare via il marito ad una povera donna, tua moglie è lui al femminile, sei disposto a vivere accettando che non sia stato solo lui a godere sul suo corpo, ma tua moglie a non vedere l'ora? Pensaci un poco e non pensarla come "madre dei tuoi figli" questa cosa non serve, devi vederla come donna, anzi come donna fallace e in questo caso perdonarla, perchè lei è copevole al 100%.


 
Calma ragazzi.
Luigi capirà un po' alla volta. E cmq la colpa è esattamente divisa a metà.
Chi tradisce ha i suoi perchè. Criticabili finchè volete, ma li sente veri, reali e irrinunciabili.
La moglie di Luigi avrebbe tutta la colpa solo se avesse fatto tutto lei. Che so...se gli fosse saltata addosso assatanata. E non credo sia questo il caso. E' una donna che si realizza nel lavoro innanzi tutto e questa non è una colpa.
Sapete che il mio con la sua ultima storia ha iniziato sul posto di lavoo.
Sapete che a condividere preoccupazioni ed entusiasmo per il lavoro nascono storie infinite??? Non voglio sminuire il problema, anzi. Per il tradito è la peggiore situazione. Li sa gomito a gomito x una quantità di tempo esagerato a sopportarsi. Che poi sono nella stuazione ideale: lontani dai problemi di casa, bollette, spesa, pulizia, pannolini da cambiare....
Ripeto.
Lei ha sbagliato ma insieme all'altro.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> No, intendiamoci bene: ha perso la testa per quello, che era diventato il confessore delle sue pene famigliari. Con lui c'era un rapporto senza responsabilità e questo le piaceva. Il rovescio della medaglia è stato che, una volta beccato dalla moglie e dovendo tornare all'ovile, lui non ha appunto voluto alcuna responsabilità e l'ha scaricata smerdandola senza pietà. Io ho 40 anni, lei 37. Certo che ne abbiamo parlato, tante volte. *Ma se a una donna non piace passare la domenica con le figlie, io cosa ci posso fare*? Ho cecato di alleviarle le responsabilità e darle tutta la libertà che voleva, non l'ho certo soffocata, ma non posso mica affogare le figlie nell'acqua perché così lei non deve più preparale la cena di sera!
> Quanto all'aspetto legale, legato alla lettera che ho mandato a quel maledetto bastardo, avrete notato che, pur scritta in preda a tutta la rabbia che mi sento in corpo, non gli ho rivolto ingiurie e minacce. E se mi denunciasse per la manifestazione di estremo disprezzo che ho espresso, per il reato di ingiuria vale l'exceptio veritatis, ossia il fatto che, se è vero (ed è verissimo, come mi ricorda ogni secondo quella maledetta lama che gira nella mia piaga) che è andato a letto per 4 mesi con mia moglie, nel dargli del rovinafamiglie il codice prevede un'esimente che credo mai nessun giudice potrebbe non applicare al caso concreto.


Forse dovresti iniziare a pensare che, nonostante tutto l'amore che hai per lei, desiderate cose diverse dalla vita e dall'avere una famiglia....e trarne le conseguenze..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (7 Aprile 2010)

ma quale exceptio veritatis?!
guarda che dare della puttana ad una che esercita effettivamente il meretricio è reato (era un caso di scuola a penale 1. la cassazione è granitica al riguardo).
per non parlare del fatto che hai diffamato anche la moglie di lui, chiamandola cornuta.
comunque non ti preoccupare, se vieni denunciato o si archivia tutto o va a finire tutto davanti ad un giudice di pace penale che non capisce nulla. 
porca miseria, devo smetterla di dare consulenze gratuite.

comunque, io la metterei alla porta subito, visto che è ancora triste perchè pensa a quel tizio. non appena a quel tizio soffregherà di nuovo l'epididimo, lei sarà pronta a correre alla prima telefonata, anche in pigiama in piena notte, mollando te e le bambine al loro destino, salvo poi riprendersele appena qualcuno le consiglierà che possono essere un ottimo strumento per spremerti più soldi possibile. accidenti, con 2 bambine e una moglie infedele se non guadagni almento 3mila e 500 euro euro al mese sei fregato. 





Luigi III ha detto:


> Quanto all'aspetto legale, legato alla lettera che ho mandato a quel maledetto bastardo, avrete notato che, pur scritta in preda a tutta la rabbia che mi sento in corpo, non gli ho rivolto ingiurie e minacce. E se mi denunciasse per la manifestazione di estremo disprezzo che ho espresso, per il reato di ingiuria vale l'exceptio veritatis, ossia il fatto che, se è vero (ed è verissimo, come mi ricorda ogni secondo quella maledetta lama che gira nella mia piaga) che è andato a letto per 4 mesi con mia moglie, nel dargli del rovinafamiglie il codice prevede un'esimente che credo mai nessun giudice potrebbe non applicare al caso concreto.


----------



## Amarax (7 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già che ci sei potresti prestagli anche una corda o un proiettile ... poi però non lamentarti se non potrà tornarteli..





Anna A ha detto:


> il prossimo gli consiglierà di tagliarsi le vene?
> ma che razza di consigli gli date? andare a parlare con la moglie di lui???
> andiamo bene.. (sdoing..)


 

A me quello che colpisce è che ognuno di noi esorta il principe a fare quello che non abbiamo fatto noi quando era il nostro turno di agire, certi che con l'esperienza fatta , sbagliata , ovvio, sarebbe stato il caso invece di...e giù i consigli che diamo. Dai più creuenti  ai più semplici :idea:.
Noi siamo qui per aiutare luigi a fare chiaro in sè sul cosa vuole lui, su cosa  fa beneca lui. Niente di più. Come amici che si incontrano e parlano in poltrona del casino che vive :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (7 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, mi spiace, ma questo è davvero fuori dal mondo.
> Capita che ci siano donne che fanno carriera e uomini che scelgono di farne meno per accudire i figli e/o la casa.
> capita che ci siano donne con poco istinto materno e uomini con forte istinto materno.
> La benedizione per i figli è che questi due si incontrino, dopo di che, cosa cambia chi si occupa di queste cose quotidiane?
> ...


 
Non  intendevo essere lapidaria con la divisione dei compiti.
Non mi pare giusto però che delle figlie se ne faccia carico *solo* il marito. Tanto più che la moglie il tempo per l'amante lo trova.:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dal contesto, se vieen rimarcato il fatto che è stata tradita credo che sia una descrizione dello stato di fatto. Cioè una prostituta è una puttana, un fornaio è un panettiere che anche quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere un caso?


ma sai, il buon senso e l'esperienza mi hanno insegnato che uno ci marcia su questioni del genere quando ha tutto da guadagnarci e niente da perdere.
nel caso dell'ex amante di luigi III, il tipo ha tutto da perdere iniziando dallo sputtanamento pubblico e conseguente mega incazzatura della moglie che se lo voleva fuori dalle balle avrebbe agito fin da subito mentre pare evidente che l'intenzione di entrambi sia quella di restare insieme.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ......capita che ci siano donne con poco istinto materno e uomini con forte istinto materno.
> La benedizione per i figli è che questi due si incontrino, dopo di che, cosa cambia chi si occupa di queste cose quotidiane?
> .........
> La coppia funziona quando le dinamiche non hanno attriti e quella del nostro amico non ne ha. Chi siamo noi per dire 'lei e la donna e lei deve fare questo o quest'altro'????
> ......


meno male che non sono l'unica a pensarla così



Grande82 ha detto:


> ............Per il fatto di andar via concordo, anche se sarebbe più efficace senza il problema delle figlie che potrebbero costituire una buona ragione, per lei, per cercarlo ancora, e quindi falserebbero la situazione. Ma potrebbe comunque essere una maniera per capire se lei vuole te e ti cerca.


se lei è davvero fragile come dice luigi
e se il senso di colpa  è molto forte non sarebbe la maniera più proficua


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quale exceptio veritatis?!
> guarda che dare della puttana ad una che esercita effettivamente il meretricio è reato (era un caso di scuola a penale 1. la cassazione è granitica al riguardo).
> per non parlare del fatto che hai *diffamato* anche la moglie di lui, chiamandola cornuta.
> comunque non ti preoccupare, se vieni denunciato o si archivia tutto o va a finire tutto davanti ad un giudice di pace penale che non capisce nulla.
> ...


porca miseria
hai ragione devi proprio smettere

soprattutto se dai indicazioni sbagliate

la diffamazione della moglie non sussiste
e nemmeno l'ingiuria

ma ove mai ci fosse l'elemento oggettivo di una delle 2 (e non c'è) vorrei proprio vederla 'sta moglie che lo denuncia

al massimo 
porterebbe la lettera all'avvocato (se il marito gliela mostrasse) per tentare, in sede di separazione, la carta della pubblica offesa arrecatagli dal comportamento del marito (ma l'avvocato la sconsiglierebbe)


----------



## aristocat (7 Aprile 2010)

*modesta opinione...*

Perdona Luigi se dopo "n" risposte mi sono persa per strada... ma in tutto questo c'è una cosa che non ho capito.

E cioè: come sta gestendo il "dopo", tua moglie?

Insomma in fondo ormai conta il giusto crogiolarsi su quanto è stata scorretta e su quanti danni ha creato...è l'"adesso" che bisogna guardare.

Per me è già tanto se riesci a capire se *oggi* lei sta facendo prevalere l'egoismo e non mostra nessuna voglia di ricostruire e di pentirsi sinceramente...oppure se invece ti mostra tutti i buoni intenti del mondo, oltre a vero pentimento (per esempio: è presente come mamma?).
E' tutta qui la questione.

Dopodichè sì, si può parlare di perdonarla, o di separarsi... ma non prima di avere chiaro questo punto qua. Che ne dici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah..lo so che mi attirerò gli strali dei salvatori dell'unità familiare a tutti i costi, ma io mi chiedo se vale proprio la pena di tenersi in casa mogli o mariti di tal fatta.
> *Mogli che non si sentono tali e fanno fatica a fare le madri (ma allora perchè si sposano?);* mariti che trombano la collega di turno.
> E' un gran puttanaio...ma buttateli fuori a calci in culo: tanto rimangono soli. E voi starete meglio.
> Ve lo dico per esperienza vissuta.
> Il cancro va estirpato subito. Non guarisce da solo.


 Concordo.


Luigi III ha detto:


> I *nostri problemi sono iniziati con la nascita della prima bimba. Io mi sono occupato di cose che, in passato, facevano solo le donne, ma non mi sento sminuito per questo. Quel che non sopporto più è vedere mia moglie scazzata per la vita famigliare*. Già diverse volte le ho detto: se non ti piace e hai una vita tanto bella che ti attende, vattene. Lei è sempre rimasta. Però, prima che sapessi del tradimento, accettavo il suo scazzo nel 50% delle giornate pensando che il giorno dopo o quello dopo ancora le sarebbe passato. Ora mi è molto più difficile tollerare che non stia bene con me. Se fosse una donna che vede la famiglia come prima cosa, non ci sarebbero problemi: il marito la ama e la desidera come se stessero insieme da un anno, ha 2 splendide bimbe, un ottimo lavoro, fra poco una casa bellissima. Invece *mi ha tradito perché faccio parte di un mondo che sente prevalentemente come una prigione*. Io credo che dovrebbe essere lei a prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare tutto e non lasciare a me quest'incombenza odiosa per cui fra 20 anni le mie figlie potranno accusarmi di essermene andato di casa senza provarle tutte prima. Ma lei dice che mi vuole ancora come marito ... è l'amore che la fa parlare o qualcos'altro. Non ne posso più, vorrei resettare tutto quello che ho in testa!





Luigi III ha detto:


> No, intendiamoci bene: *ha perso la testa per quello, che era diventato il confessore delle sue pene famigliari*. Con lui c'era un rapporto senza responsabilità e questo le piaceva. Il rovescio della medaglia è stato che, una volta beccato dalla moglie e dovendo tornare all'ovile, lui non ha appunto voluto alcuna responsabilità e l'ha scaricata smerdandola senza pietà. Io ho 40 anni, *lei 37*. Certo che ne abbiamo parlato, tante volte. Ma *se a una donna non piace passare la domenica con le figlie, io cosa ci posso fare?* *Ho cercato di alleviarle le responsabilità e darle tutta la libertà che voleva, non l'ho certo soffocata, ma non posso mica affogare le figlie nell'acqua perché così lei non deve più preparale la cena di sera!*
> Quanto all'aspetto legale, legato alla lettera che ho mandato a quel maledetto bastardo, avrete notato che, pur scritta in preda a tutta la rabbia che mi sento in corpo, non gli ho rivolto ingiurie e minacce. E se mi denunciasse per la manifestazione di estremo disprezzo che ho espresso, per il reato di ingiuria vale l'exceptio veritatis, ossia il fatto che, se è vero (ed è verissimo, come mi ricorda ogni secondo quella maledetta lama che gira nella mia piaga) che è andato a letto per 4 mesi con mia moglie, nel dargli del rovinafamiglie il codice prevede un'esimente che credo mai nessun giudice potrebbe non applicare al caso concreto.


Con gli elementi ulteriori che hai dato, concordo con Iris.
Qui la questione non è il tradimento in sè, ma il fatto che lei da tempo si pone fuori dalla coppia e dalla famiglia.
Ma di quali problemi familiari doveva cercare consolazione?
Ha due figlie sane con cui potrebbe passare serene ed entusiasmanti fine settimana, grazie anche a un compagno bravo padre e collaborativo, ed è sempre scazzata?!! :incazzato:
Non è questione di come interpretare il ruolo mateno, qui è questione di come non vuole interpretare né il ruolo genitoriale, comenque svolto, né quello di moglie.
Ma a te, Luigi, pare che lei anche prima apprezzasse quello che ha? E ora, ti pare che abbia capito cosa ha rischiato di perdere?


----------



## Amarax (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pare si scocci anche a preparare loro il pranzo...e lo posso pure capire. Ma demandare tutti i compiti al papà mi pare esagerato :unhappy:


Un po' di tempo bisogna accordarglielo. Cmq ha subìto uno sbandamento...non è che uno apre gli occhi e rinsavisce.
Almeno non mi risulta. E kid che disse gli era capitato, poi disse che era durato poco, tanto che si rilanciò per un altro poco nella storia. Ricordo bene?
Anche se sarebbe bello accadesse.


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

Se avete un coniuge che smania per passare tempo fuori casa, datemi retta: ACCONTENTATELO! E smettete di inseguirlo..è quel che vuole.
presentate una bella domanda di separazione...all'inizio è dura, ma poi ci si riprende. 
Ma se dovete prendere una decisione, prendetela in fretta: più il tempo passa e più diventa difficile ricostruirsi una vita. Sbrigatevi, che la bellezza del somaro mica dura in eterno!!!
E i figli capiranno, traendo le giuste conclusioni, mica sono scemi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se avete un coniuge che smania per passare tempo fuori casa, datemi retta: ACCONTENTATELO! E smettete di inseguirlo..è quel che vuole.
> presentate una bella domanda di separazione...all'inizio è dura, ma poi ci si riprende.
> Ma se dovete prendere una decisione, prendetela in fretta: più il tempo passa e più diventa difficile ricostruirsi una vita. Sbrigatevi, che la bellezza del somaro mica dura in eterno!!!
> E i figli capiranno, traendo le giuste conclusioni, mica sono scemi.


Ma io proprio non capisco una cosa:
Ma che significa ricostruirsi una vita?
Insomma la vita è una a prescindere e noi reagiamo alle situazioni che ci troviamo a vivere.
Non riesco a capire, sono troppo confuso:

Per esempio che vuol dire, smania di passare tempo fuori casa.
Ma casso, non è forse, non essere sempre lì, pucci pucci, manina manina, un'ancora di salvezza?
Ma porco mondo, avete mai visto che stress hanno o coniugi che hanno anche un lavoro assieme?
Ma vi rendete conto di quanto un coniuge può diventare un carceriere occulto?
E quando una inizia a spaccare i maroni: 
Il marito fa A, e lei subito a criticarlo, subito a metterlo in discussione.

Logico no?
Il marito dice: Ok, cara visto che sai tutto tu, arrangiati a farti tutto l'alfabeto, che io vado al bar con gli amici.

Che problema c'è?

Si resta annientati, perchè cazzo, ci si appoggia tutti ad una persona...

Ho ancora le prove certe che investire troppo in un rapporto: si resta delusi e basta...


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> I nostri problemi sono iniziati con la nascita della prima bimba. *Io mi sono occupato di cose che, in passato, facevano solo le donne*, ma non mi sento sminuito per questo. Quel che non sopporto più è vedere mia moglie scazzata per la vita famigliare. Già diverse volte le ho detto: se non ti piace e hai una vita tanto bella che ti attende, vattene. Lei è sempre rimasta. Però, prima che sapessi del tradimento, accettavo il suo scazzo nel 50% delle giornate pensando che il giorno dopo o quello dopo ancora le sarebbe passato. Ora mi è molto più difficile tollerare che non stia bene con me. Se fosse una donna che vede la famiglia come prima cosa, non ci sarebbero problemi: il marito la ama e la desidera come se stessero insieme da un anno, ha 2 splendide bimbe, un ottimo lavoro, fra poco una casa bellissima. Invece mi ha tradito perché faccio parte di un mondo che sente prevalentemente come una prigione. Io credo che dovrebbe essere lei a prendersi la responsabilità di sfasciare tutto e non lasciare a me quest'incombenza odiosa per cui fra 20 anni le mie figlie potranno accusarmi di essermene andato di casa senza provarle tutte prima. Ma lei dice che mi vuole ancora come marito ... è l'amore che la fa parlare o qualcos'altro. Non ne posso più, vorrei resettare tutto quello che ho in testa!


Quali cose da donne? Nel caso vi separaste saresti disposto ad avere l'affidamento delle bimbe?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quali cose da donne? Nel caso vi separaste saresti disposto ad avere l'affidamento delle bimbe?



Oramai tutto è cose da donne
A noi cosa è rimasto?

Tanto voi fate tutto e di più senza di noi tra le palle...
A che serviamo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io proprio non capisco una cosa:
> Ma che significa ricostruirsi una vita?
> Insomma la vita è una a prescindere e noi reagiamo alle situazioni che ci troviamo a vivere.
> Non riesco a capire, sono troppo confuso:
> ...


 Ma (sinceramente e senza intento provocatorio) sai che non ho ancora capito che cosa intendi tu per matrimonio/coppia e famiglia e per quale motivo insisti a dire che si debba stare insieme se vedi i partner come due persone in continua guerra fredda.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oramai tutto è cose da donne
> A noi cosa è rimasto?
> 
> Tanto voi fate tutto e di più senza di noi tra le palle...
> A che serviamo?


Ci penso e poi ti rispondo :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma (sinceramente e senza intento provocatorio) sai che non ho ancora capito che cosa intendi tu per matrimonio/coppia e famiglia e per quale motivo insisti a dire che si debba stare insieme se vedi i partner come due persone in continua guerra fredda.


1) Per me ci si separa, se la guerra è calda. Persa, tu che sai tutto, sai come stanno un uomo e una donna, che vanno a letto alla sera con il rancore dentro, e alla mattina iniziano di nuovo con i litigi? La mente si ottenebra, da entrambi le parti, qualsiasi cosa uno faccia o dica di necessità è merda.
E che Dio aiuti queste due nazioni in guerra. La separazione arriva come l'ONU, a dire basta finitela, ma se loro decidono, poi sarà la via delle ripicche.
Che la colpa è sempre TUTTA dell'altro eh?

2) IO non ho nessuna idea di come debba essere un matrimonio o una coppia. Su queste cose si vive alla giornata. 

3) Tante persone stanno assieme SOLO per convenienza. Ok?
O per abitudine
O per mutuo soccorso
Ecc...ecc..ecc...Ma mi sono reso conto, che la libertà di azione che ho avuto io nel matrimonio è da pochi. 

La visione dell'amore, della coppia, ecc...ecc..ecc...che ho letto qui dentro, a me pare una mera assurdità. Una cosa che non esiste.

Ma contenta te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Per me ci si separa, se la guerra è calda. Persa, tu che sai tutto, sai come stanno un uomo e una donna, che vanno a letto alla sera con il rancore dentro, e alla mattina iniziano di nuovo con i litigi? La mente si ottenebra, da entrambi le parti, qualsiasi cosa uno faccia o dica di necessità è merda.
> E che Dio aiuti queste due nazioni in guerra. La separazione arriva come l'ONU, a dire basta finitela, ma se loro decidono, poi sarà la via delle ripicche.
> Che la colpa è sempre TUTTA dell'altro eh?
> 
> ...


 A parte il caso 1 che si conclude in separazione se non in modo cruento... per il resto non ho capito la risposta.
Intendi che per te il matrimonio è principalmente un'unione di convenienza (economica e/o di mutua assistenza) e che i componenti di questa società debbono essere liberi di farsi i fatti loro ...avvertendo se non tornano o ...quando tornano a cena?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A parte il caso 1 che si conclude in separazione se non in modo cruento... per il resto non ho capito la risposta.
> Intendi che per te il matrimonio è principalmente un'unione di convenienza (economica e/o di mutua assistenza) e che i componenti di questa società debbono essere liberi di farsi i fatti loro ...avvertendo se non tornano o ...quando tornano a cena?


Il matrimonio è un'istituzione volta a mandare avanti la spece umana.
Esso è regolamentato da principi, norme, cultura in ogni società.
Tutte cose ben spiegate da Ares nei suoi libri.
Nessuno si fa i fatti propri: si fa ciò che bisogna fare.
Ognuno poi all'interno decide di vivere come gli pare.
Di qui, i consigli che per te possono essere utili, per altre coppie possono essere dannosissimi.
Facile dire: separati, da te che sei separata.
Più difficile mettere sul piatto della bilancia, tutti i prezzi da pagare.

Il matrimonio ha dei prezzi da pagare sai?
E molto salati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un'istituzione volta a mandare avanti la spece umana.
> Esso è regolamentato da principi, norme, cultura in ogni società.
> Tutte cose ben spiegate da Ares nei suoi libri.
> Nessuno si fa i fatti propri: si fa ciò che bisogna fare.
> ...


 Ogni cosa, ogni scelta ha un prezzo.
Il prezzo del matrimonio è salato? Lo è anche quello della separazione.
Ma l'onestà, la serenità, la dignità, la coerenza con se stesso non si pagano


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni cosa, ogni scelta ha un prezzo.
> Il prezzo del matrimonio è salato? Lo è anche quello della separazione.
> Ma l'onestà, la serenità, la dignità, la coerenza con se stesso non si pagano


E se all'interno di un matrimonio si garantissero dignità e onestà e serenità mantenendo anche la coerenza con noi stessi e con i nostri sentimenti?


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se all'interno di un matrimonio si garantissero dignità e onestà e serenità mantenendo anche la coerenza con noi stessi e con i nostri sentimenti?


 
Non credo che conte abbia questa fortuna. Lui non ha mai provato la convivenza che implicasse amore. Non ha mai provato(dice lui, mica io) la passione vera.
Sta tentanto di convincere noi ( in realtà se stesso) che sì è infelice, ma che anche gli altri lo sono, che l'amore non esiste, e che pure se esiste dura poco, che la passione non fa per lui...ecc ecc.
La moglie se ne frega di lui, lamenta spesso il fatto di essere stato e di essere ancora poco amato. Ma poi ci viene a dire: ma sono fortunato...perchè sono libero di andare e venire.
Ognuno trova  una spiegazionealla propria insoddisfazione una spiegazione. Lui si dà questa. 
La volpe e l'uva insomma: siccome non ci arrivo non mi piace, o peggio non esiste!!!


----------



## ellina69 (8 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La moglie se ne frega di lui, lamenta spesso il fatto di essere stato e di essere ancora poco amato. Ma poi ci viene a dire: ma sono fortunato...perchè sono libero di andare e venire.
> Ognuno trova una spiegazionealla propria insoddisfazione una spiegazione. Lui si dà questa.
> La volpe e l'uva insomma: siccome non ci arrivo non mi piace, o peggio non esiste!!!


ammazza ...del genere "dico non dico" :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ammazza ...del genere "dico non dico" :rotfl:


L'importante è che ne sia convinto lui. La realtà è quella che si ha in testa.:up:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Aprile 2010)

le indicazioni sbagliate le dai te. non mi dilungo, perchè i pareri pro veritate gratis non li do.

e comunque, a quanto vedo, non sono il solo che si è dispiaciuto per Santi Licheri.





Amoremio ha detto:


> porca miseria
> hai ragione devi proprio smettere
> 
> soprattutto se dai indicazioni sbagliate
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Aprile 2010)

... e comunque, da come concepisci l' "elemento oggettivo", mi sa che ti sei fermato a penale 1 (editio minor di Antolisei, praticamente a metà strada tra un bignami e una sentenza di Biscardi)


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se all'interno di un matrimonio si garantissero dignità e onestà e serenità mantenendo anche la coerenza con noi stessi e con i nostri sentimenti?


Magari per tanta gente è così, ma viene naturale e spontaneo.
i guai iniziano quando uno tutto sommato si aggrappa a certi valori e l'altro ci sputa sopra.
Sempre stato coerente con i miei sentimenti però.
Se arrivo a dirti che ti voglio bene, stai certa che è così.
E ti voglio bene, nonostante tutto, ok?
Come dire sei una stronza, ma ti amo: allora ti tratterò meno peggio di tanta altra gente.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> le indicazioni sbagliate le dai te. non mi dilungo, perchè i pareri pro veritate gratis non li do.
> 
> e comunque, a quanto vedo, non sono il solo che si è dispiaciuto per Santi Licheri.





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... e comunque, da come concepisci l' "elemento oggettivo", mi sa che ti sei fermato a penale 1 (editio minor di Antolisei, praticamente a metà strada tra un bignami e una sentenza di Biscardi)


contento tu :rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (9 Aprile 2010)

uhm...e il principe?


----------



## Amarax (9 Aprile 2010)

*x luigi*

la tua casella è piena...


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la tua casella è piena...


:rofl: che tenera che sei Amarax :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amarax (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl: che tenera che sei Amarax :rofl::rofl:


Perchè?


----------



## Amarax (9 Aprile 2010)

Intanto il principe non si vede:no:


----------



## Anna A (9 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Intanto il principe non si vede:no:


dici che non gli bastano le legnate che ha già preso in questo bel forum pieno di gente comprensiva?


----------



## Amarax (9 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dici che non gli bastano le legnate che ha già preso in questo bel forum pieno di gente comprensiva?


:unhappy: aspettavo notizie ...e cmq non tutti l'hanno attaccato...


----------



## Luigi III (10 Aprile 2010)

Eccomi, sono ancora vivo, se questo si può dire essere vivo.
Amarax, la mia casella dovrebbe essere vuota.
In molti mi avete detto che ci vuole tempo perché passi. Nel mio caso non è neanche un mese da quel maledetto 14 marzo che mi ha distrutto la vita.
Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Amarax (10 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono ancora vivo, se questo si può dire essere vivo.
> Amarax, la mia casella dovrebbe essere vuota.
> In molti mi avete detto che ci vuole tempo perché passi. Nel mio caso non è neanche un mese da quel maledetto 14 marzo che mi ha distrutto la vita.
> Buona notte a tutti.


La vita ,alla scoperta del tradimento diventa un inferno, lo sappiamo in molti qui. E dopo ...pure. ma più o meno passa.
Devi darti il tempo per capire e perdonare. A dimenticare credo che non riesca.
Almeno io non riesco.
Verranno fuori tante lacrime e tanti discorsi con tua moglie. Datevi il tempo necessario per analizzare come state e cosa volete fare.
Buona giornata e a più tardi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La vita ,alla scoperta del tradimento diventa un inferno, lo sappiamo in molti qui. E dopo ...pure. ma più o meno passa.
> Devi darti il tempo per capire e perdonare. A dimenticare credo che non riesca.
> Almeno io non riesco.
> Verranno fuori tante lacrime e tanti discorsi con tua moglie. Datevi il tempo necessario per analizzare come state e cosa volete fare.
> Buona giornata e a più tardi.


 Quoto.
Almeno sei mesi per ...tirare il fiato...
Bruja diceva sempre che per sentirsene fuori ci vogliono due anni... eh sì minimo.


----------



## Amarax (10 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Almeno sei mesi per ...tirare il fiato...
> Bruja diceva sempre che per sentirsene fuori ci vogliono due anni... eh sì minimo.


Io solo a tirare il fiato ci ho messo di più...ma il mio coniuge è stato...renitente???:no:
di più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io solo a tirare il fiato ci ho messo di più...ma il mio coniuge è stato...renitente???:no:
> di più...


 ...recidivo?


----------



## Amarax (10 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...recidivo?


 
Già...:infelice:
Ma non è il caso del principe.
la moglie è molto dispiaciuta e noi sappiamo che un tradimento può accadere,no?
Io spero che ne vengano fuori insieme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...:infelice:
> Ma non è il caso del principe.
> la moglie è molto dispiaciuta e noi sappiamo che un tradimento può accadere,no?
> Io spero che ne vengano fuori insieme


 Lo spero anch'io.


----------



## aristocat (10 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...:infelice:
> Ma non è il caso del principe.
> *la moglie è molto dispiaciuta* e noi sappiamo che un tradimento può accadere,no?
> Io spero che ne vengano fuori insieme


Hm. Dove l'hai letto che è molto dispiaciuta?
Se non fosse stata lasciata dall'amante si sarebbe davvero dispiaciuta lo stesso...o avrebbe continuato la storia d'ammmmore imperterrita?


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> o avrebbe continuato la storia d'ammmmore imperterrita?


Secondo me ci voglio altre due m. :mrgreen:

Comunque quoto, secondo me non si avrà mai la certezza del pentimento, in questo caso.
La coincidenza è sempre troppo sospetta: l'amantebeccatodallamoglie-lascial'amantesposata/o-che guarda caso proprio in quel momento capisce di che persona meravigliosa sia il coniuge, si rende conto di cosa stava per perdere-e bla bla bla- e decide di tornare sui suoi passi....:condom:


----------



## aristocat (11 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> I nostri problemi sono iniziati con la nascita della prima bimba. [...] Quel che non sopporto più è vedere mia moglie scazzata per la vita famigliare. [...]
> *Ma lei dice che mi vuole ancora come marito ... è l'amore che la fa parlare o qualcos'altro.*


Brutto da dirsi, però vero: molti si sposano principalmente *per adeguarsi a un modello sociale*. 
Non tutti sono fatti per il matrimonio e per essere genitori responsabili, però molti di questi si sposano lo stesso (magari entro i 35 anni ) per conformarsi a uno standard, dopodichè - salvate le apparenze - si sentono liberi di viversi la vita che vogliono davvero.
Ergo l'altro coniuge è soltanto una copertura :condom:
Ci sta, comunque, che chi si sposa senza essere davvero pronto per questo passo non lo faccia sempre ispirato da un "disegno diabolico"... magari lo fa in buona fede, perchè non ha valutato bene che cosa significa davvero onorare ogni giorno la fede che si porta al dito.
Però il risultato alla fine è lo stesso, nel senso che i nodi vengono comunque al pettine... e cioè che quella persona non è tagliata per vivere in una famiglia (anche solo di marito e moglie... o di mamma e figlio...).


----------



## Luigi III (12 Aprile 2010)

Noi ci siamo sposati perché stavamo benissimo insieme, perché ci amavamo. Ho passato allora gli anni più belli della mia vita. Grazie a lei. Ed è proprio in ricordo di tutto il bene ci eravamo fatti che non mi capacito di quel che è successo.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2010)

Luigi, da fuori...lei amava te perchè amava essere amata da te. A be guardare  la sua deresponsabilizzazione sui figli è chiara, lei non ne voleva sinceramente, lei voleva essere amata...stop, essere il centro della tua vita. Adesso che fai, rendi i filgi indietro peer fare felice lei oppure la fai crescere?
Non pensare a quello che ti ha detto razionalmente, tante persone a parole vogliono quacosa e senza neppure saperlo davvero non gli interessa.


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Brutto da dirsi, però vero: molti si sposano principalmente *per adeguarsi a un modello sociale*.
> Non tutti sono fatti per il matrimonio e per essere genitori responsabili, però molti di questi si sposano lo stesso (magari entro i 35 anni ) per conformarsi a uno standard, dopodichè - salvate le apparenze - si sentono liberi di viversi la vita che vogliono davvero.
> Ergo l'altro coniuge è soltanto una copertura :condom:
> Ci sta, comunque, che chi si sposa senza essere davvero pronto per questo passo non lo faccia sempre ispirato da un "disegno diabolico"... magari lo fa in buona fede, perchè non ha valutato bene che cosa significa davvero onorare ogni giorno la fede che si porta al dito.
> Però il risultato alla fine è lo stesso, nel senso che i nodi vengono comunque al pettine... e cioè che quella persona non è tagliata per vivere in una famiglia (anche solo di marito e moglie... o di mamma e figlio...).


Conosco questo genere di persone percho c'ho avuto a che fare per un paio di anni. Per l'appunto si chiamava come la moglie di Luigi e si è rivelata per quello che era lo stesso giorno, il 14 marzo. A volte le coincidenze sono incredibili e la storia si ripete. 
Secondo me una come lei non guarirà mai e tu caro Luigi dovresti iniziare a pensare al futuro senza di lei se vuoi una vita migliore. Una donna come tua moglie ti rovinerà l'esistenza se non la lasci...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luigi, da fuori...lei amava te perchè amava essere amata da te. A be guardare la sua deresponsabilizzazione sui figli è chiara, lei non ne voleva sinceramente, lei voleva essere amata...stop, essere il centro della tua vita. Adesso che fai, rendi i filgi indietro peer fare felice lei oppure la fai crescere?
> Non pensare a quello che ti ha detto razionalmente, tante persone a parole vogliono quacosa e senza neppure saperlo davvero non gli interessa.


dan, ce ne sono di donne che non hanno uno spiccato senso materno

in una coppia ci si compensa

può senz'altro essere che lei non sia cresciuta

ma non ci dimentichiamo che Luigi era felice con lei
non è stata il compendio delle negatività dell'universo


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Conosco questo genere di persone percho c'ho avuto a che fare per un paio di anni. Per l'appunto si chiamava come la moglie di Luigi e si è rivelata per quello che era lo stesso giorno, il 14 marzo. A volte le coincidenze sono incredibili e la storia si ripete.
> Secondo me una come lei non guarirà mai e tu caro Luigi dovresti iniziare a pensare al futuro senza di lei se vuoi una vita migliore. Una donna come tua moglie ti rovinerà l'esistenza se non la lasci...


se la somiglianza è con la tua ex amante, 
non dimentichiamoci che la moglie di Luigi non risulta essere una seriale


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se la somiglianza è con la tua ex amante,
> non dimentichiamoci che la moglie di Luigi non risulta essere una seriale


Forse non è seriale ma il suo comportamento in famiglia, con le figlie, con il marito, il raccontargli tutto apparentemente senza motivo eccetera mi ricorda la mia ex amante


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Conosco questo genere di persone percho c'ho avuto a che fare per un paio di anni. Per l'appunto si chiamava come la moglie di Luigi e si è rivelata per quello che era lo stesso giorno, il 14 marzo. A volte le coincidenze sono incredibili e la storia si ripete.
> Secondo me una come lei non guarirà mai e tu caro Luigi dovresti iniziare a pensare al futuro senza di lei se vuoi una vita migliore. *Una donna come tua moglie ti rovinerà l'esistenza se non la lasci*...


come no... sempre gli stessi archetipi e discorsi.
poi si scopre, però, che vi sposate le sante per poi andare a cercare le meno sante...lamentandovi delle sante ma continuando a sognare (nel tuo caso) le non sante.
e non dire di no, visto che sei sempre informatissimo sulla tua ex amante.


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come no... sempre gli stessi archetipi e discorsi.
> poi si scopre, però, che vi sposate le sante per poi andare a cercare le meno sante...lamentandovi delle sante ma continuando a sognare (nel tuo caso) le non sante.
> e non dire di no, visto che sei sempre informatissimo sulla tua ex amante.


aritanghete!!! 

io volevo solo dare il mio contributo e dire la mia ma tutte le volte mi tiri fuori 'sta storia dell'informatissimo... 
che palle Annina!!! :mrgreen: le cose che so le so perchè me le dicono ma sinceramente non mi fanno ne caldo e ne freddo. non nego che la storia mi ha lasciato un segno indelebile e, forse, è probabile che se torno qui su questo forum, questa cicatrice non sia ancora risargita del tutto. quando penso alla storiaccia che ho avuto con la seriale non riesco più a ricordarmi il male che mi ha fatto e questo non credo sia un bene.
In ogni caso adesso sono felice con mia moglie e questo mi basta e mi avanza.


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> aritanghete!!!
> 
> io volevo solo dare il mio contributo e dire la mia ma tutte le volte mi tiri fuori 'sta storia dell'informatissimo...
> che palle Annina!!! :mrgreen: le cose che so le so perchè me le dicono ma sinceramente non mi fanno ne caldo e ne freddo. non nego che la storia mi ha lasciato un segno indelebile e, forse, è probabile che se torno qui su questo forum, questa cicatrice non sia ancora risargita del tutto. *quando penso alla storiaccia che ho avuto con la seriale non riesco più a ricordarmi il male che mi ha fatto e questo non credo sia un bene.*
> *In ogni caso adesso sono felice con mia moglie e questo mi basta e mi avanza*.


non è un bene ma neanche un male.
poi scusa, ovvio che al momento sei felice con tua moglie.. ma lo eri anche prima della seriale, mica no.
ma mi sa che o non hai capito o non vuoi capire quello che intendevo.. secondo me hai capito... ma è meglio non svegliare il cane che dorme ( e ti dò straragione, eh)


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

*Il  massimo desiderio sessuale di un uomo è una vergine con l'esperienza di una  puttana. *
( Edward Dahlberg )


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2010)

E se se si trova una puttana con l'esperienza di una vergine che fa???


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPwz_ln8T9I


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Io passo di qua per gli aggiornamenti.
Come va principe?


----------



## Magenta (14 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io passo di qua per gli aggiornamenti.
> Come va principe?


Ecco,come va?


----------



## Papero (15 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io passo di qua per gli aggiornamenti.
> Come va *principe*?


ma *principe *da dove salta fuori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma *principe *da dove salta fuori?


 Il nick Luigi III suona come dinastico.


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il nick Luigi III suona come dinastico.


 
Si e per questo lo chiamo principe.
In contrapposizione al conte


----------



## Luigi III (16 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io passo di qua per gli aggiornamenti.
> Come va principe?


 L'unica cosa buona è che ormai mi alzo al mattino già sapendo cosa mi aspetta nella giornata: un senso smisurato di tristezza, di abbandono e totale solitudine (con l'unica eccezione di qualche amico via telefono). Ormai ho interiorizzato che la mia vecchia vita si è definitivamente affossata. Questa è veramente orrenda. Mia moglie, i primi giorni, almeno mi riservava ancora delle attenzioni, nel tentativo di salvare il nostro rapporto. Ora è persa nei suoi pensieri, glaciale con me come un iceberg. Eppure non riesco ancora a mettere la parola fine. Rinuncerò a lei quando mi dirà che non mi ama più, cosa che non ha ancora avuto il coraggio di dirmi, anche se tutto nel suo comportamento lascia intuire che sia così. Era stato facile profeta Becco nell'annunciarmi che sarebbe stato dolorosissimo; è proprio così.


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona è che ormai mi alzo al mattino già sapendo cosa mi aspetta nella giornata: un senso smisurato di tristezza, di abbandono e totale solitudine (con l'unica eccezione di qualche amico via telefono). Ormai ho interiorizzato che la mia vecchia vita si è definitivamente affossata. Questa è veramente orrenda. Mia moglie, i primi giorni, almeno mi riservava ancora delle attenzioni, nel tentativo di salvare il nostro rapporto. Ora è persa nei suoi pensieri, glaciale con me come un iceberg. Eppure non riesco ancora a mettere la parola fine. Rinuncerò a lei quando mi dirà che non mi ama più, cosa che non ha ancora avuto il coraggio di dirmi, anche se tutto nel suo comportamento lascia intuire che sia così. Era stato facile profeta Becco nell'annunciarmi che sarebbe stato dolorosissimo; è proprio così.


 
Non c'è un solo appiglio per sperare.
Che pensi di fare?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

perchè non cerchi un chiarimento?


----------



## Luigi III (16 Aprile 2010)

Naturalmente ho tentato, ma lei non mi dice nulla. Ha la testa da un'altra parte. Se la vedo triste e cerco di starle vicino, ho come la sensazione che mi respinga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho tentato, ma lei non mi dice nulla. Ha la testa da un'altra parte. Se la vedo triste e cerco di starle vicino, ho come la sensazione che mi respinga.


Un'utente storica diceva e ti direbbe (se riuscisse a collegarsi): sbattila al muro!
Intendendo che devi prendere in mano la situazione da uomo e dire che da lei, che tu ancora ami, e in nome della vostra famiglia, tu vuoi che si impegni con te per ricostruire un rapporto e che lo vuoi vero, forte e migliore. E che le dai un tempo breve per decidersi a farlo perché tu la ami, ma che lei deve farsi carico delle sue responsabilità.
Ma tutto questo con fermezza e passione.


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho tentato, ma lei non mi dice nulla. Ha la testa da un'altra parte. Se la vedo triste e cerco di starle vicino, ho come la sensazione che mi respinga.


 
Mi dispiace tanto e le sto pensando tutte per scuoterla.
Dovrebbe temere di perderti per fare qualcosa lei.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona è che ormai mi alzo al mattino già sapendo cosa mi aspetta nella giornata: un senso smisurato di tristezza, di abbandono e totale solitudine (con l'unica eccezione di qualche amico via telefono). Ormai ho interiorizzato che la mia vecchia vita si è definitivamente affossata. Questa è veramente orrenda. Mia moglie, i primi giorni, almeno mi riservava ancora delle attenzioni, nel tentativo di salvare il nostro rapporto. Ora è persa nei suoi pensieri, glaciale con me come un iceberg. Eppure non riesco ancora a mettere la parola fine. *Rinuncerò a lei quando mi dirà che non mi ama più, cosa che non ha ancora avuto il coraggio di dirmi, anche se tutto nel suo comportamento lascia intuire che sia così. Era stato facile profeta Becco nell'annunciarmi che sarebbe stato dolorosissimo; è proprio così*.


non te lo dirà mai...
dai svegliati. prima di perdonare perché non vi prendete un anno?, ma anche sei o sette mesi, eh..
sai quante cose si capiscono in quei mesi?


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un'utente storica diceva e ti direbbe (se riuscisse a collegarsi): sbattila al muro!
> Intendendo che devi prendere in mano la situazione da uomo e dire che da lei, che tu ancora ami, e in nome della vostra famiglia, tu vuoi che si impegni con te per ricostruire un rapporto e che lo vuoi vero, forte e migliore. E che le dai un tempo breve per decidersi a farlo perché tu la ami, ma che lei deve farsi carico delle sue responsabilità.
> Ma tutto questo con fermezza e passione.


sono contraria alle forzature ma molto favorevole ad un periodo di sano distacco da parte del tradito.
io l'ho mandato via. è tornato lui, dopo 7 mesi ma era in condizioni da... lasciamo perdere... altro che corna.


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2010)

Quoto Anna! Magari prova a mollarla di punto in bianco, può darsi che non avendoti più al suo finco si smuova qualcosa in lei....

Anche se è rischioso, molto rischioso...tu non sei pronto a perderla (anche se l'hai già persa sentimentalmente, per me) e un'azione del genere potrebbe darle il via libera per far quel che vuole....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono contraria alle forzature ma molto favorevole ad un periodo di sano distacco da parte del tradito.
> io l'ho mandato via. è tornato lui, dopo 7 mesi ma era in condizioni da... lasciamo perdere... altro che corna.


Ma come, tu lo mandi via da casa sua e lui ci va?
Penso comunque che impararare a lasciarsi perdere, sia una grande arte!


----------



## Anna A (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come, tu lo mandi via da casa sua e lui ci va?
> Penso comunque che impararare a lasciarsi perdere, sia una grande arte!


era già altrove più che a casa, anche prima che gli dicessi vai. non l'ho buttato fuori di casa ma non ce la facevo più a reggere il suo andare e venire senza regola.
ovviamente in quei 7 mesi lo vedevo spesso e mi chiamava 50 volte al giorno con deliri che non ho voglia di ricordare.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> era già altrove più che a casa, anche prima che gli dicessi vai. non l'ho buttato fuori di casa ma non ce la facevo più a reggere il suo andare e venire senza regola.
> ovviamente in quei 7 mesi lo vedevo spesso e mi chiamava 50 volte al giorno con deliri che non ho voglia di ricordare.


Immagino: la vera vita di coppia: tra un uomo e una donna ci può stare veramente di tutto! I guai iniziano sempre quando uno decide per l'altro i termini della questione. Ma se questo è l'unico modo con cui uno sa di potersi rapportare ad un altro, poi ne paga, tutte, le amare conseguenze del caso. Con gli interessi per giunta!


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Girare pagina. Presto e definitivamente.
Mi sa che bisogna mettere l'attack alle pagine brutte per non aprirle mai più.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Girare pagina. Presto e definitivamente.
> Mi sa che bisogna mettere l'attack alle pagine brutte per non aprirle mai più.


Meglio dimenticare. Per anni ho praticato una tecnica, che consiste nel ricordarsi e mettere via i brutti ricordi in un bussolotto conosciuto. In questo modo, potevo chiuderlo al termine e di fatto mi sono poi dimenticato tutto, realmente.

A differenza di altre tecniche (consumo di droga, altre forme "amputazione" del cervello), questa non lascia tracce inconsce. Ma richiede il coraggio di aprire il libro ancora una volta. Nel riconoscere le proprie colpe e nel perdono delle colpe altrui, si consuma il ricordo in modo definitivo.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Meglio dimenticare. Per anni ho praticato una tecnica, che consiste nel ricordarsi e mettere via i brutti ricordi in un bussolotto conosciuto. In questo modo, potevo chiuderlo al termine e di fatto mi sono poi dimenticato tutto, realmente.
> 
> A differenza di altre tecniche (consumo di droga, altre forme "amputazione" del cervello), questa non lascia tracce inconsce. Ma richiede il coraggio di aprire il libro ancora una volta. Nel riconoscere le proprie colpe e nel perdono delle colpe altrui, si consuma il ricordo in modo definitivo.


 
Chi, e come ti ha aiutato a farlo?


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Nel riconoscere le proprie colpe e nel perdono delle colpe altrui, si consuma il ricordo in modo definitivo.


Purtroppo però i si deve rivolgere ad una persona per perdonarla...quindi se non c'è la possibilità si vive e si continua a vivere in un qualcosa di incompiuto.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo però i si deve rivolgere ad una persona per perdonarla...quindi se non c'è la possibilità si vive e si continua a vivere in un qualcosa di incompiuto.


 
..o si valuta l'inutilità e la pochezza dell'interlocutore e lo si manda metaforicamente affà nbagno  e W la vita!!! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo però i si deve rivolgere ad una persona per perdonarla...quindi se non c'è la possibilità si vive e si continua a vivere in un qualcosa di incompiuto.


C'è anche un 'libro' delle colpe proprie che non si riescono a farsi perdonare o almeno tentare. Persone che spariscono del tutto dalla nostra vita per qualunque motivo.

Io 'pago' qualche volta il conto in un modo o nell'altro, per cancellare un capitolo in questo libro. Uno per uno se ne va. E' importante farlo consapevolmente, cioè pago ad esempio il debito di un mio amico per cancellare un capitolo dove sono rimasto debitore io.

E' più difficile spiegare che fare, ma in alcune situazioni non è possibile procedere diversamente. E dall'altra parte so che pagando il conto altrui genero un flusso di energie positive, che annulla in qualche modo il mio negativo. E in tal momento posso dimenticare anche quello.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Chi, e come ti ha aiutato a farlo?


Sono rimasto in 'esilio' per 12 anni, lontano dalla famiglia e da problemi estranei ai miei. Un'immersione piena nel mio essere, quasi senza distrazioni.

La tecnica per dimenticare si è evoluta da sé. Prima ho trovato il modo per ricordare anche i più nascosti segreti di me stesso. Poi ho elaborato, rivissuto un'altra volta, poi impacchettato e etichettato, poi messo nel magazzino.

Alla fine ho chiuso il magazzino e intascato la chiave. Oggi, certe cose so che sono accadute, ma non le riconosco (realmente) come parte della mia vita. E questo mi da una gran forza di procedere sulla mia via, senza rimorsi, timore o rancore.


----------



## ellina69 (19 Aprile 2010)

caro Luigi, innanizitutto devo dirti che mi spiace tanto ...so cosa si prova di fronte all'indifferenza. Si soffre atrocemente. noi traditi, con il nostro cairco di sofferenza e di umiliazione, ci aspetteremmo almeno di essere costantemente coccolati e rassicurati dal partner/traditore ..e invece ...e invece devi capire che se ti ha tradito, se si è dichiarata innamorata e coinvolta dall'altro, queste rassicurazioni non arriveranno. non è stata una cottarella per lei. non è stata una scappatella. e ora sta male. E la misura del suo stare male è direttamente proporzionale all'indifferenza e insofferenza che ti manifesta. Io, in base alla mia esperienza, posso dirti che è molto meglio lasciarla andare, che vada a riflettere, a ritrovarsi, a decidere, che torni con l'altro, che faccia quello che crede, ma subire anche l'umiliazione dei suoi dubbi, del suo gelo, dei suoi silenzi ...io non ce l'ho fatta. era troppo umilante, oltre al tradimento. Ha prevalso un senso di dignità. Però è difficile, lo so, e se tu non sei pronto, non forzarti a fare cose che non senti. prenditi tempo, arriverà un momento in cui saprai istintivamente cosa è giusto fare. Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> caro Luigi, innanizitutto devo dirti che mi spiace tanto ...so cosa si prova di fronte all'indifferenza. Si soffre atrocemente. noi traditi, con il nostro cairco di sofferenza e di umiliazione, ci aspetteremmo almeno di essere costantemente coccolati e rassicurati dal partner/traditore ..e invece ...e invece devi capire che se ti ha tradito, se si è dichiarata innamorata e coinvolta dall'altro, queste rassicurazioni non arriveranno. non è stata una cottarella per lei. non è stata una scappatella. e ora sta male. E la misura del suo stare male è direttamente proporzionale all'indifferenza e insofferenza che ti manifesta. Io, in base alla mia esperienza, posso dirti che è molto meglio lasciarla andare, che vada a riflettere, a ritrovarsi, a decidere, che torni con l'altro, che faccia quello che crede, ma subire anche l'umiliazione dei suoi dubbi, del suo gelo, dei suoi silenzi ...io non ce l'ho fatta. era troppo umilante, oltre al tradimento. Ha prevalso un senso di dignità. Però è difficile, lo so, e se tu non sei pronto, non forzarti a fare cose che non senti. prenditi tempo, arriverà un momento in cui saprai istintivamente cosa è giusto fare. Ti abbraccio forte


E tu come stai?
Un abbraccio


----------



## ellina69 (19 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu come stai?
> Un abbraccio


non male, la mia bimba mi impegna moto, sono perennemente stanca, però non male. Il padre si sta riavvicinando, sembra voler mettere la testa a posto. è che è troppo tradi, per tutto, anche per la bimba. Io agevolo il suo reinserimento come padre, ma ormai è più di un anno e mezzo che si è fatto gli affaracci suoi e ora trovare un ruolo degno non è così semplice. abbiamo imparato a fare a meno di lui. Con il nuovo compagno va bene, io mi sono concentrata di più su me stessa e mia figlia, e "magicamente" le cose sono migliorate, anche lui ha fatto tanti progressi, è uscito da quella sorta di dipendenza psicologica verso la ex moglie, è presente totalmente su di noi. La ex non se ne fa una ragione, lo perseguita assiduamente, ma lui sa mettere le adeguate barriere protettive per noi. E la cosa, in ine, non ci tocca più di tanto, se la gestisce lui, e bene direi. Insomma ...va bene..anche se ...uno smarrimento di fondo perenne. Sono stata catapultata in una vita nuova, senza averlo chiesto, e ogni tanto la cosa mi confonde ancora un po'. ti abbraccio tanto anche io, cara amica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non male, la mia bimba mi impegna moto, sono perennemente stanca, però non male. Il padre si sta riavvicinando, sembra voler mettere la testa a posto. è che è troppo tradi, per tutto, anche per la bimba. Io agevolo il suo reinserimento come padre, ma ormai è più di un anno e mezzo che si è fatto gli affaracci suoi e ora trovare un ruolo degno non è così semplice. abbiamo imparato a fare a meno di lui. Con il nuovo compagno va bene, io mi sono concentrata di più su me stessa e mia figlia, e "magicamente" le cose sono migliorate, anche lui ha fatto tanti progressi, è uscito da quella sorta di dipendenza psicologica verso la ex moglie, è presente totalmente su di noi. La ex non se ne fa una ragione, lo perseguita assiduamente, ma lui sa mettere le adeguate barriere protettive per noi. E la cosa, in ine, non ci tocca più di tanto, se la gestisce lui, e bene direi. Insomma ...va bene..anche se ...uno smarrimento di fondo perenne. Sono stata catapultata in una vita nuova, senza averlo chiesto, e ogni tanto la cosa mi confonde ancora un po'. ti abbraccio tanto anche io, cara amica


 Sono contenta di leggerti serena e che lui si sia riavvicinato come padre.
Chissà quante cose belle avrai...
Un'amica diceva che ognuno nella vita ha gioie e dolori e magari passa una vita di serenità e poi viene colpito duramente, invece dopo una serie di batoste non possono che esserci cose belle.
Mi è sempre piaciuta questa "filosofia" anche quando mi illudevo di vivere serenità. Ma credo che per un po' di poter star tranquilla...


----------



## mariasole (19 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Naturalmente ho tentato, ma lei non mi dice nulla. Ha la testa da un'altra parte. Se la vedo triste e cerco di starle vicino, ho come la sensazione che mi respinga.


Ciao Luigi, leggere queste cose mi riporta indietro di qualche mese. Vedevo mio marito con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto che fissava la tv, abbandonato sul divano, a volte con gli occhi lucidi. 
Quanto ho sofferto nel vederlo soffrire x un'altra. 
I primi tempi sono durissimi.
Cerca di capire che anche x lei non sarà facile rinunciare alla sua storia e al contatto con l'altro.
Io, bramosa di capire, lo tempestavo di domande su quanto successo e su cosa provasse e lui, per scaricarsi la coscenza e per sfogarsi, me ne ha dette di tutti i colori.
Ero e sono la sua sola valvola di sfogo, la sua unica vera amica.
Ora tutte quelle parole e quei sentimenti mi schiacciano, cerca di non fare il mio errore, io non riesco a dimenticare quelle parole.
Lasciala stare da sola, non chiederle cosa prova, cosa sente x lui o per te.
Adesso è troppo confusa.


----------



## Papero (19 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, leggere queste cose mi riporta indietro di qualche mese. Vedevo mio marito con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto che fissava la tv, abbandonato sul divano, a volte con gli occhi lucidi.
> Quanto ho sofferto nel vederlo soffrire x un'altra.
> I primi tempi sono durissimi.
> Cerca di capire che anche x lei non sarà facile rinunciare alla sua storia e al contatto con l'altro.
> ...


Cara mariasole questa cosa non la concepisco! Forse mi sono perso qualcosa? L'hai tradito tu? Oppure ti ha tradito lui?? Da traditore posso dirti che le domande di mia moglie era pressanti e stancanti, che sarei voluto scomparire, morire, volatilizzarmi, polverizzarmi per non ascoltarle ma mai e poi mai mi sarei sognato di _dirgliene di tutti i colori!!_


----------



## mariasole (19 Aprile 2010)

[ 


Papero ha detto:


> *dirgliene di tutti i colori!!*


E' il modo + elegante per definire la montagna di cavolate che ha sparato in quei giorni.
Non è entrato nei particolari della loro relazione, ci mancherebbe, ma ha + volte messo in discussione i suoi sentimenti nei miei confronti dichiarandosi confuso, diviso tra me e lei.

Bellissimo sentirsi dire che voleva bene ad entrambe.

Se ricordi in una prima fase aveva pensato di lasciarmi per lei.

E qui mi viene da chiedere una cosa che da un pò mi frulla in testa*, quanti traditori "innamorati" una volta scoperti decidono di lasciare il nido?*
Mi sembra di capire pochissimi; lasciano la scelta al tradito. 
Tutto il coraggio lo hanno già consumato al momento di instaurare una relazione, tutte le energie sono state impiegate per costruire una storia fondata sulle menzogne e sui sotterfugi.
Poi quando scoppia la bomba rimangono rintronati e messi alle strette dal coniuge e dall'amante; diventa dura scegliere di andare a vivere in un monolocale e non vedere tuo figlio tutti i giorni.
Sono un pò acida ultimamente, si vede?


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sono rimasto in 'esilio' per 12 anni, lontano dalla famiglia e da problemi estranei ai miei. Un'immersione piena nel mio essere, quasi senza distrazioni.
> 
> La tecnica per dimenticare si è evoluta da sé. Prima ho trovato il modo per ricordare anche i più nascosti segreti di me stesso. Poi ho elaborato, rivissuto un'altra volta, poi impacchettato e etichettato, poi messo nel magazzino.
> 
> Alla fine ho chiuso il magazzino e intascato la chiave. Oggi, certe cose so che sono accadute, ma non le riconosco (realmente) come parte della mia vita. E questo mi da una gran forza di procedere sulla mia via, senza rimorsi, timore o rancore.


 
In definitiva significa accettare la vita e le ingiustizie che ci coinvolgono
 ed il tempo impiegato è strettamente connesso con le difficoltà incontrate. Questo è crescere.


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2010)

Luigiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii????
dove sei e come va????:no:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > _*dirgliene di tutti i colori!!* _
> ...


Del resto si tradisce e non si chiude la relazione principale proprio perché non si vuole rinunciare a niente.

Ho visto anch'io la desolazione di chi incredulo contempla le macerie di una deflagrazione che ha innescato, credendo di poter giocare con la polvere pirica e fare solo qualche girandola.


----------



## Luigi III (20 Aprile 2010)

Ellina e Maria Sole, alla Leopardi direi: ohimè quanto assomiglia il vostro costume al mio. In particolare la storia di Ellina l'ho trovata semplicemente tremenda. Leggendo quello che ha provato mi sono del tutto immedesimato nei suoi sentimenti, ciò che di peggio possa provare una persona. Già, perchè si sa che nella vita inevitabilmente si va incontro a degli eventi molto negativi, ma quando è proprio la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere l'esistenza, quella che sempre dovrebbe essere al tuo fianco, a cagionare il disastro, pugnalandoti alle spalle, tutto sembra crollare, come se il sole tramontasse senza più rinascere e l'oscurità andasse a coprire tutto. Anche a me è capitato di avere delle crisi di pianto come un bambino, di dovermi nascondere alla vista di altre persone per non dare spettacolo, cose mai successe prima.
Pochi giorni fa, a forza di riscontrare l'atteggiamento glaciale e disinteressato di mia moglie, ero arrivato a quello che mi sembrava il punto di non ritorno e stavo iniziando a pensare a come riorganizzare la mia vita. Ebbene, lei credo che abbia avvertito che stavo per mandare il nostro matrimonio al macero e allora ha reagito finalmente in modo positivo. Come scrive Ellina, da tradito ho bisogno di molte attenzioni e di sentirmi di nuovo l'Unico della sua vita. Ora va meglio. Vedremo se sarà un fuoco di paglia e se avrò sbagliato a concederle ancora fiducia oppure se riusciremo a ricostruire un rapporto soddisfacente per entrambi. Di sicuro non accetterò di essere tradito un'altra volta.
Dico infine la mia su una discussione in atto: è inutile che il tradito reagisca tradendo a sua volta; un torto non si cancella con un altro torto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

Una chanche bisogna darsela.


----------



## Amarax (21 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, leggere queste cose mi riporta indietro di qualche mese. Vedevo mio marito con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto che fissava la tv, abbandonato sul divano, a volte con gli occhi lucidi.
> *Quanto ho sofferto nel vederlo soffrire x un'altra*.
> I primi tempi sono durissimi.
> *Cerca di capire che anche x lei non sarà facile rinunciare alla sua storia e al contatto con l'altro.*
> ...


 
Quoto ogni singola parola ...anche io ero nella stessa situazione. nel senso che ne parlava solo con me ed io come una drogata chiedevo sempre di più. E non ho domenticato nientedi quello che mi ha detto e di quello che ho scoperto da sola.
Tu ora come stai?


----------



## Luigi III (21 Aprile 2010)

Come detto,da qualche giorno va meglio. Spero solo che duri. Come te e Maria Sole volevo sapere tutto, e dove non sono arrivati i brandelli di verità che ho raccattato, ci pensava la mia fervida fantasia a torturarmi. Questa del tradimento è un'esperienza che non scorderò mai ed è talmente devastante che non l'augurerei al mio peggior nemico, ma qui sopra molti di voi purtroppo mi capiscono molto bene.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Come detto,da qualche giorno va meglio. Spero solo che duri. Come te e Maria Sole volevo sapere tutto, e dove non sono arrivati i brandelli di verità che ho raccattato, ci pensava la mia fervida fantasia a torturarmi. Questa del tradimento è un'esperienza che non scorderò mai ed è talmente devastante che non l'augurerei al mio peggior nemico, ma qui sopra molti di voi purtroppo mi capiscono molto bene.



Forza e coraggio, è dura ma ce la si può fare. :up:


----------



## ellina69 (21 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Questa del tradimento è un'esperienza che non scorderò mai ed è talmente devastante che non l'augurerei al mio peggior nemico, ma qui sopra molti di voi purtroppo mi capiscono molto bene.


è vero, ed è molto strano che un tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel senso che ...nella vita succede di peggio, eppure, questa esperienza è relamente lacerante. Io - se posso dirlo sinceramente e vi prego di sforzarvi di capire il vero significato delle mie parole perchè forse non sarò capace di spiegarmi bene ...io ho sofferto più per l'abbandono del mio compagno che per mia figlia. cioè ...che una negliegenza ospedaliera ti restituisca cerebrolesa al 90% una figlia che era fragile ma sana, è .....non so dire come è ...è qualcosa di così ingiusto, di così doloroso, che ti resta un urlo di rabbia perenne in gola, soffocato ma costante. Questa cosa sì che non la augurerei al peggior nemico, dico sempre che nememno ai peggiori esseri umani augurerei una cosa così, nè ai mafiosi, nè ai pedofili, a nessuno. però ...è una disgrazia. E la vita ha la sua parte di dolore, fa parte del rischio del vivere. ma che il padre di questa creatura, colui che ha voluto fare un figlio con me, colui che era la mia famiglia, la persona più intima, colui che aveva le chiavi della mia fiducia, proprio mentre io ero nel periodo più oscuro, più doloroso della mia vita, come donna e come madre ...che lui si sia trovato un'altra, mentre ero in ospedale con la bimba che lui fosse a scopare per giorni, che mi abbia mentito, umiliata, tradita e infine ...abbandonata lì con quella bimba ...andandosene a cercare la SUA felicità, come se noi - io e sua figlia - fossimo un niente, un intralcio, spazzatura ....devo dire che questo tipo di dolore è stato peggiore del dolore per la vicenda di mia figlia. mi ha lasciata più sgomenta, più incredula. Stordita. E con questo chiedo scusa a mia figlia, e a tutti i genitori di bambini come la mia. Un uomo non merita questi ragionamenti, lo so, ma è quello che provo.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> è vero, ed è molto strano che un tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel senso che ...nella vita succede di peggio, eppure, questa esperienza è relamente lacerante. Io - se posso dirlo sinceramente e vi prego di sforzarvi di capire il vero significato delle mie parole perchè forse non sarò capace di spiegarmi bene ...io ho sofferto più per l'abbandono del mio compagno che per mia figlia. cioè ...che una negliegenza ospedaliera ti restituisca cerebrolesa al 90% una figlia che era fragile ma sana, è .....non so dire come è ...è qualcosa di così ingiusto, di così doloroso, che ti resta un urlo di rabbia perenne in gola, soffocato ma costante. Questa cosa sì che non la augurerei al peggior nemico, dico sempre che nememno ai peggiori esseri umani augurerei una cosa così, nè ai mafiosi, nè ai pedofili, a nessuno. però ...è una disgrazia. E la vita ha la sua parte di dolore, fa parte del rischio del vivere. ma che il padre di questa creatura, colui che ha voluto fare un figlio con me, colui che era la mia famiglia, la persona più intima, colui che aveva le chiavi della mia fiducia, proprio mentre io ero nel periodo più oscuro, più doloroso della mia vita, come donna e come madre ...che lui si sia trovato un'altra, mentre ero in ospedale con la bimba che lui fosse a scopare per giorni, che mi abbia mentito, umiliata, tradita e infine ...abbandonata lì con quella bimba ...andandosene a cercare la SUA felicità, come se noi - io e sua figlia - fossimo un niente, un intralcio, spazzatura ....devo dire che questo tipo di dolore è stato peggiore del dolore per la vicenda di mia figlia. mi ha lasciata più sgomenta, più incredula. Stordita. E con questo chiedo scusa a mia figlia, e a tutti i genitori di bambini come la mia. Un uomo non merita questi ragionamenti, lo so, ma è quello che provo.


Senza parole, solo tanta solidarietà per te Ellina.


----------



## mariasole (21 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> è vero, ed è molto strano che un tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel senso che ...nella vita succede di peggio, eppure, questa esperienza è relamente lacerante. Io - se posso dirlo sinceramente e vi prego di sforzarvi di capire il vero significato delle mie parole perchè forse non sarò capace di spiegarmi bene ...io ho sofferto più per l'abbandono del mio compagno che per mia figlia. cioè ...che una negliegenza ospedaliera ti restituisca cerebrolesa al 90% una figlia che era fragile ma sana, è .....non so dire come è ...è qualcosa di così ingiusto, di così doloroso, che ti resta un urlo di rabbia perenne in gola, soffocato ma costante. Questa cosa sì che non la augurerei al peggior nemico, dico sempre che nememno ai peggiori esseri umani augurerei una cosa così, nè ai mafiosi, nè ai pedofili, a nessuno. però ...è una disgrazia. E la vita ha la sua parte di dolore, fa parte del rischio del vivere. ma che il padre di questa creatura, colui che ha voluto fare un figlio con me, colui che era la mia famiglia, la persona più intima, colui che aveva le chiavi della mia fiducia, proprio mentre io ero nel periodo più oscuro, più doloroso della mia vita, come donna e come madre ...che lui si sia trovato un'altra, mentre ero in ospedale con la bimba che lui fosse a scopare per giorni, che mi abbia mentito, umiliata, tradita e infine ...abbandonata lì con quella bimba ...andandosene a cercare la SUA felicità, come se noi - io e sua figlia - fossimo un niente, un intralcio, spazzatura ....devo dire che questo tipo di dolore è stato peggiore del dolore per la vicenda di mia figlia. mi ha lasciata più sgomenta, più incredula. Stordita. E con questo chiedo scusa a mia figlia, e a tutti i genitori di bambini come la mia. Un uomo non merita questi ragionamenti, lo so, ma è quello che provo.


 
Questo sì che è un orrore!

Leggendoti mi chiedo come un essere umano possa sopportare una tale sofferenza.

Hai tutta la mia ammirazione.


----------



## ellina69 (21 Aprile 2010)

grazie, però non voglio inquinare la discussione di luigi ...ma seguendo quello che luigi ha scritto, mi domandavo solo perchè, pur con tanti reali dolori e disgrazie nella vita, il tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel mio caso, persino più che l'handicap di una figlia ...


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> grazie, però non voglio inquinare la discussione di luigi ...ma seguendo quello che luigi ha scritto, mi domandavo solo perchè, pur con tanti reali dolori e disgrazie nella vita, il tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel mio caso, persino più che l'handicap di una figlia ...


Non so che rispondere, per me per esempio il tradimento in sè è stato doloroso, ma per nulla devastante. Mi sono ripresa molto in fretta e ho archiviato (senza mai ritornarci su) l'intera faccenda. 
Credo che nel tuo caso sia stata un'esperienza devastante perchè tuo marito ha ucciso la fiducia in un momento di tua estrema fragilità, lui avrebbe divuto vivere con te il terribile incidente (ricordo che hai detto che i medici hanno commesso un errore medico con tua figlia), dovevate sostenervi a vicenda. Invece ti sei ritrovata sola a dover pensare a cose immense! Tuo matrito si è comportato da codardo, credo non abbia retto allo schock! Tu sei una grande donna invece, lasciatelo dire!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> grazie, però non voglio inquinare la discussione di luigi ...ma seguendo quello che luigi ha scritto, mi domandavo solo perchè, pur con tanti reali dolori e disgrazie nella vita, il tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel mio caso, persino più che l'handicap di una figlia ...


 Perché ti obbliga a rivedere la tua autobiografia*.
E i ricordi belli del vissuto con una persona dimendono anche da come interpretavamo i suoi comportamenti. Gli eventi successivi o contemporanei o precedenti di cui siamo poi venuti a conoscenza destabilizzano noi, non si limitano a rivedere l'altro.
Nel mio caso, ad esempio, non ho più almeno 25 anni di vita come credevo di averli vissuti, va tutto riscritto.













* http://www.psicopedagogika.it/view.asp?idRubrica=50


----------



## ellina69 (21 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, ad esempio, non ho più almeno 25 anni di vita come credevo di averli vissuti, va tutto riscritto. * http://www.psicopedagogika.it/view.asp?idRubrica=50


 
immagino che fatica e che dolore ...25 anni ...stai ancora riscrivendo, hai finito, sei a buon punto??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> immagino che fatica e che dolore ...25 anni ...stai ancora riscrivendo, hai finito, sei a buon punto??


 Ho sintetizzato in un prologo: io ci credevo ed è quello che conta. Io son proprio una bella persona.


----------



## Amarax (22 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> grazie, però non voglio inquinare la discussione di luigi ...ma seguendo quello che luigi ha scritto, mi domandavo solo perchè, pur con tanti reali dolori e disgrazie nella vita, il tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante. nel mio caso, persino più che l'handicap di una figlia ...


Io credo che siano piani di dolore diversi, entrambi ugualmente devastanti.
Credo anche non si possa  fare  una scala del dolore da 1 a 10 che preveda  tutte le sue possibili cause...:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (25 Aprile 2010)

Ciao principe. Come va?

Leggi di resistenza qui nel confessionale.
:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2010)

In effetti Persa ha ragione il problema è cambiare tutta la propria autobiografia, che diventa bel altra cosa per via della menzogna.
Forse questa è la cosa peggiore che può dare un tradimento e non c'è tradito che tenga nel dire che non è così, purtroppo nella mente del tradito è così!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> grazie, però non voglio inquinare la discussione di luigi ...ma seguendo quello che luigi ha scritto, mi domandavo solo perchè, pur con tanti reali dolori e disgrazie nella vita, *il tradimento sia un'esperienza così devastante.* nel mio caso, persino più che l'handicap di una figlia ...


Perchè in un primo momento ti fa mettere in discussione chi sei, la tua capacità di vedere la realtà per come è e non per come la desideri, le tue scelte, il tuo futuro, i tuoi progetti, la tua vita.

Ti annulla e devi ripartire a ricostruire un'altra te e un altro rapporto.

A volte può anche essere utile per togliere le fette dagli occhi sia verso l'altro/a che verso se stessi, ma il più delle volte è un crollo devastante...


----------



## Luigi III (29 Aprile 2010)

L'ho visto. Ho visto la faccia dell'uomo che per 4 mesi si è portato a letto mia moglie. Una specie di morbosa curiosità, che molti di voi conoscono, mi ha indotto a fare questa ricerca. E' più o meno come me lo immaginavo: assomiglia vagamente a Fabio Capello e soprattutto ha una faccia da furbo, da stronzo. D'altra parte uno che manipola le persone a fini puramente egoistici non curandosi di distruggere la loro vita non può essere un San Francesco.


----------



## mariasole (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'ho visto. Ho visto la faccia dell'uomo che per 4 mesi si è portato a letto mia moglie. Una specie di morbosa curiosità, che molti di voi conoscono, mi ha indotto a fare questa ricerca. E' più o meno come me lo immaginavo: assomiglia vagamente a Fabio Capello e soprattutto *ha una faccia da furbo, da stronzo*. D'altra parte uno che manipola le persone a fini puramente egoistici non curandosi di distruggere la loro vita non può essere un San Francesco.


 
Ehh, caro Luigi, io non ho resistito così a lungo, da qualche vaga descrizione che mi aveva fatto mio marito, con un pò di fortuna mista testardaggine, dopo 10 gg sapevo morte e miracoli di lei e sono andata a vederla da lontano. 
Chissà sarà un luogo comune ma anche a me sembrava avere una faccia da stronza .
In effetti col tempo si è rivelata anche peggio.
Solo un consiglio: FRENA L'IMPULSO E NON ANDARE A PARLARGLI.
Ti eviti un sacco di dolore e possibili scocciature.


----------



## ellina69 (29 Aprile 2010)

bhè, anch'io nella faccia dell'altra leggevo chissà che ...del resto, non sapere chi sia, fa scatenare dolorosamente la fantasia, saperlo e "dare un volto" fa male lo stesso, anche se diversamente. in sostanza, il tradimento è una gran brutta cosa, in ogni caso. coraggio, amico mio, non andare a parlargli, questo no però. Lui è esterno alla vostra coppia e alle vostre dinamiche, non dargli pù peso di quello che realmente ha.


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'ho visto. Ho visto la faccia dell'uomo che per 4 mesi si è portato a letto mia moglie. Una specie di morbosa curiosità, che molti di voi conoscono, mi ha indotto a fare questa ricerca. E' più o meno come me lo immaginavo: assomiglia vagamente a Fabio Capello e soprattutto ha una faccia da furbo, da stronzo. D'altra parte uno che manipola le persone a fini puramente egoistici non curandosi di distruggere la loro vita non può essere un San Francesco.


...io lei l'ho vsta. Ci ho parlato per 1 ora circa e...me la sono dimenticat. Ho un vago ricordo di stivali tipo cowboy e di capelli un po' ricci ...poi il buio più totale.
Ed io ho una memoria fotografica :unhappy:


Come hai fatto a vederlo? come hai capito che era lui?


----------



## aristocat (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> L'ho visto. Ho visto la faccia dell'uomo che per 4 mesi si è portato a letto mia moglie. Una specie di morbosa curiosità, che molti di voi conoscono, mi ha indotto a fare questa ricerca. E' più o meno come me lo immaginavo: assomiglia vagamente a Fabio Capello e soprattutto ha una faccia da furbo, da stronzo. *D'altra parte uno che manipola le persone a fini puramente egoistici non curandosi di distruggere la loro vita non può essere un San Francesco*.


Luigi, però ricorda che la prima responsabile di tutta questa situazione è solo tua moglie.
Tua moglie è una persona adulta, indipendente, vaccinata - non un bambino inconsapevole/manipolabile.
Fini egoistici? La prima ad averli messi in "pole position" nella sua scala di priorità è proprio lei...

Gli estranei sono estranei, buoni o cattivi che siano contano davvero il giusto; con te non hanno scambiato nessuna promessa...:sonar:


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Luigi, però ricorda che la prima responsabile di tutta questa situazione è solo tua moglie.
> Tua moglie è una persona adulta, indipendente, vaccinata - non un bambino inconsapevole/manipolabile.
> Fini egoistici? La prima ad averli messi in "pole position" nella sua scala di priorità è proprio lei...
> 
> Gli estranei sono estranei, buoni o cattivi che siano contano davvero il giusto; con te non hanno scambiato nessuna promessa...:sonar:


:idea: verissimo


----------



## Luigi III (29 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Luigi, però ricorda che la prima responsabile di tutta questa situazione è solo tua moglie.
> Tua moglie è una persona adulta, indipendente, vaccinata - non un bambino inconsapevole/manipolabile.
> Fini egoistici? La prima ad averli messi in "pole position" nella sua scala di priorità è proprio lei...
> 
> Gli estranei sono estranei, buoni o cattivi che siano contano davvero il giusto; con te non hanno scambiato nessuna promessa...:sonar:


 Lo so, purtroppo è come dite voi; è lei che ha permesso a quel tale di entrare nella nostra vita e devastarla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Beh si vuole vedere nell'illusione di capire. Si vorrebbe comprendere cosa ha trovato in quella persona, quale sguardo, quale sorriso, quale modi di fare hanno condotto a produrre tanto dolore.
Però a volte l'altro/a è solo un mezzo per compiere quella evasione dalla realtà, dalla quotidianeità, dalla pesantezza di cui il traditore ha bisogno e non è necessariio che sia speciale.


----------



## Luigi III (30 Aprile 2010)

Ho letto nella discussione inizata da Uffa una frase di Kid che merita di essere riportata: "Però io la guardo e capisco di amarla e spesso mi odio per questo".
Anche a me questo pensiero circola costantemente nella testa. Ma come? - mi dico - lei ti ha tradito, ti ha fatto provare un dolore devastante, ti ha fatto sentire umiliato come un verme, è tornata da te solo perché l'amante l'ha scaricata, e tu - cioé io - anziché buttarla fuori a pedate dalla tua vita, non riesci a lasciarla? No, non ci riesco perché sento di amarla ancora e allora, proprio come sostiene Kid, mi odio per questa mia debolezza.
Le mie pene sono iniziate da un mese e mezzo. Leggo qui sopra che c'è gente che sono anni che convive con tutti i cattivi pensieri che l'essere stati traditi comporta. Certo che se devo andare avanti per anni così è veramente dura.


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho letto nella discussione inizata da Uffa una frase di Kid che merita di essere riportata: "Però io la guardo e capisco di amarla e spesso mi odio per questo".
> Anche a me questo pensiero circola costantemente nella testa. Ma come? - mi dico - lei ti ha tradito, ti ha fatto provare un dolore devastante, ti ha fatto sentire umiliato come un verme, è tornata da te solo perché l'amante l'ha scaricata, e tu - cioé io - anziché buttarla fuori a pedate dalla tua vita, non riesci a lasciarla? No, non ci riesco perché sento di amarla ancora e allora, proprio come sostiene Kid, mi odio per questa mia debolezza.
> Le mie pene sono iniziate da un mese e mezzo. Leggo qui sopra che c'è gente che sono anni che convive con tutti i cattivi pensieri che l'essere stati traditi comporta. Certo che se devo andare avanti per anni così è veramente dura.


 
Allora non ti meraviglia più la mia prima risposta. Quella in cui ti consigliavo di lasciarla. Se tornasse saresti sicuro che ama proprio te.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho letto nella discussione inizata da Uffa una frase di Kid che merita di essere riportata: "Però io la guardo e capisco di amarla e spesso mi odio per questo".
> Anche a me questo pensiero circola costantemente nella testa. Ma come? - mi dico - lei ti ha tradito, ti ha fatto provare un dolore devastante, ti ha fatto sentire umiliato come un verme, è tornata da te solo perché l'amante l'ha scaricata, e tu - cioé io - anziché buttarla fuori a pedate dalla tua vita, non riesci a lasciarla? No, *non ci riesco perché sento di amarla ancora e allora, proprio come sostiene Kid, mi odio per questa mia debolezza.*
> Le mie pene sono iniziate da un mese e mezzo. Leggo qui sopra che c'è gente che sono anni che convive con tutti i cattivi pensieri che l'essere stati traditi comporta. *Certo che se devo andare avanti per anni così è veramente dura*.


Perchè odiarti per quello?

Perchè non "accettare" questa tua debolezza e da lì ripartire?

La scelta, perchè di scelta si tratta, se continuare a stare lì a pensare a quel che ti ha fatto, se ricostruire (ovviamente con lei concorde davvero nel farlo), o se allontanarti/allontanarla e ricominciare da zero senza lei... è solo tua!

Ma piangersi addosso per anni per quel che si ritiene di aver subito e non agire...è una non scelta non risolvente e castrante per ogni possibilità che ci si potrebbe dare...


----------

